# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  OOC: DH The Purity of Sacrifice

## Bennosuke

Welcome to the OOC thread for the Dark Heresy First Edition game "The Purity of Sacrifice"! If you received an invitation to this thread, please post all of your character information and character sheet here. 

The IC thread is linked here 

The game is set in the Angevin Subsector, in 813.M41. The acolytes have been assembled by Inquisitor Finial Zarkov, a sleeper cell that has been living undercover on the Hive World Helius, in the midhive of Hive Hapheastein (see Locations described below). The acolytes have been living together for just under three standard months, long enough to become acquainted but without having been assigned their first task. 

They are living in a nondescript hab block in the midhive of Hapheastein. Though the building looks like just any other housing complex in this part of the midhive, they are the only tenants. Extensive security measures have been in stalled by the Inquisitor, and the facility contains a sizable library as well as acceptable firing and weapons training rooms. The interior is sparsely decorated, more functional than comfortable, but has serves as a sort of home for the acolytes for the last almost three standard months.

The acolytes have been given the cover of members of The Credit Guild, one of the many essential Merchant Guilds on Helius. The Credit Guild is responsible for protecting the wealth of the Imperial citizens and loaning money at a steep interest rate. Even the crime bosses of the Underhive bank with the Credit Guild, and therefore members of the Guild have near unlimited access and safety within Hive Hapheastein. As part of their cover, each member has been given the yellow-gold colored cape of the Credit Guild, as well as a large copper ID badge which lists the acolyte's name and identifies them as a member of the guild. The acolytes have been under strict instruction to wear their disguise whenever they leave their base, and keep the ID badge with them at all times. The acolyte base has a hidden exit, that allows them to exit onto street level without stepping out of the hab block's front door, helping to disguise the location of their base and to maintain their cover as members of the Credit Guild.

All acolytes begin the game with the following extra equipment:
*Credit Guild cape and uniform
*Forged Credit Guild ID
*Personally encrypted micro bead 
*Personally encrypted data slate

*Spoiler: Employment Log*
Show

"Acolytes," The Inquisitor begins in his low reedy voice, "it is finally time that I must call upon your services to take action in the name of The Holy Inquisition and The Emperor that we so dutifully serve. The stench of Xenos heresy has been caught in the Underhive of Hapheastein. A young ganger was caught by the local Planatary Enforcers fleeing the underhive this morning. As you know, a single rail car moves from the Midhive to the Underhive every morning, guarded only by Planetary Enforcers at the departed and arriving stations. The woman, named only Ria was in a state of panic, claiming to have witnessed the exchange of Xenos weaponry in the Underhive. She was apparently half mad from catching sight of the weapons. She was arrested by the Enforcers simply for leaving the Underhive, and was killed during their less than skillful interrogation. The local Arbites only recently obtained a copy of the interrogation transcript, and it is through them that I have heard about this.

"This Ria, claimed that the weapons were being sold by an unknown individual, described a wearing fine clothing too expensive for the Underhive, and wearing a single eye patch. He was selling the technology to a man named Half Face, the boss of one of the major gangs in the Underhive of Hapheastein, who call themselves Clan Sabay. The deal was apparently interrupted by a raid from a rival gang, known as Clan Tora. Ria fled the scene, and claimed not to know what happened to the Xenos technology.

"Obviously, there are several concerning questions that I am tasking you with solving in the name of The Inquisition. First, is who was this vendor, and where did he obtain the questionable Xenos technology. The second is what happened to the Xenos weaponry. And the third is how did Half Face obtain the resources to purchase such equipment? If possible, your job shall also be to capture or destroy the Xenos weaponry as well." The Inquisitor pauses for a moment before musing, "Of course, this Ria may have been confused about what was being sold, but The Inquisition cannot risk the spread of heretical Xenos tech. You should only be so lucky if this all resolves to be a misunderstanding."

He pauses again, letting his words sink in before continuing, "Your cover as members of The Credit Guild should allow you access to the Underhive, and give you a small degree of protection from the gangs and the scum that call that wretched place their home. Even the gang bosses in the Underhive store what little thrones they have with The Credit Guild. However, this will not promise you protection from violence. It is furthermore needless to say that you will risk breaking your cover if you go around asking too many questions that fall outside of the scope of a Guilder. Take your arms and equipment with you, but be cautious about walking around with your finest as it may just get you mugged or killed that much more easily.

After another pause, Inquisitor Zarkov finishes, "I have a single present for you. On the largest book shelf, third level, you will find a book titled, 'Fauna of the Spine Planets'. Within this book you will find a single Theta class Inquisitorial Rosette, signifying that you work for The Holy Ordos. Show it only in the most dire of circumstances, but it may get you out of the tightest of situations. You will take the next train down to the Underhive and meet with a man named Url Garrat. He runs a small Underhive hab specifically for Credit Guilders. He knows you are coming but does not know your true purpose. The train leaves at precisely 0600 your time, so you may use the rest of the day to pack and prepare as you see fit. Work quickly, work discretely, and work in the name of The Holy Emperor."

"I am sending my Interrogator and a few of my closer retinue to Helius to assist you. Though they will be traveling as quickly as they can, it will likely be about a standard week before they arrive."

"You could go directly to the Adeptus Arbites, though again, you should be cautious about compromising your cover... If you do go, I recommend asking for Arbitrator Godwyn. She was the officer who brought this to our offices."

----------


## Bennosuke

*Character Boxes*

*Spoiler: Marcella*
Show

Wounds: 10/10
Fate Points: 2/2
Insanity Points: 3
Corruption Points: 0
XP Earned/Spent:90/3000
Thrones: 5
Compact Las Pistol (Clip 1: 12/15 shots) (Clip 2: 15/15 shots)
1 Flak Grenade






*Spoiler: Arl*
Show

Wounds: 7/10
Fate Points: 1/1
Insanity Points: 0
Corruption Points: 3
XP Earned/Spent: 0/3050
Thrones: 112
Hunting Rifle (Clip: 2/5) x7 + (Clip 4/5)
Stub Revolver Clip 5/6 + 6/6 +1/6
Throwing Knives 10/10
Stimm x3 doses


*Spoiler: Luis*
Show

Wounds: 12/12
Fate Points: 1/2
Insanity Points: 1
Corruption Points: 2
XP Left/Spent: 300/1200
Thrones: 81
Flint Lock Pistol: 0/1 with 8 shot, bow 10/10 arrows



*Spoiler: Mort*
Show

 Character Sheet
Wounds: 19/19
Fate Points: 0/0
Insanity Points: 0
Corruption Points: 0
XP Left/Spent: 50/1200
Thrones: 5
Shotgun: 12 shots


*Spoiler: Hound*
Show

Character Sheet 
Wounds: 11/11
Fate Points: 2/2
Insanity Points: 6
Corruption Points: 10
XP Left/Spent: 40/3050
Thrones: 78
Stub revolver: 26 bullets, and 12 manstoppers





*Spoiler: Father Milo*
Show

Wounds: 13/14
Fate Points: 1/2
Insanity Points: 0
Corruption Points: 0
XP left/Spent: 360/2350
Thrones:317
Ortholak Autopistol: 12/12 bullets, +40 normal bullets and 48 manstopper rounds

----------


## Bennosuke

*NPC List*
*Spoiler: Inquisitor Finial Zarkov*
Show




Though the acolytes know little about their Inquisitor, they have been allowed to know that they serve elder Inquisitor Finial Zarkov of the Ordo Xenos, which means they fight aliens... or something. Inquisitor Zarkov is a mysterious figure, who is rarely seen in person by the acolytes, preferring to communicate via the fuzzy Hololithic projector set up in the Hapheastein base. Zarkov generally keeps his face hidden under the shadows of dark green robes, though occasionally the reflective yellow glint of a single bionic eye can be seen. His hands (usually the only flesh visible) are gnarled, rough and withered, indicating centuries of use and aging. Inquisitor Zarkov's voice is low and reedy, and his words are always chosen carefully, and often contain complicated educated words of High Gothic. 


*Spoiler: Otto Dresh*
Show

Otto Dresh is a veteran of the Imperial Guard, having served his twenty years and survived the wars and skirmishes. He seemingly always has a lho-stick in his mouth and a measure of drink in his hand, spending his pension in one of several "recreation centers" in the hive. He is knowledgeable of the vice in the Hive, following the shifts and changes of fortune of the various players in the underworld. He is not personally involved, but frequently "know a guy" who knows a guy.


*Spoiler: Elena Kollek*
Show

A pretty young woman with violet eyes. Back on Midpoint station, she charmed Luis into showing her around the von Drakkan ship, including the artifact rooms. Not that it was difficult to charm the naive feral. Of course, she really is a professional infiltrator working for Inquisitor Zarkov, who was investigating some the cold trade operations of the von Drakkan dynasty. Now that that assignment is wrapped up, she has also been reassigned to Helius, where perhaps she will cross paths with Luis again. He bears her no ill-will, but will certainly be on his guard around her next time.


*Spoiler: Magos Petrovskii*
Show

The leader of the congregation of Omnicron-5038, Magos Petrovskii is a bulky figure, in contrast to many of the spindly tech-priests that would be in most Imperial citizen's first thoughts. More of a priest than an engineer, Petrovskii has endeavoured to spread the word of the Omnissiah throughout the surrounding area of the hive, being willing to engage Imperial citizens in debates of doctrine and theology on his sojourns, as well as offering blessings on any technologies brought to him. Some discerning citizens have noticed a correlation between the reduction in vagrancy in the area and increasing numbers of servitors tending the enclave, but few have thought to make a point of it, seeing it as a benefit rather than anything more sinister.


*Spoiler: Noman Sturm*
Show

Somewhere in the lower-spires of the hive is a street-preacher of the Imperial Creed named Noman Sturm. A former sergeant in the Astra Militarum, Noman was discharged after many years of service. While not an officially sanctioned member of the Imperial Ministorum, his faith in the Imperial Creed is strong. He is an older man to tends to the faith of the lower-hive inhabitants, fostering a strong belief in the protection of the God-Emperor of Mankind. He bears many scars from the brutal warfronts he participated in, and some of his limbs have been replaced with crude augmentation.


*Spoiler: Url and Zeik*
Show

Url is the caretaker of a small hab where the acolytes are staying in the underhive of Hapheastein. Url has receding grey hair, and deep lines across his square face. His son is a taller thinner version of his father, carrying more muscles and a face pocked with a number of hairy moles. The two carry shotguns.


*Spoiler: Bail "Shortstick" Georgy and Leetus*
Show

Georgy and Leetus are two members of Clan Tora, and dress in the gang's colors of heavy tattered fabrics in purple and dark red. Georgy is tall with greasy hair and a crooked tooth grin, and is the more talkative and sharp witted of the two. His companion is a stooped boy with a pimpled face and patchy peach fuzz.



*Spoiler: Sola*
Show

Sola is a representative of Clan Raptore. She was responsible for explaining what happened with the Xenos weapons in the underhive. She is young, and surprisingly beautiful for an underhiver, with piercing green eyes and short brown hair. A mess of scar tissue bisects her right eyebrow from what looks like a some sort of blade wound. The acolytes know she is stealthy, and was likely following them in the underhive during their first mission.


*Locations*
The game is set in the Angevin Subsector, in 813.M41. The Angevin Subsector is the primary subsector of the Ixaniad Sector and the Subsector in which our story is set. The Ixaniad Sector is a sector of the Imperium of Man located within a ragged stellar cluster of the Milky Way Galaxy that also includes the Calixis, Scarus and Askellon Sectors of the Segmentum Obscurus. The Ixaniad Sector has many heavily populated and important worlds, but it lies a great distance from the Imperiums heartland and, like so much of the Imperium of Man, it must ultimately fend for itself. Like all Imperial territories, this sector is at risk from the chronic dangers facing humanity: war, mutation, xenos activity, the mark of Chaos, and so on. 

*Spoiler: Hive World Helius*
Show

Helius is one of the major hive planets, renowned for its pumping and refining of high grade promethium from the planet's core. Though there are different flavors to the worship of the Emperor on Helius, He is generally worshiped as a god of the sun, and fire and purity. It is common to see a squeezed image of the Imperial Aquila on Helius, where the twin eagles are pushed together so as to almost appear to be a sunburst. Among the major products that Helius provides to the surrounding subsector and sector are large volumes of high grade Promethium, as well as elite patterns of Meltas, Flamers, and fire resistant armors. Furthermore, the slag produced from the refining of promethium is also used to produce a large percent of plasteel and other carbon based plastics used on Imperial ships and architecture. 

*Spoiler: Hive Hapheastein*
Show

Of the six major hives on Helius, the retinue is stationed in the largest, Hive Hapheastein. Hapheastein is made up of an underhive, a midhive where the retinue's base is, and an upper hive with spires that tower up above the toxic clouds of pollution to bask in the holy light of twin suns around which Helius circles. The wealthiest nobles command massive promethium refineries, battling for wells in land and see across the planet Helius. Their spires climb high above the low clouds of toxic smog to put them into view of the planet's twin suns. Sun exposure, darker skin and clothing in the colors red, orange and yellow are all indicators of wealth and nobility on Helius, while underhivers often have to scrounge for the warmest garments possible where there is no sunlight or consistent electricity to provide heat. 

Travel in the Upper Hive levels can be performed by aircraft, by rail train, and by a series of complex elevators that only the Noble families have access to. The mid and lower hive regions are dependent on small and personal vehicles for local travel and a series of less well maintained rail lines for more extensive travel. Unlike in the upper spires, the rail trains in the mid hive and below are poorly maintained, prone to problems with air filtration and breakdown. Furthermore, the rail tunnels have been built practically on top of each other, resulting in a labyrinthine series of tracks that sometimes lead to dead ends, and it is not uncommon for an entire train to disappear all together in some of the lesser regions. 

Hive Hapheastein is home to about 6.5 million documented Imperial citizens. The frequent births and deaths are so complicated to keep track of that the Administratum has given up any attempt to track the citizens of the underhive. Recognized essentially as non-citizens, the underhivers in Hapheastein live in complete and utter lawlessness, with the Planetary Enforcers only working to guard the passages between the Underhive and the mid hive. Mutation is not uncommon in the Underhive, where toxic waste runs down the walls and drips from the ceilings like an urban and acidic tropical rain forest.

*Spoiler: Station Tollares*
Show


This huge space was once the terminus of an inter-hive rail system before it broke down and was never repaired. Quickly taken over by squatters, the cavernous space has turned into a vast marketplace, where all sorts of goods and services can be found. When not guarding the safe-house, Luis can often be found here, dicing away his pay, or visiting some of the vice-dens hidden away in the corners. Or simply enjoying a cup of bittercaf to wash down the bilge-rat skewers sold by the food vendors.


*Spoiler: The Commisar Tavern*
Show

The Commissar, far from what its name would suggest, is a semi-legal drinking establishment serving as a center for recreation and vice in the mid-Hive. While the establishment itself is legal, much of the business that goes on in this den are questionable. It is a place of few questions and fewer answers.




*Spoiler: The Shrine of Saint Peresian*
Show

A small church in the mid-level of Hive Hapheastein devoted to the God-Emperor and a local saint named Peresian who lived several hundred years ago. The small cloister of Ministorum clerics who maintain the shrine are often forgotten in the great beaurocracy of Hive Hapheastein. Severine has, on occasion, gone here for worship and service. She likes the gloomy, cramped interior of the shrine as it reminds her of the darkened cloister she spent so many years in before coming to the Inquisitions service.


*Spoiler: Omnicron-5038, Forge-Enclave of the Machine-Cult*
Show

Owing to its exports, the Cult Mechanicus maintains a strong presence on Helios. One way in which this presence is felt is through the forge-enclaves. Part church, part workshop, Omnicron-5038 is one of thousands of forge-enclaves scattered throughout Hive Hapheastein. Located within the mid-hive, the towering edifice serves as a reminder of the influence of the Adeptus Mechanicus, as well as a place of worship for those hive-dwellers who believe foremost in the incarnation of the Emperor-As-Omnissiah. Although this occasionally leads to clashes with those who see the servants of the Machine as borderline-heretics and believe in the sanctity of the flesh, the demi-maniple of combat servitors that serve as the guards of the enclave prevent this from escalating too far.




*Spoiler: Feral World Quasuitt (By Dojango)*
Show

Interrogator Janis's report on Qausuitt:
Planetary classification: Class Theta
Tithe grade: De minimus
Population: Est., ~5 million
Planetary Capital: None
Planetary Governor: None (the administratum has not had anyone screw up so badly as to be assigned as governor here. A few penitent scribes monitor the planet from a small orbital.)

Large icecaps up to 2 km thick cover the planet north and south of the 40th parallel. Semi-nomadic tribes subsist on the planet's unusually rich sea-life in the habitable region of the planet between the 20th parallels. Strange xeno ruins dot the landscape, wisely avoided by the local tribes. Several of the ruins are Eldar in origin, while others are clearly [REDACTED]. Most are from unknown origins. Strangely enough, Professor Klausing maintained that several human ruins, nearly 50,000 years old were located as well, even under extreme interrogation, see the [REDACTED] for further information. While investigating the activities of the von Drakkan dynasty, my teams recovered a number of dangerous artifacts, which have been destroyed per containment procedure 15. One of the planetary natives was in the employ of the late Tarquin von Drakkan and provided useful information in the investigation. He is completely ignorant of the true nature of the [REDACTED] and so I have forwarded him to the reserve cadre for induction into whatever retinue you see fit


*Spoiler: Feral World Kesh (by Wyndeward)*
Show

Kesh was a failed colony that devolved into semi-barbarianism, its people living in the ruins of once proud cities and living a tribal hunter-gatherer existence, albeit one with relics of the planet's grandeur. Hunters on Kesh hunted with crossbows made from the springs of derelict vehicles. The people of Kesh are believers in the Imperial cult, believing that the God-Emperor judges their life based upon their kills and scarify themselves with mementos of the hunt to prove their worth.


*Spoiler: Hive World Kofika*
Show

Located on the Hive World of Kofika, the scholam affectionately known as Glory House was one of the pre-eminent educational institutions in the region. It accepted wayward youths and orphans from across the sub-sector. It even boasted that many of the planetary administrative positions, Ministorum positions and commanders of the Kofikan Guard regiments were graduates of this scholam.

In truth, Glory House was a bastion for indoctrinating the youth of the Imperium to radicalism, heretical ideologies and even warp-sorcery. While Glory House was, eventually, raided by the Inquisition over a hundred years ago, Kofika endures.

And the Inquisition is still trying to root out all those graduates from Glory House who have survived the scholams destruction.


*Spoiler:  Forge WorldLathe-Het*
Show

The primer inter pares of the Lathe Worlds, Lathe-Het is the seat of power for the High Fabricator of the Lathes. Having moved beyond its past as a simple manufacturing complex, the Lathe-Het of the present is a vast complex of data-repositories, with this possession of knowledge making it one of the most powerful worlds in the Calixis as a whole.

Others among the Lathes see this as weakness, viewing Lathe-Het's preoccupation for data over manufacture as both dangerous and a sign of its decline, and accusations of heretek and worse fly through the noosphere.

However, beneath the ideal hides a darker truth. Factionalism runs rife on such an important world, with magi warring for data and loftier positions within the Grand Atrium. Many of the repositories have been destroyed and much of the data that Lathe-Het prizes itself on possessing is now lost. Each cycle, hundreds of expeditionary teams are sent into the deepest of the ruined data-crypts and beyond in the hope of salvaging anything still of value, in order to shore up the Fabricator's position, whilst also ensuring that any corrupt data is swiftly purged before it has a chance to spread throughout the disaffected populace of the forge world.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Homebrew Rules*
*Spoiler: Stealth Skill*
Show

I want to combine the Concealment, Silent Move and Shadowing skills as one skill, which I will call Stealth.

It has never made very much sense to me that, in Dark Heresy, you have to make separate rolls in order to hide*, remain silent and/or conceal yourself while moving. Also, it's just weird that a sneaky assassin can get Silent Move at rank 1, but has to wait until rank 2 to get Shadowing and rank 3 to get Concealment.
*I feel like hiding and staying in one place should be an automatic success sometimes, e.g. if you're not making any noise and no one can see you or has reason to go looking for you.

Also, I get the feeling that a cameleoline cloak (for example) should provide a bonus to Shadowing depending on the circumstances (i.e. it would provide a bonus if you are crouching behind cover trying to sneak up on someone, but not if you are moving through a crowd and trying not to be noticed.)

If you have any items that give bonuses to Concealment, Silent Move or Shadowing, you get a bonus to Stealth if it is appropriate in the circumstances. (E.g. if you want to go unnoticed in a crowd, a good disguise will probably give you a bonus, but a cameleoline cloak and synskin probably wouldn't.) If you have an item that give bonuses to more than one of these skills, you will get only one of the bonuses to Stealth (e.g. synskin gives a +10 bonus to both Concealment and Silent move and thus will give a +10 bonus to Stealth under most circumstances).

Stealth counts as a basic skill (i.e. Agility divided by 2).

If your advance scheme allows you to buy Concealment, Silent Move or Shadowing you may buy Stealth instead at the same price. However, from now on you will not be able to buy Stealth +10 until your advance scheme allows you to buy Concealment +10, Silent Move +10 or Shadowing +10 (instead of one of these skills and for the same price) and you will not be able to buy Stealth +20 until your advance scheme allows you to buy Concealment +20, Silent Move +20 or Shadowing +20 (instead of one of these skills and for the same price).


*Spoiler: Throwing Grenades*
Show

A grenade's range is determined by Strength Bonus (SB), with mid range being SBX3. The player throws the grenade with a BS test. The distance the grenade thrown may automatically add some scatter. See the table below.


A grenade may only be thrown up to 10XSB even when a person tries to throw farther. Furthermore, if the BS test fails, an additional 1d5 scatter is added for every 2 degrees of failure.


*Spoiler: Grapnel Rules Update*
Show

s per the book, it counts as a single shot Crossbow; M range 30 damage 1d10 with primitive quality. If the grappnel is fired at a target 30 m or less it is a Full action reload. Over 30m will be a 2Full Action. If the weapon hits, it initiates an opposed strength test. If you succeed and beat your opponent they are moved 10m for every degree of success towards you. If they beat you, you are moved by the same 10 m/ degreee towards them. The loser also cannot dodge during the next round. Finally, the winner who pulls the opponent into melee automatically initiates a grapple. If neither succeed on their strength test, neither is moved and both can dodge as normal.

To use the grapnel repeatedly as a weapon you will need to purchase Exotic Training- Grapnel to avoid suffering a penalty.





*Play By Post Expectations*

*Spoiler: PBP Rules/Guidelines*
Show

#In general I expect about a post a day to every other day in the IC thread per player based on what is going on in game and in real life. I will always be understanding of a player's real life responsibilities and situation, but I request that if it's something big that you PM or contact me to let me know that you won't be posting regularly. This is a game and is meant to be fun, so real life always takes priority, but I ask that you respect me and the other players by letting us know when you need time away so that the game can continue moving.

#As we don't have actual game sessions, I will be breaking things up into "Scenes" and "Chapters", which will be essentially equivelants to a game session and a story arc respectively. I will give out XP at the end of each Scene and XP can be spent at this time, as well as refill all spent Fate Points. I will give out extra XP at the end of a Chapter, and all Wounds and Fate Points will refill at this time. Equipment can also be requisitioned between Scenes or Chapters, except for when I say otherwise. 

#I will always allot experience equally among players. Even when one player kills more bad guys or does the coolest thing, the experience will always be spread equally. This way no character gets way ahead of the others. That said, when one character does something cool enough to merit extra XP, everyone benefits!

#This is a collaborative game, and while character vs. character antagonism is okay at times, player vs. player is not. I strongly request than any character vs. character interactions are planned out and approved of ahead of time by both of the players. Again, this is supposed to be fun for everyone, and especially early on when the players are still getting used to each other, even a bit of teasing from one character to another can be viewed as disruptive or hostile. 

#Unnecessarily gratuitous violence or sex will be dealt with "off screen". This is an over the top dark and violent setting and I will not steer away from the themes and topics of 40K, but I don't want this to be a chance for unnecessary racism, sexism or promotion of behavior that may make any other player feel uncomfortable or put down. If any player feels uncomfortable with a topic on the game, or another players actions, I strongly request you PM me, and I promise I will do my best to listen and to handle the subject in a responsible manner. I request that other players be respectful of this, as again, the point of this game is to have fun. To be clear though in case anyone is getting nervous, I will not steer away from describing the violence of the grim dark future. Brain particles will splatter and viscera will be spilled, but we won't be dwelling on rape or gratuitous torture.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella will speak in Red. I will add the extra information in short order.



Marcella Dominica*Spoiler*
Show





*Name:* Marcella Dominca
*Career:* Imperial Psyker (Rank: Scholar Medicae )
*Home World:* Void Born
*Divination:* "Thought begets Heresy; Heresy begets Retribution."
*Void Born Origins:* Satellite above Helius
*Experience Gained/Spent:* 3,390/3,400

*Personality:*
Marcella is a quiet, friendly woman, with a usually non-judgemental and wait-and-see approach. She doesn't have sympathy for those consorting with Chaos, but she is more lenient towards those who act out of desperation situations. As a dichotomy, Marcella is both an ardent adherent to Imperial Faith, while also being somewhat forgiving of mundane trespasses. This is indicative of a sentimental side to her nature, as she is easier to get along with than most among the Inquisitions numbers. 

As an Imperial Psyker, Marcella was Sanctioned, a process which has left its mark on her psyche. She frequently runs on approximately 5-6 hours sleep due to low amount of REM sleep caused by nightmares and flashbacks, and only her powerful will pushes her forward with any semblance of normalcy. When dealing with others, Marcella is genuine and easy-to-get-along with, but there's just _something_ about her that's off-putting for a lot of people that severely limits her social graces.

In her dreams, Marcella would like to become a Navigator of one of the millions of Imperial vessels traverse the galaxy. Navigators, you see, are valued and respected. Imperial Psykers? Feared and suspected. 

*Appearance:*
Marcella is of average height and moderately athletic physique. She's no guardsman, but she _looks_ more capable than the average Imperial citizen. Easy on the eyes with a friendly face and large, brown eyes, Marcella has chin-length blonde hair that frames her face in waves. When out and about, she is usually dressed in her flak vest and black armour, with her las-pistol on a holster. Something of a homebody, she usually only ventures out among the citizenry in an official capacity, allowing her to look the part almost of an Arbite cadet.


*History:*
_"There are a lot of people like me, born across the stars of the Imperium. Growing up on a satellite in orbit gave an interesting perspective of Helius. I don't remember much of it though, it was me and the other grease-covered kids running through the pipes of the station, pretty carefree and irresponsible. I loved it. My mother, or at least I think she was my mother, I'm not entirely sure now. But my mother didn't pay that much attention to me, instead I found family in the other kids. But when I started...hearing things, thoughts that weren't my own and which seemed to emanate from others around me, well...I wasn't dumb. I knew about those who were "different". Those who were conduits for the Warp. It was't long until the Inquisitors came for me. 

The less said about the Black Ships, the better. There's nothing too say. Just barges with holding cells over-crowded with people who could feel and hear the thoughts of all those around them. I still remember it. Just a cage of humanity in the vast open of space. I can't describe it any other way. I was 12 years old, and here I am packed into pens with all-sorts from across the galaxy: gibbering crazies, leering adults, starving shamans, you name it. Some other kids and I found some scrap metal that could draw blood if needed, and we found some pipes to wait in until the journey was over. Some other kids didn't do that. They weren't so lucky in the sea of crazy. The Inquisitors took us back to Holy Terra, where I...underwent, Sanctioning. All my years growing up I'd heard about the Emperor of Man, the Big Cheese at the centre of it all. Without him, we'd all be daemon chow or gutted by the orcs. This figure, this deity, this barrier between survival and extinction, and there he was before me. Did he even notice me? I'd travelled across an ocean of stars to be there, and....I don't know.  I was brought to the Golden Throne. For the briefest of seconds, my mind was touched by just a sliver of Him. Any more and I would just be a quivering mess. 

There were others on that barge with me, Amanda, Jeron, Simon, Hailey, the ones I grouped with? Amanda went mad in the first day, so she got culled for the Throne. Jeron too. Simon's brains ended up melting out of his ears. And Hailey just vanished. I don't know what happened to her. I hope she's alright. They were all drawn from Hive Worlds, Feral Worlds and other starships, thoughts and dreams from across the Imperium. Now they're all gone. I'm all that's left.

I honestly don't want to talk about it. When it was done, an Inquisitor brought me in. That's all I want to say."_




*WS*  24
*BS*  38
*S*  25
*T* 34
*Agl*  34
*Int*  43
*Per*  32
*Wil* 50
*Fel* 21


*Wounds:* 10/10
*FP:* 2/2
*Insanity:* 3
*Wealth:*  5 Golden Thrones

*Skills:*
Awareness +10
Chem-use
Dodge
Evaluate
Speak Language (Ship Dialect, Low Gothic)
Forbidden Lore (Psykers)
Forbidden Lore (Warp)
Medicae
Navigation (Stellar)
Pilot (Spacecraft)
Psyniscience +10
Invocation +10
Scholastic Lore (Chymistry)
Trade (Merchant)
Literacy

*Talents:*
Melee Weapons Training (primitive)
Pistol Training (Las)
Basic Weapon Training (SP)
Psy Rating 3
Power Well (+1 to rolls to manifest Psychic Powers)


*Traits:*
Charmed 
Ill-Omened (-5 fellowship)
Void Accustomed
Shipwise (Treat Navigation (Stellar) and Pilot (Spacecraft) as Basic Skills.)
Sanctioned Psyker

*Psychic Powers:*
*Major:*
*Telekinesis:* Catch Projectiles, Telekinesis.


*Minor:*
Spectral Hands
Distort Vision
Fearful Aura
Sense Presence
Inspiring Aura
Chameleon
Flash Bang
Spasm
Precognition
Healer
Unnatural Aim


*Gear:*
Compact las pistol and 2 charge pack
Knife
Deck of Cards
Psy-Focus
Sanctioning Brand
Flak Vest
Frag Grenade


*Pre-game Sold gear:*
Axe +10 Golden Thrones
Quilted Vest +5 Golden Thrones
Staff +5 Golden Thrones
Tatty Robes +0 (just dump that crummy thing in the bin)

*
Advances:*
Minor Psychic Power (100)
Minor Psychic Power (100)
Minor Psychic Power (100)

Will + 5 (100)
Per +5 (100)


*Neonate:
*Psy Rating 2 (200)
Minor Psychic Power (100)

Int +5 (100)
Will +5 (250)

Forbidden Lore (Psykers) (100)
Forbidden Lore (Warp) (100)

*Sanctionate/Neonate Advances/Aspirant:*
Awareness (100)
Awareness +10 (100)
Chem-Use (100)
Basic Weapon Training (SP) (100)
dodge (100)


Int +5 (250)

= 750


*Scholar Materium*
- Evaluate (100)
- Invocation +10 (100)
- Psyniscience +10 (100)
- Scholastic Lore (Chymistry) (100)
- Power Well (100) (+1 to rolls)
- Psy Rating 3 (200)
- Psychic Power (200)
- Medicae (100)

= 1000



*New Minor Psychic Powers:*

Precognition
Healer
Unnatural Aim

*Major Psychic Powers:*
- Discipline: Telekinesis.
Catch Projectiles, Telekinesis.



Saved:
*WS* 20 + 4               = 24
*BS* 20 + 18               = 38
*S* 15 + 7 + 3             = 25
*T* 20 + 14                 = 34
*Agl* 20 + 14               = 34
*Int* 20 + 13  + 5 +5    = 43
*Per* 20 + 12 + 5        = 32
*Wil* 25 + 20 + 5  + 5 = 50
*Fel* 15  + 11  - 5         = 21





*Homeworld:* Marcella was born in the void, she has no home-world. The closest could be Helius itself, as she was born onto a satellite in its orbit. The satellite itself was a manufactorum and trade station, with factories that produced items in Zero-G and provided them to Imperial military vessels and merchants with something to trade. Marcella grew up on the station as a child to a single mother who barely had time for her, due to working producing bolt-shells to be shipped out-of-system to the Adeptus Astarte's. Marcella joined a group of other low-born kids, catching rats in the station and collecting the bounty, during which she interacted with several foremen on construction lines, observing how bolt shells and munitions were mass-produced. 

*Residence:* As a Sanctioned Imperial Psyker, Marcella is "kept on a short leash", so to speak. She doesn't live in a breezy condo or apartment. Instead, she exists in a cathedral-esque barracks. Her quarters are cosy enough, being warm, decently furnished and comfortable enough. But she lives and sleeps near the watchful eye of the Inquisition. As part of her cover, Marcella does have a small, modest dwelling in a reasonable section of the spire - a place that's comfortable, but to which security forces are nearby to "keep out the riffraff" (or more likely to "evict" Marc from life if she demonstrates warp-influence).

*Important Figure:* Scholar Obscurus Rhinehart. A very powerful psychic who presides over the Scholastica Psykana on Helius, and whom has taken a special interest in Marcella due to a well-above-average psychic potential than most new psykers. Rhinehart is the closest thing to a father figure Marcella has, and though his powerful mind is slowly leaving behind mundane matters, the two have formed a symbiotic relationship: she learns and is guided by Rhineharts experience and knowledge, while her youth and friendship anchors Rhineharts humanity.

----------


## Erulasto

*Sister Severine*

Character Sheet

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show



Sister Severine appears as a young woman in her prime, though it is impossible to tell exactly _how_ old she is. Her dark eyes possess the gaze of an old soul. She has thick shoulder-length black hair, usually worn up in a messy bun with several data-quills poked through. Severine is athletic in build, as most from the Schola Progenium are trained in combat as well, and her light coppery skin is covered from head to toe in vivid black hexagrammic tattoos and warding sigils. These creep up her neck and even across her cheeks and forhead. Clad in the crimson shield-robes of the Adepta Sororitas, Severine often leans wearily on the tall dialogous staff she carries with her. 




*Spoiler: Background*
Show



There are no records of the birth - or life - of Sister Severine, save perhaps in some deep vault of the Inquisition. What is known of the reclusive scholar is that she is - or was - a member of the Adepta Sororitas, of the Convent of the Blessed Word. Of the Order Dialogous, she was a cryptographer and translator of the various languages of the Imperium. Now her skills are turned to learning and deciphering more heretical and unclean texts at the will of her Inquisitorial masters. 

While that is all accurate, the truth is _much_ more complicated. 

Severine was born on a distant world, far from the Throne of Terra. The circumstances of her birth and her family are lost to the passing of time, but her story - in truth - begins when she was adopted into the schola progenium. Her quick wits and sharp intellect were enough to have her selected for more scholarly upbringing. Had this been any normal scholam, Severine would have lived her life in obscurity as one of the millions of scribes or adepts in the Administratum. 

Glory House, as this particular scholam was known, was no ordinary institution for the education and betterment of the Imperium. It had a rot at its heart that knew no bounds. Practiced of radical ideologies, the administrators of the scholam were heretics and sorcerers of the darkest kind. They cultivated a foul harvest, with their orphan-students being indoctrinated and groomed for insidious purposes throughout the Imperium. Some, they sent to the Astra Militarum to serve in the Imperial Guard and slowly turn their units to heresy. Some ended up in the Ministorum or the Administratum, to corrupt from within. 

Severine had been groomed for a _special_ purpose. Her mental faculties were well-regarded, and she was able to absorb large amounts of information in a short period of time. That, in conjunction with biological markers of strange occult design, it was decided that Severine would be used as the vessel for a Daemonhost. From her early life, she was prepared for this singular task. She was exposed to intense psychic conditioning, and was educated in matters of heresy and daemonology. On her fourteenth birthday, they engraved her entire body in intricate hexagramic tattoos and wards. 

The ritual was prepared and she was weighted in blessed chains to act as the binding focus. Then they began to summon the daemon. 

Not all would go according to plan, however, as the scholam was raided by the Inquisition at that exact moment. In a brief, but intense firefight, the corrupt sorcerous administrators were slain and the ritual interrupted. 

Noting that the ritual had not brought about the desired effect, the Inquisitor brought Severine into his custody where he and his acolytes delved deep into her mind with techniques both physical, emotional and psychic. When the Inquisitor learned the truth, he immediately spirited her away to the Convent of the Blessed Word. With a deal made in the shadows of the convents back rooms, Severine was inducted into the Adepta Sororitas and steeped in the faith of the God-Emperor of Mankind. The faith was a balm for the young girls broken soul and slowly she healed, turning those same wits and intellect to a growing education in the Imperial Creed. 

When she had reached adulthood, the Inquisitor returned and began to give her strange texts to study and translate. Her already formidable knowledge of heresy and cults were turned to deciphering clues that would help the Inquisition route its enemies. With a new-found faith in the protection of the Emperor, Severine turned her mind to reading the most blasphemous of books to learn their secrets. And so, with her knowledge expanding, she was soon being called upon by all corners of the Inquisition's most Holy Ordos. 

But there was a hidden truth, known only to a handful of individuals. 

The ritual did not _entirely_ fail. Severine had made contact with the Daemonic entity as it attempted to breach through from the Immaterium. It was a single moment of clarity as their minds linked. That single moment was enough to sear the daemon's true name into her mind. Now irrevocably linked to the daemon, Severine has lived for many lifetimes. None save the few know how long - Severine does not - and it is speculated that unless she finds death at the hands of another, she will persist agelessly until the daemon itself is destroyed. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show



Blighted Schola Progenium Homeworld from Radical's Handbook.
Thy Name I Keep background package from Radical's Handbook. Provides an ability called Power of the Daemon. In knowing the daemons true name, you gain one power from the Dark Pacts listed on pg 242 of the core rulebook. I picked Timeless. She can also invoke the daemon, but all the _brutal_ costs associated with this are incurred still.  






Simple *Black* for me.

*Spoiler: Homework*
Show


*GLORY HOUSE (Kofika Hive World):*

Located on the Hive World of Kofika, the scholam affectionately known as Glory House was one of the pre-eminent educational institutions in the region. It accepted wayward youths and orphans from across the sub-sector. It even boasted that many of the planetary administrative positions, Ministorum positions and commanders of the Kofikan Guard regiments were graduates of this scholam. 

In truth, Glory House was a bastion for indoctrinating the youth of the Imperium to radicalism, heretical ideologies and even warp-sorcery. While Glory House was, eventually, raided by the Inquisition over a hundred years ago, Kofika endures. 

And the Inquisition is _still_ trying to root out all those graduates from Glory House who have survived the scholams destruction.

*THE SHRINE OF SAINT PERESIAN:* 
A small church in the mid-level of Hive Hapheastein devoted to the God-Emperor and a local saint named Peresian who lived several hundred years ago. The small cloister of Ministorum clerics who maintain the shrine are often forgotten in the great beaurocracy of Hive Hapheastein. Severine has, on occasion, gone here for worship and service. She likes the gloomy, cramped interior of the shrine as it reminds her of the darkened cloister she spent so many years in before coming to the Inquisitions service. 

*NOMAN STURM:* 
Somewhere in the lower-spires of the hive is a street-preacher of the Imperial Creed named Noman Sturm. A former sergeant in the Astra Militarum, Noman was discharged after many years of service. While not an officially sanctioned member of the Imperial Ministorum, his faith in the Imperial Creed is strong. He is an older man to tends to the faith of the lower-hive inhabitants, fostering a strong belief in the protection of the God-Emperor of Mankind. He bears many scars from the brutal warfronts he participated in, and some of his limbs have been replaced with crude augmentation.

----------


## dojango

Background:

Luis "Crow-Tooth" Akoak grew up in the Flint Bear tribe on the planet Qausuitt.  They survived by hunting and fishing in the bleak tundra that made up most of the habitable part of the planet.  One day, a few strangely-dressed men appeared at the village and asked for guides to take them to the strange and forbidden ruins in the northern wastes.  The village elders had always declared them to be taboo, but eventually with enough cajoling and bribes, a few adventerous young men were enticed into serving as guides.  Of course, it turned out that the elders were right all along, and while exploring the ruins strange phantasms and bizarre apparitions had claimed about half of the expedition.  The man leading the expedition, some sort of 'rogue trader' eventually managed to evacuate the expedition, and Luis went with him, rather than face a thousand klicks of bleak wastes alone.  While the 'trader' spent his days trying to do whatever he was trying to do with the recovered artifacts, Luis spent his days exploring the strange new life he found himself in.  One day, while the trader was at some run-down spaceport, Luis found a nice young woman who was *very* interested in where he had come from, what the trader had found, who he was dealing with.  Luis happily told her everything, after all, what was the harm in it?  After the heavy hand of the Inquisition came down, sweeping away an ancient and desperate dynasty, the nice young woman told Luis that his life belonged to the Inquisition now, and his sentence was to serve them without question...


Appearance: A lean, young warrior, in the prime of health. Long brown hair tied back into a queue.  He is a restless man, still finding his place in the universe. As a boy, he was always exploring, wanting to know what was over the horizon. Now, his curiosity is tempered with caution, realizing he is on dangerous ice, surrounded by predators.  But some sense of wonder remains.  His true name is only used by close family, in rare circumstances, mostly he goes by his nickname, "Crow-Tooth".  The interrogator insisted on having his real name for the records, naturally.

*Spoiler*
Show

WS:  20 + 19: 39 + 5:  44
BS:  20 + 12: 32 + 5:  37
S:  25 + 17:  42 + 5:  47
T:  25+ 17:  42
Agi:  20 + 12:  32
Int:  20 + 5:  25
Per: 20 + 9:  29
WP: 15 + 7:  22
Fel: 15 + 4:  19

Wounds:  12/12
FP: 1/2
Wealth:  39
Insanity Points:  4

Lean Build:  1.75m, 60 kg
Age:  18
Bronze Skin, Brown hair, Green eyes
Tribal Tattooing

Dark dreams lie upon the heart. Begin play with 2 Corruption Points.
Power of Names: Never use the true names of your friends and loved ones, lest daemons hear and use them for evil.

Skills
Awareness (Per)
Dodge (Agi)
Inquiry +10 (Fel)
Intimidate (S)
Navigation (Surface) (Int)
Tracking (Int) (Basic)
Speak Language (Tribal Dialect) (Int)
Speak Language (Low Gothic) (Int)
Survival (Int)
Swim +10 (S)



Talents
Melee Weapon Training (Primitive),
Pistol Training (Primitive)
Basic Weapon Training (Primitive)
Quick Draw

Traits
Iron Stomach
Primitive
Rite of Passage

Gear:  
Axe 1d10+1 R
Bow 1d10 R
Flintlock Pistol 1d10+2 I
Knife 1d5 R
Guard Flak Armor (4 all)
Common Quality Clothing
1 week rations
Mercenary License
Glowglobe
4 fire bombs 1d10+3 E blast

Advances:
WS 5
BS 5
Awareness
Str 5
Dodge (100)
Quick Draw (100)
Inquiry (200)
Survival (100)
Swim +10 (100)
Intimidate (100)
Navigation (surface)(100)
Inquiry +10 (200)

50 xp



Interrogator Janis's report on Qausuitt:  
Planetary classification:  Class Theta
Tithe grade:  De minimus
Population:  Est., ~5 million
Planetary Capital:  None
Planetary Governor:  None (the administratum has not had anyone screw up so badly as to be assigned as governor here.  A few penitent scribes monitor the planet from a small orbital.)

Large icecaps up to 2 km thick cover the planet north and south of the 40th parallel.  Semi-nomadic tribes subsist on the planet's unusually rich sea-life in the habitable region of the planet between the 20th parallels.  Strange xeno ruins dot the landscape, wisely avoided by the local tribes.  Several of the ruins are Eldar in origin, while others are clearly [REDACTED].  Most are from unknown origins.  Strangely enough, Professor Klausing maintained that several human ruins, nearly 50,000 years old were located as well, even under extreme interrogation, see the [REDACTED] for further information.  While investigating the activities of the von Drakkan dynasty, my teams recovered a number of dangerous artifacts, which have been destroyed per containment procedure 15.  One of the planetary natives was in the employ of the late Tarquin von Drakkan and provided useful information in the investigation.  He is completely ignorant of the true nature of the [REDACTED] and so I have forwarded him to the reserve cadre for induction into whatever retinue you see fit


Station Tollares:
This huge space was once the terminus of an inter-hive rail system before it broke down and was never repaired.  Quickly taken over by squatters, the cavernous space has turned into a vast marketplace, where all sorts of goods and services can be found.  When not guarding the safe-house, Luis can often be found here, dicing away his pay, or visiting some of the vice-dens hidden away in the corners.  Or simply enjoying a cup of bittercaf to wash down the bilge-rat skewers sold by the food vendors.

Elena Kollek:
A pretty young woman with violet eyes.  Back on Midpoint station, she charmed Luis into showing her around the von Drakkan ship, including the artifact rooms.  Not that it was difficult to charm the naive feral.  Of course, she really is a professional infiltrator working for Inquisitor Zarkov, who was investigating some the cold trade operations of the von Drakkan dynasty.  Now that that assignment is wrapped up, she has also been reassigned to Helius, where perhaps she will cross paths with Luis again.  He bears her no ill-will, but will certainly be on his guard around her next time.

----------


## Wyndeward

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show


Name: Arl
World: Feral World
Career: Assassin

Wounds: 12
Fate: 1
Insanity 0
Corruption 3
Thrones: 112

WS 20 +11 = 31
BS 20 + 19 + 5 + 5= 49
S 25 + 15 = 40
T 25 + 13 = 38
Agl 20 + 16 = 36
Int 20 + 19 + 3 = 42
Per 20 + 15 = 35
Wil 15 + 10 = 25
Fel 15 + 12 = 27

Skills:
Speak Language (Tribal Dialect, Low Gothic) 
Awareness
Dodge +10
Stealth
Climb
Navigation (Basic)
Survival (Basic)
Tracking (Basic)
Climb +10

Talents:
Unremarkable
Thrown Weapons Training (primitive)
Pistol Training (SP)
Basic Weapon Training (SP)
Catfall

Traits:
Iron Stomach
Primitive
Rite of Passage
Wilderness Savvy (Navigation, Survival, and tracking as basic skills)

Gear:
Hunting Rifle w/ 39 rounds
Telescopic Sight
Stub Revolver with 14 rounds
Sword
Knife
10 Throwing Knives
Brass knuckles
3 doses stimm
Charm (corpsehair)
Black Bodyglove
Credit Guild cape and uniform
Forged Credit Guild ID
Personally encrypted micro bead 
Personally encrypted data slate 

Advances:
Catfall (100)
Climb (100)
BS + 5 (100)
Stealth (100)
Sound Constitution (100)
Int. Adv. in BS. (250)
Mighty Shot (200)
Sound Constitution (200)
Dodge +10 (100)
Climb +10 (100)

Arl was once a hunter of the Tribe of the Bear on Kesh, a small backwater of the Imperium on Man. Tithed to the Imperium, Arl was tested and tried, finally being selected as a scout-sniper in an Imperial Guard unit. He was not such very long, for one day his skill was needed by the Imperium to eliminate those who strayed from the ways of the True Faith of the God Emperor, or so his commander claimed. Arl was detached from his unit to hunt something greater than cave bear or wild grox, men called "heretics."

Arl doesn't look much like the backwater hunter he once was -- plain faced and of medium build, he has learned to blend in with Imperial society, at least up to a point. Under his bodyglove, for example, he still carves / scars himself in remembrance of each of his kills, memorializing the dead, lest they haunt him.



Kesh was a failed colony that devolved into semi-barbarianism, its people living in the ruins of once proud cities and living a tribal hunter-gatherer existence, albeit one with relics of the planet's grandeur.  Hunters on Kesh hunted with crossbows made from the springs of derelict vehicles.  The people of Kesh are believers in the Imperial cult, believing that the God-Emperor judges their life based upon their kills and scarify themselves with mementos of the hunt to prove their worth.

The Commissar, far from what its name would suggest, is a semi-legal drinking establishment serving as a center for recreation and vice in the mid-Hive.  While the establishment itself is legal, much of the business that goes on in this den are questionable.  It is a place of few questions and fewer answers.

Otto Dresh is a veteran of the Imperial Guard, having served his twenty years and survived the wars and skirmishes.  He seemingly always has a lho-stick in his mouth and a measure of drink in his hand, spending his pension in one of several "recreation centers" in the hive.  He is knowledgeable of the vice in the Hive, following the shifts and changes of fortune of the various players in the underworld.  He is not personally involved, but frequently "know a guy" who knows a guy.

----------


## Morovir

*Spoiler: Character Sheet:*
Show

*Name:* Xerros-926
*Career:* Tech Priest
*Home World:* Forge World (Lathe-Het)
*Divination:* "Sins hidden in the heart lead all to decay."
*Forge World Cants:* Never to Dust: No machine should go still; always seek to utilise all moving parts on a device and activate its motive means, lest its spirit grow quiet and fade.
*Home World Memento:* Boot Lace
*Background Memento:* Phial of Iron Filings

*Spoiler: Appearance:*
Show

Build: 1.90m/65kg
Age: 67
Colouration: Pale skin, no hair, green lenses
Physical Quirks: Metallic smell



*Spoiler: Characteristics:*
Show

WS: 24
BS: 35
S: 31
T: 38
Ag: 29
Int: 49
Per: 34
WP: 31
Fel: 29

Wounds: 8
Fate: 3

Movement: 2/4/6/12

Insanity: 0
Corruption: 3


*Spoiler: Skills:*
Show

Common Lore (Machine Cult, Tech) (Int) (treated as Untrained Basic skills)
Logic (Int) (Basic - Trained)
Secret Tongue (Tech) (Int) (Advanced)
Speak Language (Low Gothic) (Int) (Advanced)
Tech-Use (Int) (Advanced)
Trade (Copyist) (Int) (Advanced)



*Spoiler: Talents and Traits:*
Show

Basic Weapon Training (Las)
Binary Chatter
Electro Graft Use
Feedback Screech
Luminen Shock
Mechanicus Implants
Melee Weapon Training (Primitive)
Pistol Weapon Training (Las)
Security
Stranger to the Aquila
Technical Knock


*Spoiler: Gear:*
Show

Auspex
Flak vest
Glow lamp
Knife
Las carbine and 1 charge pack
Las pistol and 1 charge pack
Mechanicus robes and vestments (Good Quality Clothing)
Metal staff
Mind Impulse Unit (Common Craftsmanship)
1 vial of Sacred Machine Oil
7 spare parts
9 Throne Gelt


*Spoiler: Advancements:*
Show

XP Total: 800
XP Spent: 800

Binary Chatter (100)
Feedback Screech (100)
Intelligence Advancement - Simple (100)
Logic (100)
Technical Knock (100)
Luminen Shock (200)
Security (100)



*Spoiler: Background:*
Show

Vat-born in the data-foundries of Lathe-Het, the individual who would become known as Xerros-926 started out as an unremarkable drudge-worker, flash-trained and set to work in the data-vaults like so many other thousands of his kind. However, after 27 years, a marginally superior success rate led to his assignment to a delving team into the deeper data-crypts of Lathe-Het. Serving under Magos Helesthrax for the best part of the next 4 decades, Xerros-926 aided in the discovery of 172 data-fragments, 39 of which were deemed viable for production. At the rate he was going, it was said that he would have made Magos by the end of the century had his final expedition not put to that. On Expedition_352.4, Xerros-926 inadvertently plugged into a corrupted cogitator. The resulting feedback killed two of his acolytes and left him in a catatonic state for the brief remainder of the expedition, an embarrassing blight on his career that would never be expunged. Although diagnostics would indicate that no corruption had remained in his system, the lords of Lathe-Het were unwilling to take the risk, and would palm him off to the first Inquisitor to request Mechanicus support from the Lathe Worlds.



*Spoiler: Lathe-Het:*
Show

The _primer inter pares_ of the Lathe Worlds, Lathe-Het is the seat of power for the High Fabricator of the Lathes. Having moved beyond its past as a simple manufacturing complex, the Lathe-Het of the present is a vast complex of data-repositories, with this possession of knowledge making it one of the most powerful worlds in the Calixis as a whole.

Others among the Lathes see this as weakness, viewing Lathe-Het's preoccupation for data over manufacture as both dangerous and a sign of its decline, and accusations of _heretek_ and worse fly through the noosphere.

However, beneath the ideal hides a darker truth. Factionalism runs rife on such an important world, with magi warring for data and loftier positions within the Grand Atrium. Many of the repositories have been destroyed and much of the data that Lathe-Het prizes itself on possessing is now lost. Each cycle, hundreds of expeditionary teams are sent into the deepest of the ruined data-crypts and beyond in the hope of salvaging anything still of value, in order to shore up the Fabricator's position, whilst also ensuring that any corrupt data is swiftly purged before it has a chance to spread throughout the disaffected populace of the forge world.


*Spoiler: Omnicron-5038, Forge-Enclave of the Machine-Cult:*
Show

Owing to its exports, the Cult Mechanicus maintains a strong presence on Helios. One way in which this presence is felt is through the forge-enclaves. Part church, part workshop, Omnicron-5038 is one of thousands of forge-enclaves scattered throughout Hive Hapheastein. Located within the mid-hive, the towering edifice serves as a reminder of the influence of the Adeptus Mechanicus, as well as a place of worship for those hive-dwellers who believe foremost in the incarnation of the Emperor-As-Omnissiah. Although this occasionally leads to clashes with those who see the servants of the Machine as borderline-heretics and believe in the sanctity of the flesh, the demi-maniple of combat servitors that serve as the guards of the enclave prevent this from escalating too far.



*Spoiler: Magos Petrovskii:*
Show

The leader of the congregation of Omnicron-5038, Magos Petrovskii is a bulky figure, in contrast to many of the spindly tech-priests that would be in most Imperial citizen's first thoughts. More of a priest than an engineer, Petrovskii has endeavoured to spread the word of the Omnissiah throughout the surrounding area of the hive, being willing to engage Imperial citizens in debates of doctrine and theology on his sojourns, as well as offering blessings on any technologies brought to him. Some discerning citizens have noticed a correlation between the reduction in vagrancy in the area and increasing numbers of servitors tending the enclave, but few have thought to make a point of it, seeing it as a benefit rather than anything more sinister.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, thank you for posting so promptly. It looks like everyone has posted there character sheets, which is great.

A couple of items. As players have been providing their collaborative background info, I have been updating the NPC and location list. Please make sure to explore each of the spoilers, if only to peruse all of the great information we already have. 

Furthermore, to clean things up as I have gotten more information, I have reformatted the first post of this thread. Please make sure to read the first post, as it provides a little more setting information, as well as information on some extra gear that all of the characters start with. 

Right now we are waiting for just a few more players to provide the requested collaborative background info. After I have this, I will post the IC thread.

----------


## BananaPhone

I have provided answers to the questions you have asked.

----------


## Erulasto

Information has been provided under the _Homework_ spoiler of my character sheet. 

Thanks!

----------


## Bennosuke

EDIT: IC thread is up, and linked at the top of the thread.

----------


## BananaPhone

/subscribed to IC

----------


## dojango

Well, Luis can't read and has no conception of its value, so he probably won't grab it.

----------


## Bennosuke

I am going to wait till this afternoon for players to ask more questions or further interact with each other or the Inquisitor, and then I will move things on. If you wanted to ask a question but don't get a chance till after, you may use a spoiler and we can continue the "scene" in a time warped fashion. This way we can keep the game moving. 

To help me, as the players have the evening to make last preparations or research, please let me know if there is any specific avenue of research or preparation you want your character to pursue.

----------


## Bennosuke

Don't mind this roll  (1d100)[*68*](68)

----------


## BananaPhone

I still need to update my answers to your questions.

----------


## Erulasto

Sorry, I slept most of the day. I tossed a bit of research opportunities Severine would like to look into as well.

Also...as I just thought of it...

Forbidden Knowledge (Heresy) 
(1d100)[*23*] TN 54

To see if the gangs in question have ever been flagged for heresy beyond the normal hive-scum deviancy.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Banana: Just let me know when you have it read.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think I've done it right. 

Also, as an aside, could I change around some of Marc's starting powers, and drop her Perception +5 advance for another minor psych power?

----------


## Bennosuke

Man, I must have just posted right before you finished editing it. Let me finish the IC post, and I will get back to your write up later today.

----------


## dojango

> (OOC: This will be an Inquiry roll, which will be at a TN of half of Luis' Fellowship... but I may give you some bonus if you give me a little more info on how or who you are going to ask. Go ahead and roll anyways, but perhaps give me some more specifics about how Luis is going to go about getting this information, or if there is anyone in particular he is going to go to... hint hint, he has a friend familiar with The Cold Trade, which is responsible for the selling of Xenos technology)


Well, he's very specifically not going to talk about the cold trade, since he doesn't want to call attention to that.  Instead, what he wants to know is if anyone knows how big the gangs, are they especially savage or ultraviolent (even more than normal, that is), what their hunting grounds are, if they have any especially fearsome or notable warriors, that sort of thing.  Gonna have to pick up some actual investigation skills at some point...  here's the rather pathetic roll:  (1d100)[*57*] v. 10.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delays in posting everyone. I returned to inpatient coverage today, and picking up a new patient load I needed the day to get caught up on my floor. I will be posting tonight, but my post rate will be returning to a more regular schedule tomorrow. 

@Morovir: I'm happy to just RP things, if that's fine with you. 

@Dojango: So the Inquary roll definitely fails, however, I don't think that would affect Luis' interaction with his contact... more along the lines that he's just too smelly and uncouth for anyone to answer his questions. 

@All: Do people want me to just move things along and RP out any character's investigatoins prior to the train ride in Spoiler threads? I don't want things to drag too much, but I also don't want to deprive any of the characters of the opportunity to gather more information, or prepare in some other way in advance.

----------


## BananaPhone

> @All: Do people want me to just move things along and RP out any character's investigatoins prior to the train ride in Spoiler threads? I don't want things to drag too much, but I also don't want to deprive any of the characters of the opportunity to gather more information, or prepare in some other way in advance.



That's fine by me! 

Also, was there a verdict for this?




> Also, as an aside, could I change around some of Marc's starting powers, and drop her Perception +5 advance for another minor psych power?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry again for the delays. @Banana: I'm okay with that. What power are you picking up? I will try to get back to you on your write up by the end of the day. Suffice to say returning back to the hospital has been a little hectic.

----------


## BananaPhone

This is her current list:
Spasm
Distort Vision
Fearful Aura
Sense Presence
Wall Walk



To be revised to:
Spectral Hands
Distort Vision
Fearful Aura
Sense Presence
Inspiring Aura
Chameleon

----------


## Bennosuke

*@All:* I am noticing the game dragging a little already, which I expect is partly my fault for leaving things very sandboxy and open ended to begin with. I am going to give till this afternoon for characters to discuss, and if nothing is going, we will move things forward to the train arriving. However, for the sake of keeping the game afloat, please speak up if you wan the scene moved forward. I won't ever take offense. With PbP it is always hard to judge whether people are just busy, or they feel like they have nothing to contribute and just want things moved forward, so please speak up. 

*@Banana:* My apologies for the delay in getting to everything you've put forward. I am fine with the change in starting XP expenditure and the starting minor powers. However, while reading through everything all over again, I caught an error I previously made, which is that Marcella's starting WP bonus before any XP was spent was 4, meaning she should have 2 base powers before purchasing further (with the book stating that you don't gain further powers by upping WP). However, since I already approved it, I will let it slide. 

Of course, I could be wrong in my reading of the book, but again, let's just keep it as is anyways.

In regards to your write ups, I really like what you did with the satellite. Can we give it a name? In regards to the location on Helius, I think I am still going to ask for an additional location. I apologize for this, but the more I think about it, regardless of whether or not Marcella has her own quarters, it's not really a location we can use as a setting to explore in the game, which was the goal of the write ups. I hope this makes sense. In regards to Rhinehart, again, as long as we are under the understanding that he does not know she is working for the Inquisition. I don't care how powerful he is, and if he is capable of ripping it from her skull, he just can't know. Perhaps he has not bothered to probe her mind, or perhaps he respects her too much to invade her brain in such a manner.

----------


## BananaPhone

> *@All:* I am noticing the game dragging a little already, which I expect is partly my fault for leaving things very sandboxy and open ended to begin with. I am going to give till this afternoon for characters to discuss, and if nothing is going, we will move things forward to the train arriving. However, for the sake of keeping the game afloat, please speak up if you wan the scene moved forward. I won't ever take offense. With PbP it is always hard to judge whether people are just busy, or they feel like they have nothing to contribute and just want things moved forward, so please speak up.


S'all good. Honestly, it's a good sign to me that a GM stays around and wants to keep things moving. I'm a postdoc researcher, so there will be periods where I seem to disappear. If that ever happens, feel free to NPC marcella to move things forward, I won't mind and will fully understand. 





> *@Banana:* My apologies for the delay in getting to everything you've put forward. I am fine with the change in starting XP expenditure and the starting minor powers. However, while reading through everything all over again, I caught an error I previously made, which is that Marcella's starting WP bonus before any XP was spent was 4, meaning she should have 2 base powers before purchasing further (with the book stating that you don't gain further powers by upping WP). However, since I already approved it, I will let it slide. 
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong in my reading of the book, but again, let's just keep it as is anyways.
> 
> In regards to your write ups, I really like what you did with the satellite. Can we give it a name? In regards to the location on Helius, I think I am still going to ask for an additional location. I apologize for this, but the more I think about it, regardless of whether or not Marcella has her own quarters, it's not really a location we can use as a setting to explore in the game, which was the goal of the write ups. I hope this makes sense. In regards to Rhinehart, again, as long as we are under the understanding that he does not know she is working for the Inquisition. I don't care how powerful he is, and if he is capable of ripping it from her skull, he just can't know. Perhaps he has not bothered to probe her mind, or perhaps he respects her too much to invade her brain in such a manner.



Hmm, I'm not sure if the WP thing is before or after you take into account free exp improvements. Either way, it's moot atm I guess. 

As far as I see it, Rhinehart and her have a parent/child relationship, as she never had a dad, so he's the closest thing to it. Her friendship anchors his humanity (psy rating 5 afterall), so I'm imagining that he wouldn't go poking around inside her brain. 

Sure, name for the Satellite is cool by me. What about the Sevastopol?  :Small Wink: 

I'll think of some more detail for "her place", so to speak, and add it.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Sure, name for the Satellite is cool by me. What about the Sevastopol?


Would that be in reference to Sebastapol California by any chance? I had an ex-GF from there  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

> Would that be in reference to Sebastapol California by any chance? I had an ex-GF from there


Well...I dunno about your ex-gf, but one of my exes might have spawned in Sevastapol  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Erulasto

I apologize for falling behind. This COVID-19 stuff is really throwing my workplace for a loop.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Well...I dunno about your ex-gf, but one of my exes might have spawned in Sevastapol .


Lol, fair enough. And I thought I was being so clever.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

Just FYI, I am being deployed to the icu to help with the covid crisis. I dont know my schedule yet but it will likely affect my post rate. Will do my best to stay consistent.

----------


## Erulasto

> Just FYI, I am being deployed to the icu to help with the covid crisis. I dont know my schedule yet but it will likely affect my post rate. Will do my best to stay consistent.


Stay safe (as much as possible for frontline healthcare)! I'll keep my fingers crossed and sacrifice a few people to Nurgle for your continued health.

----------


## BananaPhone

I've been ill these past couple of days (it's not corona, it's just a flu) so posting will be slow from me.

----------


## Bennosuke

Feel better man

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, my apologies but today was my long call in the ICU, and I am simply blown out of the water. I will endeavor to post tomorrow and apologies for the delay!

----------


## BananaPhone

Okay, so Giantitp forum doesn't like Previewing a post when rolling. 

*Die rolls:*

*Sense Presence:* (1D10+5)[*13*] vs Target DC 7

*Distort Vision:* (1D10+5)[*10*] vs Target DC 8

----------


## BananaPhone

That reminds me, Mr GM. I couldn't find any description of such, but what are the physical manifestations of psyker powers? I'm picturing nothing, other than what's written in the description.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mr. Banana  :Small Tongue:  both powers are successfully manifested without any negative outcomes, but I have a few questions before describing what happens. 

*But first, please finish updating your character sheet. You added the minor powers, but never removed the Perception bonus. Please fix* 

Second, what are you hoping to accomplish with these two powers, just so I get it right. My understanding with Distort Vision is that it basically makes you invisible for a turn, allowing you to do something stealthy:




> ... you disappear and your image reappears another space no more than 10 meters away. Till the start of your next turn, you are effectively invisible... All attacks against you , should your position be discovered  by means of a psyniscience test are at a negative 30.


But you describe this as Marcella shifting to the side just a little, so what is Marcella doing?

And with the Sense Presence, there is a lot of life around Marcella, but is there something she is looking for?

Lastly, the way I see it is that unless you roll a 9 and get a psychic phenomenon or perils of the warp, it's no more than a slight visible effort, such as the wrinkling of the brow, or a slight grimace, which can be hidden under scrutiny in the same way you can hide how much you are straining when lifting a heavy object when a pretty girl walks by.

----------


## BananaPhone

> *But first, please finish updating your character sheet. You added the minor powers, but never removed the Perception bonus. Please fix*



Ah yes, sorry about that! Honest mistake. Scouts honour  :Small Tongue: .




> Second, what are you hoping to accomplish with these two powers, just so I get it right. My understanding with Distort Vision is that it basically makes you invisible for a turn, allowing you to do something stealthy:
> 
> But you describe this as Marcella shifting to the side just a little, so what is Marcella doing?



With her use of Distort Vision, the way that I'm interpreting it: "With this power, you disappear and your image reappears in another space no more than 10 metres away." you're effectively making a mirror image of yourself somewhere nearby that people think is you, with a Psyniscience roll needed to discover the truth; after 1 turn, the illusion is over and you're revealed where you really are. I take this interpretation from the wording and the name ("Distort Vision" rather than straight "Invisibility"). 

Thus, she's "appearing" to be next to the spot that she actually is, as to gain the benefit of the power (misdirecting incoming attacks) but not raising suspicion (suddenly disappearing from the group). 

Your interpretation, however, over-rules mine if mine is not apt. 

What are your thoughts?




> And with the Sense Presence, there is a lot of life around Marcella, but is there something she is looking for?


They've been led down a corridor of the desperate and starving. At the end of that are two punks who in no way look like they could take on two well-armed individuals, let alone 6 of them, yet are stalling them in smug, silent defiance. Marc did enough lure-trap-and-ambush on animals when she was a kid to think she's walking into a trap. Thus, she was using her Sense Presence to detect any humanoids around that she can't spot by eye. If she senses anything suspicious (such as a group of humanoids clustered together behind a barricade or around a corner somewhere) she'll pass it on to Arl or the other guardsman so they're aware.





> Lastly, the way I see it is that unless you roll a 9 and get a psychic phenomenon or perils of the warp, it's no more than a slight visible effort, such as the wrinkling of the brow, or a slight grimace, which can be hidden under scrutiny in the same way you can hide how much you are straining when lifting a heavy object when a pretty girl walks by.


Groovy, that's how I've been imagining it too. Unless there is a physical manifestation (like they shoot lightning from their eyes or something), then it looks like they're not doing anything out of the ordinary. That helps a lot. If using a psyker power caused their eyes to glow for example, the gig would be up right away. But if their manifestation is more surreptitious, then they can be used in more discrete ways.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Ah yes, sorry about that! Honest mistake. Scouts honour .


I believe you. I try to always give my players the benefit of the doubt. 




> With her use of Distort Vision, the way that I'm interpreting it: "With this power, you disappear and your image reappears in another space no more than 10 metres away." you're effectively making a mirror image of yourself somewhere nearby that people think is you, with a Psyniscience roll needed to discover the truth; after 1 turn, the illusion is over and you're revealed where you really are. I take this interpretation from the wording and the name ("Distort Vision" rather than straight "Invisibility").
> 
> Thus, she's "appearing" to be next to the spot that she actually is, as to gain the benefit of the power (misdirecting incoming attacks) but not raising suspicion (suddenly disappearing from the group).
> 
> Your interpretation, however, over-rules mine if mine is not apt.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Gotcha, your interpretation makes sense, and I'm on board. 




> Groovy, that's how I've been imagining it too. Unless there is a physical manifestation (like they shoot lightning from their eyes or something), then it looks like they're not doing anything out of the ordinary. That helps a lot. If using a psyker power caused their eyes to glow for example, the gig would be up right away. But if their manifestation is more surreptitious, then they can be used in more discrete ways.


Ya. I'm going more with the Eisenhorn description of psychering (is that a word?), where for his most simple tricks it's pretty mundane, but when he's really straining all sorts of strange things start to happen. 

I'm going to update my IC post to address Marcella

----------


## dojango

Who was going to be the talky talker? My thought was that we could claim that we are going to offer his bosses a line of credit or something.

----------


## BananaPhone

Won't be Marc. Psykers really suck at everything except using their psyker powers. It really is a harsh system  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

The party really lacks a social character, so it will be interesting whomever decides to step up.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bennosuke

Just as a quick update for those of you who weren't aware: My weekend was expanded to go from today through Sunday, because I've done more ICU shifts than most. So my post rate should be much improved over the next few days.

----------


## Bennosuke

I've updated the NPC list, please let me know if there is anyone/thing that needs to be added.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, today was a nightmare day at work both Im terms of hours and events. Im totally spent. I will post tomorrow afternoon after work. Thank you for the patience and I apologize for the delay.

----------


## BananaPhone

No worries. Honestly, I'm impressed with your posting rate. I'm used to games moving at a much slower pace.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you. As I mentioned when I started the recruitment, I know I may not be the best ST/GM/DM out there, but I will always try to be consistent, and try to communicate if/when there are snags that will keep me from posting. I know there haven't been any big dramatic scenes yet, but I hope I can keep your guys' interest for just a little longer for when the hammers start dropping  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, I want to apologize again for the delays. I am off tomorrow, and after I give my puppy a long walk first thing in the AM, I will be spending my morning posting. Look for an IC post in the next twelve hours or so. Thank you for the patience!

----------


## BananaPhone

Should've brought that frag grenade.

----------


## Morovir

Messed up Initiative roll so rerolling here: (1d10+2)[*10*]

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd hope you could save the grenade for something a little more worthwhile.

----------


## BananaPhone

Well, over-kill is the best type of kill  :Small Wink: .

Initiative: (1d10+3)[*4*]


*rolls eyes* of course.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you everyone for the patience. I know my post rate has been even lower this rate than last. For what it's worth, because things have been improving at my hospital I have been released from ICU duty two weeks early. I don't know what I will be doing starting Monday, or if I even go back to work Monday, but I hope that along with getting to rest up a lot, I will be able to post more starting now. 

So lets get this fight rolling finally! And I apologize if I have to double post a little here. 

*Initiative Order*
Luis 13
Arl 13
Xerros 10
Severine 6
Marcella 4
Ryders 4

Initiative for the Ryders (1d10)[*1*]


Dodge (1d100)[*48*] against Luis
Dodge (1d100)[*99*] against Severine

Attack one against Luis (1d100)[*13*] 
Attack two against Luis (1d100)[*51*] 
Attack one against Arl (1d100)[*68*] 
Attack two against Arl (1d100)[*58*] 
Attack one against Xerros (1d100)[*91*] 
Attack one against Severine (1d100)[*58*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Yep, knew I'd miss something. Only attack that might land is one against Luis. Rolling damage (1d10)[*8*] + 2

----------


## Bennosuke

I apologize for not clarifying this earlier, but Luis, Arl, Xerros and Severine are now in melee combat, with both Arl and Luis facing two Ryers, and Xerros and Severine facing one.

----------


## Erulasto

> I apologize for not clarifying this earlier, but Luis, Arl, Xerros and Severine are now in melee combat, with both Arl and Luis facing two Ryers, and Xerros and Severine facing one.


If I remember correctly, pistols can be fired in melee range with no penalties. But of that's the case, I should toss a dodge in as Severine's reaction.

(1d100)[*53*] - Edit: Fail against TN 17.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, but I figure it may affect someone's actions like Arl, who rather than throwing his knife may just want to slash with it, or something.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Luis 13
Arl 13
Xerros 10
Severine 6
Marcella 4
Ryders 4

... so that i don't have to jump back to page 2.

Some dodge rolls so far... TN in the 30s

For Luis' hit (1d100)[*29*](29)
For Arl's hit (1d100)[*60*](60)
For Xerros' hit (1d100)[*36*](36)
For Severine's hit (1d100)[*10*](10)
And I guess for Marcella in case she hits (1d100)[*53*](53)

EDIT: Damn these are some dodgy buggers

----------


## Bennosuke

Attack one against Luis (1d100)[*64*]
Attack two against Luis (1d100)[*86*]
Attack one against Arl (1d100)[*33*]
Attack two against Arl (1d100)[*9*]
Attack one against Xerros  (1d100)[*92*]
Attack one against Severine  (1d100)[*59*]


And some damage rolls just in case, I will simply match each damage roll in sequence with the first successful hit.

(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*10*]

EDIT: Yikes, sorry Wyneward

----------


## Bennosuke

Will resolve when I have time but people can roll and describe for their next turn

----------


## BananaPhone

Just our luck that before we encounter gun-totting enemies, a quarter of our party gets eaten by giant rats.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm doing an action which, if we were sitting around a table, I'd ask if would work on rats and would get an answer immediately. As such, I'm _assuming_ that Fearful Aura works on rodents as as far as I remember, unless otherwise specified in their entry, everything is susceptible to Fear.

If not, let me know, and I'll edit her action. 

*Fearful Aura:* (1D10+5)[*7*] vs TN 7. Success.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, the rats will respond to Fearful Aura. I really don't think any of these things are going to pass this WP test...

(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*76*]
(1d100)[*35*]
(1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*13*]
(1d100)[*46*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Look upon me and tremble, rats.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol, that was good thinking on your part by the way. You may have just made this fight a lot easier!!!

For once we may have a party that isn't completely destroyed by their psyker!

----------


## BananaPhone

Better than being destroyed by a pack of rats  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Morovir

Sorry for the delay, will get IC post up tomorrow.

Half Action Aim
Half Action Shoot (1d100)[*30*] TN 45
Damage (1d10+2)[*10*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Throwing a couple of dodge rolls in here

(1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*79*]
(1d100)[*34*]
(1d100)[*89*]

----------


## BananaPhone

You're welcome everyone for saving you all  :Small Wink: .

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm giving the other players a chance to react or interact before moving things forward. It seems like people have been a bit busier this week. Let me know if I should just move things on, otherwise I will probably just go ahead tomorrow to keep things moving.

----------


## Morovir

> You're welcome everyone for saving you all .


It's clear that Xerros didn't need saving, and that the spindly, nerdy techpriest is the greatest combatant on the team  :Small Cool: .

It seems like his binaric copypasta (post #47) was actually accurate.

----------


## Bennosuke

I am going to assume that Arl and Luis recover their knives and arrows respectively. Otherwise, unless you tell me otherwise, your character will remain with the current clip, or amount of ammo they left in their weapon. I think the only one this really affects would be Severine, who may want to load her revolver to replace the spent bullets.

----------


## BananaPhone

> It's clear that Xerros didn't need saving, and that the spindly, nerdy techpriest is the greatest combatant on the team .


Oh, I could bring them back if you want  :Small Big Grin: .

We have survived our first battle with the vile elements of this disgusting hive. Let us see what other scum and villainy awaits us.

----------


## Bennosuke

Am I losing peoples, or are people just busy and I'm impatient  :Small Tongue:  :Small Eek:

----------


## Morovir

I'm still here, I just would prefer for everyone to respond to Xerros before he enters the tavern.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think the only player to not respond is Erulasto, who PM'ed me to tell me he will be away from the forum for the next day or so due to illness.

----------


## Morovir

OK then - I'll get my post up shortly.

----------


## Erulasto

Hello friends!

I apologize for my absence the last little while. Ive had some health issues that popped up rather abruptly that led to a short stay in the hospital. I wont get into the nitty-gritty details, but I am now home and  while Im on some medication  Im more or less recovered. Id hoped to get on earlier today to send out some messages, but I ended up doing a fair bit more sleeping than Id anticipated. But it was well-needed, I suppose. 

Ill be sitting down across the next little while and meticulously combing through the threads Ive missed and try to get a post up and ready to go.

I apologize once again for the absence. Hope youre all well, safe and healthy in this crazy time.

-Erulasto (Sam)

----------


## Bennosuke

Glad you are feeling better man, and welcome back.

----------


## BananaPhone

Glad to hear that you're doing alright Erulasto. Being ill is a worry given the current situation we're all in. 


Behold, as Marcella exhibits her amazing powers of perception....

*Awareness* - (1d100)[*15*] vs TN 32.


Nothing escapes ol' Eagle Eye.

----------


## Bennosuke

Damn B, you've been having some good rolls!

BTW, I'm pretty darn sad no one caught this one... or at least said nothing: 




> ...there is also the strong smell of spilled liquor, dampness and rot coming from the dark portal into The Squat's Behind.


 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Morovir

Oh dear oh dear oh dear...

Firstly, my apologies for my absence for the past few days. I accept that everything that has gone wrong is my fault entirely for not stepping in before things got out of control.

Bananaphone and Erulasto, I fear I may have been misunderstood when I said 'waving his 'retinue' back'. I meant that he was waving them away i.e. keep a distance, let me conduct my dealings with the man who seems suspicious of the Credit Guild, _do not_ sit down next to me and start asking questions.

The intent was to show that the Xerros was not representing the Credit Guild, and that the others were simply there as protection, which is somewhat hindered by two of them sitting down and asking questions.

Of course, owing to my absence, I said none of that at a time when it would have helped, and I accept that it is entirely my fault for being absent.

----------


## Bennosuke

Honestly, I'm glad they posted to keep things going, and because I don't usually want the other players to feel like they should not or cannot be involved in a scene in a meaningful way. 

Regardless, I don't think you have to worry about Harl Kandor being too discerning on this subject  :Small Wink: . As long as the acolytes don't do anything too stupid to break their cover, most underhivers are likely going to be too uneducated to recognize that there's something off.

----------


## Erulasto

> Oh dear oh dear oh dear...
> 
> Firstly, my apologies for my absence for the past few days. I accept that everything that has gone wrong is my fault entirely for not stepping in before things got out of control.
> 
> Bananaphone and Erulasto, I fear I may have been misunderstood when I said 'waving his 'retinue' back'. I meant that he was waving them away i.e. keep a distance, let me conduct my dealings with the man who seems suspicious of the Credit Guild, _do not_ sit down next to me and start asking questions.
> 
> The intent was to show that the Xerros was not representing the Credit Guild, and that the others were simply there as protection, which is somewhat hindered by two of them sitting down and asking questions.
> 
> Of course, owing to my absence, I said none of that at a time when it would have helped, and I accept that it is entirely my fault for being absent.


I did sort of misunderstand, but I've attributed that to my own breezy attention span at the moment.  :Small Wink:  Sorry!

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to give people till this afternoon, otherwise will move things forward.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros has nothing more to say.

----------


## Bennosuke

Good. Working on the IC post now.

----------


## Morovir

(1d100)[*33*] TN 29 (Int 49 - 20)

----------


## BananaPhone

Low Gothic Speak Good: (1d100)[*8*]



Well, wha'dya know, Marcella understands them. TN was 13 (Int 33 - 20).


oO(Hey, that sounds like our dialect up on Sevastapol! Maybe the languages over-lap due to proximity and manufacturing? Haven't heard that for a long time!)

----------


## BananaPhone

It appears that Marcella will be the only one "armed" during this meeting. 

Once it again, it seems, the lives of the group are entrusted to the capable hands of the Psyker.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Low Gothic Speak Good: [roll0]
> 
> 
> 
> Well, wha'dya know, Marcella understands them. TN was 13 (Int 33 - 20).
> 
> 
> oO(Hey, that sounds like our dialect up on Sevastapol! Maybe the languages over-lap due to proximity and manufacturing? Haven't heard that for a long time!)


Another impressive roll. You're getting lucky (and yes I can see you are actually rolling and not cheating)! So I'm going to rule that for the rest of this scene Marcella will be able to understand the underhive dialect here. 

*Spoiler: What Marcella hears*
Show

 Georgy turns to Leetus and in thick Hive-Cant says, "*The boss told me he wants to know the name of the Noble whose bank rolling the Sabay. Listen closely to these guilders, maybe they'll mention the name of the house.*"

----------


## dojango

Instead of coming up with some precise figures, maybe someone can do an INT test to see if we can come up with some plausible sounding figures, or if we end up sounding like Dr. Evil, rather than getting bogged down with specifics.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd argue a deception roll is likely the way to go, since this is really about coming up with a plausible lie that will both seem reasonable, while still bait the Boss. Otherwise, maybe an Evaluate roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting today. Sorry for being slack!

----------


## Bennosuke

Sure you don't want to do anything a little more psykery???  :Small Wink:

----------


## BananaPhone

*Thinks*

*Sense Presence:* (1d10+5)[*11*]

----------


## Bennosuke

@Banana: See the IC thread.

----------


## Bennosuke

FYI, Erulasto is MIA at the moment due to family health issues. I will be controlling his character till he is back. 

Are people still around and involved? It seems like things are slowing down. Please let me know what I can do to help keep things running. 

If people still want to play, and no one has posted by this afternoon, I will use Severine to keep things going, but I want to give the actual players a chance to play the game.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah, still here  :Small Smile: .

----------


## Bennosuke

I figured  :Small Wink:

----------


## Morovir

Still here - was just waiting on Erulasto to do something beancountery.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm genuinely looking forward to getting a higher Psi rating. Telepathy and Telekinesis, with good psi ratings, look boss.

----------


## Bennosuke

Today is a little bananas of a day. I'm going to give players until tomorrow morning to reply, and otherwise will move things on to when Harl Kandor comes to collect the acolytes UNLESS, players will want to do anything else in this scene, or in the interim before they meet him.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sense Presence is worth every experience point.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol. 

Erulasto is still dealing with family issues (and will hopefully come back  :Small Frown: ), but I'm going to hold off for Morovir till this afternoon before moving things forward. 

Just as a heads up for everyone. I am moving from NYC to St. Louis this week. I will be spending pretty much all of Wednesday finishing the packing/deconstruction of my apartment and will be driving Thursday and Friday. I may be able to post these days if I have the time and brainpower, but I also may be MIA for these three days. Just so everyone is aware ahead of time.

----------


## BananaPhone

No worries Ben. Stay safe and happy moving!

----------


## Morovir

Writing my post now. Apologies for the delay!

----------


## Bennosuke

> No worries Ben. Stay safe and happy moving!


Thank you very much, it's much appreciated. I'm totally not stressed about the entire thing or anything... no, totally cool  :Small Eek:  :Small Tongue: 




> Writing my post now. Apologies for the delay!


Absolutely nothing to apologize for. Just wanted to be clear as to why I had not posted IC yet. 

IC post coming now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so it's gonna be a busy couple of weeks, but I think I'm ready to get back to posting. I am using my phone as a hot spot atm, because the self-installation kit for our wifi didn't work, but hopefully that will be rectified soon. Thank you everyone for your patience.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Marcella:*

*Chameleon:* (1D10+5)[*9*], sustained. 

*Distort Vision:* (1D10+5)[*7*], not sustained, lasts until start of next turn. Damn, first Psyker test she's failed. 


Marcella activates Chameleon. She's got +30 to Concealment tests, and enemies are at -20 BS to shoot her.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Marcella:*

*Concealment:* (1d100)[*93*] vs TN 64


*Sigh*

----------


## Bennosuke

At least you didn't roll a 9 on one of those activation rolls  :Small Wink: 

EDIT:

*Initiative Order*
Severine 12
Arl 11
Gangers 10
Xerros 7
Harl Kandor 6


Marcella
Luis

----------


## Bennosuke

I forgot to add, assume 10M distance. 

As Severine has a relatively high initiative, I will roll for her. Takes one extra aim for +20, then adding short range for +10 to her base 35 for target of 65 (1d100)[*18*](18) damage is (1d10)[*5*](5) +3, targeting the ganger with the rifle.

----------


## dojango

Other than the fact that we all suck at social stuff, why wouldn't we try diplomacy?  We have an agreement with their boss, so it wouldn't make sense that he would try to have us killed until after he gets the money.  I mean, diplomacy might fail for a number of reasons, but we wouldn't assume, in character, that these Tora guys are automatcially hostile.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think the only concern would be that it might be hard to justify what the credit guilders are doing exploring this wasteland, but as I said, there was no reason you couldn't. It seemed like the party was getting ready for combat, so I made a few rolls to avoid dragging everything down, as combat can slow things down in PBP.

EDIT: I'll hold on resolving anything or rolling for the gangers till Banana and Dojango have replied IC, in case someone wants to try diplomacy before fighting starts, and to see how the initiative order finally shakes up.

@Morovir: Please roll for Righteous Fury for that second attack where you rolled a ten. In case you don't have it memorized, the rules can be found on pg 195.

----------


## Bennosuke

And of course, I never rolled Initiative for Harl Kandor (1d10)[*2*](2)

----------


## BananaPhone

*Initiative:* (1d10+3)[*13*]
*Las-pistol Attack:* (1d100)[*53*] vs TG 68

----------


## BananaPhone

*Damage:* (1D10+2)[*9*]

----------


## Morovir

Righteous Fury: (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## Morovir

Righteous Fury (again!): (1d10)[*9*]

So close...

----------


## Bennosuke

You have to have a repeat successful BS test as well (just for the first damage roll). Please reroll that as well.

----------


## Morovir

My error - I misread the rules.

(1d100)[*67*]

I assume it uses the same modifiers as the original BS test?

----------


## Bennosuke

The rules don't really clarify this, so I'll say, yes, you can use the modifiers for the first attack roll, allowing Xerros to do what looks like crazy damage. 

*Initiative Order*
Marcella 13
Severine 12
Arl 11
Gangers 10
Xerros 7
Harl Kandor 6

At this point we are waiting on *Dojango*. I will give him till this afternoon to make a move, otherwise I will roll for Luis for Initiative and we will get this thing rolling.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, just going to move things along then for Dojango/Luis. 

Rolling initiative (1d10)[*1*]

And an attack with the bow (1d100)[*45*]  and damage (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order
Marcella 13
Severine 12
Arl 11
Gangers 10
Xerros 7
Harl Kandor 6
Luis 4

These are going to be untrained dodge rolls 
Marcella's hit (1d100)[*94*]
Severine's hit (1d100)[*55*]
Arl's hit (1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Ganger's turns to fire  
pistol 1 (1d100)[*72*] and damage  (1d10)[*2*] +3
pistol 2 (1d100)[*95*] and damage (1d10)[*7*] +3
hunting rifle  (1d100)[*10*] and damage (1d10)[*9*] +3

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine's dodge (1d100)[*66*] TN 17

Dodge for Xerros' shot (1d100)[*44*]

Harl Kandor gets to shoot (1d100)[*94*] vs. TN 69 and damage just in case (1d10)[*10*] +2

A dodge in case he hits (1d100)[*11*]

A dodge against Luis' hit (1d100)[*76*]

----------


## Morovir

Damage: (1d10+2)[*9*]

----------


## dojango

Sorry, was out of town this weekend.  Looks like we're taking these guys down.  So it goes in the underhive.  This turn, Aim + attack (1d100)[*41*], dmg (1d10)[*4*].

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. Glad you got to spend some time with family. Real life is always more important.

So Marcella, Arl and Severine all get to act before the ganger. I will resolve their rolls first, in case they finish him before he gets to act. 

I'll roll for Severine now who is going to stand and shoot TN 45 (1d100)[*52*] and damage (1d10)[*1*] +3

Arl hit, so I'll roll the dodge attempt against him, and in case severine hits against her (I won't roll against Marcella) 
Against Arl (1d100)[*80*]
Against Severine (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Morovir

Does anyone have objections to killing them to remove witnesses?

----------


## BananaPhone

Give it a few thousand experience and Marcella would want to Mind Probe them. 

But she can't do that now. 

So nah.

----------


## dojango

The underhive is a dangerous place

----------


## Bennosuke

Anyone else want to make some investigation rolls??? :Small Eek:

----------


## BananaPhone

Omg I'm so sorry I haven't posted recently.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's okay. Figured you were busy. Hope all is well, and glad to "have you back".

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah, thanks  :Small Tongue: . I'm around, but I usually don't post immediately unless Marc is necessary. In this case she's as useful as a chocolate fireguard.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well she just rolled a success  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

Well...

Broken clock and all that  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Morovir

Realised I forgot to actually put a roll in my post:

Perception: (1d100)[*36*] TN 34

----------


## Bennosuke

And I'm sorry I missed you saying Xerros was going to investigate the pile. Will add a double post update to the IC thread.

EDIT: I hope you are okay with me failing Xerros forward, given his roll was so close.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Banana: Just to clarify, Marcella's psychic senses did not originally identify the "watcher". Your Perc roll drew Marcella's attention to something above. Because the power stays active for the scene, it was then that her senses confirmed there was someone there... in other words, they weren't there when she activated the power, but probably showed up during the battle, and now that she is searching around, she became aware of them... hope that makes sense.

----------


## BananaPhone

Are they still there?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes. They are still there

----------


## BananaPhone

I have edited.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcell will throw out another Perception roll now that places to look have been narrowed down. Hopefully her psyker power reading gives her a bonus, eh Ben? Eh?  :Small Wink: 

Perception: (1d100)[*50*] vs 38



Someone please pass an Awareness check, for the love of the Emperor lol.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey guys, apologies about the delay. I've been snagged up the last few days with both work related business and some mild personal stressors (nothing too too serious fortunately). Anyways, my post rate should be much better starting today. Thank you for your patience!!! 

Anyways... IC post coming now

----------


## Bennosuke

Noticing things are slowing down a bit again. Anything I can do to keep things moving???

----------


## BananaPhone

Just need to move things forward, I guess? 

Amusingly enough, a pack of rat-boys posed more of a threat to us than 3 armed gangers. But that's just me.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm fine with that. I'll give it one day for any player to reply or try to do anything else (unless I hear from everyone saying to move on), otherwise, I'll move things on tomorrow.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's too bad Marcella doesn't have the ability to lay a hand on the hand and find out more about the owner.  :Small Tongue: 

Should I just move things along???

----------


## BananaPhone

Well we do have experience incoming and I could buy a new power or two... :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Btw, Mr GM, how were you handling experience?

----------


## Bennosuke

This introductory story is designed as a "one shot" so to speak, whereby I expect the players to get through it pretty quickly. I'd say depending on how things go the players are over 1/3 of the way through the story. So my plan was to give XP at the resolution of the story. And assuming players were interested in continuing to play, this game was going to set up further plot points for a more long term plot line as well as ideally introduce enough NPCs and side quests to allow the game to open up and become slightly more sandboxy. 

Hope that suffices.  :Small Amused:

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella is activating her favourite power:

*Sense Presence:* (1d10+5)[*6*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Huh. That's actually a failure. 


She'll try again next round: 

*Sense Presence:* (1d10+5)[*11*]

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm so sorry for the delay in reply everyone! Thank you for the patience. Working on an IC post now.

@Banana: At least you didn't roll a 9!

----------


## dojango

Gasp!  The bank is in on it!

----------


## BananaPhone

What a twist!

----------


## Morovir

Now we just need to find the other Credit Guilder team, find out what they know and kill them.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm going to hold off for a second and let Dojango and the others react/interact. This might be fun  :Small Cool:

----------


## Morovir

@Dojango, sorry for beating up your character. It was necessary.

----------


## dojango

Well, that went as well as could be expected. Let's retreat and start spying on these guys. Maybe we can ambush one of their search parties and beat some leads out of them.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not to let anything get delayed too much longer. But I will give till tomorrow morning for people to speak up in protest of this plan... it seems like only a couple of players have weighed in, though it sounds like everyone is likely in agreement.

----------


## dojango

Yeah we uh, might not have handled that well. But as I say now we can ditch our credit guilder disguises and start skulking around.

----------


## BananaPhone

Well this guy suspects we're frauds, but not the other gangs.

----------


## dojango

Well, more importantly, we're not the other credit guilders who are apparently trying to cut a deal with some other shmuck.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gonna wait for some other people to reply before posting, but ya, nice awareness roll!

----------


## BananaPhone

Good ol' human radar Marcella.

----------


## Morovir

(1d100)[*75*] TN 14

----------


## BananaPhone

Charm: (1d100)[*6*] vs TN 21.

----------


## BananaPhone

Seriously. Marcella isn't the biggest talker or the most intimdating person or top DPS. But she one-woman ended the only combat situation and has been a complete human radar this whole time. And now she sweet-talks the essential NPC.

Ya'll better start appreciating her  :Small Tongue: . Though she is quiet and lurks in the background like most Psykers do, she has a) not blown anyone up with her brain and b) been nothing but essential for the groups progression. She is the unsung hero of this group  :Small Tongue: .




While listening to this.

(I've made this post in gentle jest and under the influence of vodka)

----------


## Morovir

Fine. Xerros will spare her when he converts the rest of the group into servitors for how poorly this mission has gone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Don't pat yourself on the back too hard Banana, your arm might get stuck!!!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## dojango

> Fine. Xerros will spare her when he converts the rest of the group into servitors for how poorly this mission has gone.


Aww, she made friends with the mutant.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah, yeah a bit of trash-talk boasting  :Small Big Grin: .

I won't deny I had a bit to drink with friends before making such a...humble assertion  :Small Wink: .

----------


## Bennosuke

So, I know I dropped the ball on this, but what do players think about a Fear roll at no modifier here, for seeing a mutant in the dark? I don't think it would absolutely require it, but I could see it being appropriate.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella has been face to face with the God Emperor of Mankind, so I can't see her caring. 

But if you desire it, I will roll it.

----------


## Morovir

So far, I'm in the camp of 'don't attack the mutant immediately'. What does everyone else think?

----------


## Bennosuke

OK, we can skip the fear roll then. Will let everyone decide how to move forward.

----------


## BananaPhone

I thought we were looking for more leads on the location of the alien weapons?

Not mocking or anything, genuine question. Links between half-face and the prior credit guilder group that "went missing".

----------


## Bennosuke

Not sure who that was pointed at, but you are correct, that is essentially what the acolytes are doing. They are in this scenario because they got lost on their way back after botching their navigation rolls.  :Small Eek:

----------


## dojango

Yeah, I mean, I'm not going to tell the horrible mutant that we're agents of the inquisition looking for forbidden xenotech, that seems like poor operational security.

----------


## dojango

Tempted to shoot him in the back for being a horrible mutant, but, eh, that's not really our job at the moment so we can let his horrible crimes slide.

----------


## Bennosuke

It wouldn't really be off brand, you guys are inquisitorial agents.

----------


## Morovir

Also, we have no guarantee that a single shot would kill him.

----------


## BananaPhone

And a friend down here might come in useful  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Fair. It looks like the group is going to discuss IC so I will hold off on posting.

----------


## dojango

So yeah, that's what I want to do, leave and go talk to the guards at the elevator entrance for more info about the prior group.  Maybe our tech man can do tech stuff to the security systems and get, I dunno, surveillance records or admission records about them as well.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm all for it.

----------


## Morovir

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry everyone. Work got to be a political hell the last couple of days. For what it's worth, things are coming together. IC post coming now.

----------


## BananaPhone

All good mate, RL comes first.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the understanding  :Small Smile:

----------


## dojango

Before we should go, we should figure out why these guys have been spying on us, who hired them, and what they know about the last group of credit guilders.

----------


## dojango

OK, then just to clarify.  "Regular Credit Guilders" met with Clan Tora and Clan Sabay.  "Irregular Credit Guilders" met with Clan Sabay, and aren't actually credit guilders.  Url says that he's only seen the regular ones, not the irregular ones.  Only Boss Half-Face has seen them.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies if I've misunderstood or made things worse. The acolytes have heard about how it is normally a different group of guilders. This same, "regular" group of guilders has reportedly been meeting with Boss Half Face regularly, and he was expecting them, rather than you guys. 

Did I miss something, or mislead you guys???  :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:

----------


## dojango

OK, what I thought is that there were three groups.  The "usual" credit guilders who have handled stuff in the past, the "new" who are not credit guilders at all and are working with Clan Sabay and Lord Durchess, and "the us".  But you're saying that the prior group is the only group, and that they've done disappeared.  And that they're also the ones who've set up the deal with Lord Durchess.

----------


## Bennosuke

Other than the disappeared part, yes. The Inquisition arranged for the acolytes to go down instead.

----------


## BananaPhone

I didn't see your OOC in the last post!

As is typical, nothing from Marcella; getting her stuff together and ready to move with the rest of the group.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry about taking sooo long to reply this time.

----------


## Bennosuke

It is I who must apologize! The end of my work week got hectic, and then I was selfish enough to enjoy a weekend trip away with my wife without letting you know I'd be away. Gonna post IC now.

----------


## Bennosuke

I take it no one wants to roll? If I hear nothing by tonight, I'll move things along.

----------


## dojango

Ready to move on, I suppose.  We're headed back topside to look for the other gang of credit guilders and look for that noble contact.

----------


## Morovir

Ready to move on.

----------


## Bennosuke

I posted IC, moving things on  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

Psyniscience: (1d100)[*57*] vs 50 (60 with her psi-focus)

----------


## Bennosuke

I'll give it to you. It takes her a long moment, but Marcella is suddenly aware that this woman is the presence she has sensed following the Acolytes throughout the underhive.

----------


## dojango

None of us are particularly charming...  :Small Frown:

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah, we've established that our group sucks at social skills lol. 

*Charm:* (1d100)[*74*]

Case in point lol.

----------


## dojango

The joke is, "A witch, a tech-priest, a feral, and an assassin walk into a bar.  And the bartender says, "What can I do for the most holy Inquisition?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol, that is actually pretty good.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros saunters in with his smooth, smooth binary and solves the situation.

----------


## Morovir

Do we know at this point who this woman represents?

----------


## BananaPhone

Nope. She's a mysterious arrival.

----------


## Bennosuke

Do you have a guess? I'd say if you as a player can put it together, your character would.

----------


## dojango

I mean, the big I is the logical guess, but could be a rogue trader or just some agent for a big noble house.

----------


## Bennosuke

See the IC thread  :Small Tongue: 

Sorry for the delay in reply.

----------


## BananaPhone

I should apologise too. I've ben pulling in a couple of weeks of 12.5 hour days at the lab, so my posting rate has been trash.

----------


## Bennosuke

No apologies necessary. Real life takes priority first. Please let me know if you need some time away from the forum.

----------


## dojango

OK, I say we take her in for 'questioning'.  And hey, free cloaking device.

----------


## BananaPhone

My posting rate should return to normal now.

----------


## Bennosuke

> OK, I say we take her in for 'questioning'.  And hey, free cloaking device.


 :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:  

This should get interesting.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yikes, forgot to roll:

Charm: (1d100)[*8*] vs 41

----------


## Morovir

Very nice.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies everyone for my delay in reply. The last few days were very rough at work, compounded by the pup having a stomach thing that meant I wasn't getting any sleep. IC post coming now.

----------


## BananaPhone

All good, RL comes first.

----------


## BananaPhone

When will get some some exp, btw? I want to upgrade my Psy Rating and buy some spiffy powers  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

I suppose it depends on what the group does next... but I assume we can call it a "game session" pretty soon.

----------


## Bennosuke

Everyone just very busy like I am, or are we waiting on something?

----------


## Morovir

Sorry - just extremely busy - I will try and get a post up by sometime tomorrow.

----------


## Bennosuke

Absolutely nothing to apologize for. If you can't tell by my post rate, I've been slammed recently too. Just want to make sure that there isn't a problem with the game or anything. 

IC post coming now.

----------


## BananaPhone

Still here, just IRL activity is slowing me down a bit.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's definitely that time of year! I hope everyone is having a safe but enjoyable holiday season at the very least.

----------


## Bennosuke

Checking in again to make sure i have not lost everyone  :Small Tongue:  No rush if people are just busy. I definitely am on my end.

----------


## dojango

Still here.  So, I don't really want to take this ganger to our super secret lair, so we should like get her a room in a cheap hotel so we can find out what info she wants to give us.

----------


## BananaPhone

We'll treat her like most of my Saturday ningt dates - take her to a cheap hotel, get what we need, take her number and promise to call.

----------


## Bennosuke

So, should I move things on to surface level then, or do you want to talk with the Ryder a little longer?

----------


## dojango

> We'll treat her like most of my Saturday ningt dates - take her to a cheap hotel, get what we need, take her number and promise to call.


sounds good, you should probably get a cheap 6 pack of champ-ale and a funnel.

----------


## BananaPhone

> sounds good, you should probably get a cheap 6 pack of champ-ale and a funnel.



Haha something like that  :Small Tongue: .

OOC to the GM - Marcella will just follow the group.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good. However, going back to my previous post:




> So, should I move things on to surface level then, or do you want to talk with the Ryder a little longer?

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm striking this one down to my head being in Cyberpunk 2077 and RL for the past week, but weren't we going somewhere to talk with her and exchange info?

----------


## Bennosuke

There was talk about heading to a tavern in the midhive, but that isn't necessary, as that suggestion was based around thinking she wouldn't re-appear in the train car. Further conversation could happen in the train car... or in your "motel".

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm sure everyone is busy with the holidays, but for what it is worth, I'm just going to be home with my wife, so my post rate should be pretty good through Sunday. That said, it looks like I'm still waiting for the PC's to finish discussing.

----------


## BananaPhone

Merry Christmas guys and happy holidays!

----------


## Bennosuke

Happy Holidays, and happy almost New Year! I hope everyone is doing well!

----------


## BananaPhone

Happy New year and Chrissie guys!

----------


## dojango

Alright, can we put her up in the tech-priest enclave for a bit and get some plot exposition out of her?  Maybe Xerros can ask them not to turn her into a servitor without our permission.

----------


## Bennosuke

If we don't hear from Morovir in the next day or so, I will move things on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay all, sorry for the delay. No word from Morovir, and my last couple of days have been insane. 

So here's the plan. I am going to move things forward, and we will be starting a new "scene". This will mean all characters will get to refill their Fate Point Pool and will get a chance to spend the 400xp I am handing out to each player. 

Along with this I will start be posting shortly the next scene in the IC thread. I will be time warping us forward just a bit to spare some minor headaches. I am going to put Severine (Erulasto's character) on ice as she heals her head wound incurred during the last firefight. I may have to come up with something clever for Xerros if I don't hear from Morovir soon, though hopefully he is alright and will be back soon. 

Please feel free to ask any questions.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ooo 400 exp.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sarcasm? I'll be more generous at the end of this story arc

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah no, grateful  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Morovir

Hey, sorry for the absence, I'm back now. I'll have my XP expenditure and IC post up sometime tomorrow. Apologies for the delay!

----------


## BananaPhone

Second my apologies, I've been distracted as of late. I'll be posting in a couple of days.

----------


## dojango

updated my character sheet.  Got 'Inquiry' so now I can ask people questions.

----------


## Morovir

Updated my character sheet and posted in the IC thread.

----------


## BananaPhone

I have spent Marcs 400 exp. She now has Psy Rating 2 and 2 more minor psychic powers, Flash Bang and Spasm.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry all for the delay in reply. I've updated your character boxes. I'm going to PM Wyn to see where they are at in regards to spending XP. Will let the PC conversation continue before posting IC.

----------


## Bennosuke

> @Bennosuke
> 
> I completely forgot about the hand - since there hasn't been an update yet, can I retroactively say that Xerros gave Magos Petrovskii the hand when he mentioned the bolt pistol, and asked him to see if he could glean anything from it?


That's totally fine. Thanks for asking but it sounds good. 

*@All: Still discussing IC or should I move things on?*

----------


## dojango

always be moving on, we can always go back later if we need to.

----------


## Morovir

I'm good to move things on.

----------


## Bennosuke

No one's waiting on me, right?

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey everyone, thank you for your patience with me, and my apologies on the delay. This week kicked my ass. IC post coming now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Shall we move on then?

----------


## BananaPhone

Looks like we can  :Small Wink: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Anything anyone wants to do before the pack takes the rail car back down to the underhive?

----------


## Morovir

Xerros has nothing more to say - I'm fine to move on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, just going to move things on then. IC post coming now.

----------


## dojango

survival (1d100)[*21*] v. 25
awareness (1d100)[*83*] v. 29

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Sola 13
Luis 12
Xerros 12
Arl 12
Marcella 7
Ryders 4



Sola (1d10)[*9*] +4
Ryders (1d10)[*1*] +3


@All: Feel free to describe your first action when you roll initiative, since it's likely everyone will be faster than the Ryders.

----------


## BananaPhone

Initiative, ho...

(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## BananaPhone

So I was going to cast Flash Bang. 

But it's "range 20 meters" should actually read "radius 20 meters", because that's what it is. If she used it, she'd stun the enemy rodents *and* the rest of the group.

----------


## BananaPhone

Bah!

Psychic Roll: (2d10)[*2*][*10*](12) + 6 - 18

Marcella now has Fear Rating 3.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola's attack Base 35 + 10 for proximity, -10 for size. (1d100)[*11*](11) and damage (1d10)[*7*](7) +3

Then a bevy of dodge rolls at 31 (1d100)[*82*](82)
(1d100)[*78*](78)
(1d100)[*20*](20)
(1d100)[*9*](9)
(1d100)[*32*](32)
(1d100)[*46*](46)

----------


## BananaPhone

A Fellowship test, lord help me. 

Marcella is using *Inspiring Aura* for the test:

"You seem to glow with an inner light and all those around you are filled with confidence. While this power is active, all allies that can see you gain a +20 bonus to Tests made to resist Fear and Pinning. They may also feel compelled to say nice things about you. Which is nice."


I'm hoping it helps  :Small Tongue: .

*Inspiring Aura:* [rollv]2d10[/rollv]

----------


## BananaPhone

*Ahem*

I said, _Inspiring Aura_:

*Inspiring Aura:* (2d10)[*7*][*3*](10)

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh yeah and Fellowship:

*Fellowship:* (1d100)[*50*] vs TN 21.

Anyone else with a higher Fel (which seems assured), feel free to pitch in.

----------


## Bennosuke

Inspiring Aura is active and helping to lower Sola's guard, but Marcella has failed her Fel roll. The ganger is not ready to do anything antagonistic, but is confused and doesn't know what to do, or who to believe.

----------


## Bennosuke

Character boxes are updated with spent ammo, but I've noted how Arl has reloaded his revolver. 

I will give players till the end of the day to reply, otherwise I will assume no one is stepping up, and Sola will respond accordingly.

----------


## BananaPhone

It's honestly hilarious that the Fel 21 Psyker is being looked to for social graces lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Apologies about not posting! The IC thread slipped off of my subscriptions page.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. I do recognize posting from the players has been slow, but I also know my post rate has been dragged down of late. I hope you guys/gals are still interested, and I apologize for my part in the delays. I've been tasked with starting a new department at my new hospital (basically right out of training) and the work load and politics and... stress have simply been... well rough. 

IC post coming now.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry about being so slow to reply, I've been very busy IRL.

----------


## Bennosuke

No apologies needed. No worries, it's been a hell of a week for me too. But... combat!!!  :Small Amused: 

Initiative roll for the gangers (1d10)[*4*](4) + 3

----------


## BananaPhone

*Initiative:* (1D10+3)[*11*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Hey Ben, questions:

Can you tell me your interpretation of the Flash Bang power on page 166?

This is it basically: https://extraheresy.fandom.com/wiki/Flash_Bang


I'm a little confused on the range and area of effect. It has a range of 20m. But it says "anyone within range". So it's got a range of 20m and everyone within 20ms of THAT point has to take a test?

Or would Marc be the centre of the Flash Bang and everyone within 20ms have to take a test - so if she used it she'd be flash-banging the group?

----------


## Bennosuke

My interpretation of it is more that latter, that Marcella is at the center, since it does not specify a second range. I feel like she could warn her partners to give them all a +20 on their WP rolls, but I think it would have to be everyone within 20m radius of Marcella.

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order so Far
Marcella 11
Gangers 7
Arl 6


And may as well roll some dodge rolls vs 28
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*9*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*89*]

----------


## dojango

init:  (1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## dojango

I guess I should roll dodge too if needed.  (1d100)[*84*] v. 32

----------


## BananaPhone

As part of Spasm, potential Ballistic Skill checks for their guns going off:




1. (1D100)[*97*] vs TN 38
2. (1D100)[*13*] vs TN 38
3. (1D100)[*61*] vs TN 38
4. (1D100)[*41*] vs TN 38



Also, Marc only has a WP bonus of +5, not +6, apologies about that (still passes all Thresholds and can affect 4 people with Spasm)...in addition to apologies about not separating the individual dice (to check for doubles).

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order so Far
Marcella 11
Gangers 7
Arl 6
Luis 5

*@All*: I PM'ed Morovir, who has been a little MIA of late to see if he/she is still up for playing. I am going to give them until tomorrow, and then will take over the character to avoid dragging things out. Thank you everyone for the patience.

*@Banana*: No worries on the missing the rollv, and we can drop that spasm roll to 23 which doesn't change the overbleed at all. But here's the thing, basic math says Marcella rolled an 18 (24-6). With 2d10, there are only two ways to get such a high number, 9+9, or 8+10. This means there's a fifty percent chance Marcella should be rolling twice on the Psykic Phenomenon chart!!!

I'll give you one of two options. One, you re-roll using the rollv function, or two you roll a single D10 with 1-5 being 9+9, and 6-10 being that Marcella rolled 10+8. I'll let you decide. 

Just in case, I'll roll 4 WP tests vs 25 for the gangers
(1d100)[*98*](98)
(1d100)[*55*](55)
(1d100)[*91*](91)
(1d100)[*42*](42)

----------


## BananaPhone

> *@Banana*: No worries on the missing the rollv, and we can drop that spasm roll to 23 which doesn't change the overbleed at all. But here's the thing, basic math says Marcella rolled an 18 (24-6). With 2d10, there are only two ways to get such a high number, 9+9, or 8+10. This means there's a fifty percent chance Marcella should be rolling twice on the Psykic Phenomenon chart!!!
> 
> I'll give you one of two options. One, you re-roll using the rollv function, or two you roll a single D10 with 1-5 being 9+9, and 6-10 being that Marcella rolled 10+8. I'll let you decide.



The low roll had to equate to the mess up didn't it  :Small Tongue: . Proceeding with that choice, knowing the giantitp roller, would be like sticking my face into a hornets nest. 

So I'll just roll again I suppose:

*Spasm:* (2d10+5)[*1*][*6*](7)

See? That 1 would've been what the giantitp planned to give me for the roll, and I'd now be rolling twice on the Psychic Phenomenon chart  :Small Tongue: . I know the treachery of the giantitp roller all too well.

So 12. Far less impressive than taking out the whole group, but enough to affect 2 goons at least, including their leader.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Banana: Probably the smarter move. 

Okay, no word from Morovir, so I'll start moving for Xerros

Initiative Order so Far
Marcella 11
Xerros 8
Gangers 7
Arl 6
Luis 5


Xerros Initiative (1d10)[*6*] +2
Attack (1d100)[*24*] vs. 35 + 10 for range +20 for stunned (if moving after Marcella) 
Damage (1d10)[*10*] +2
Dodge if needed (1d10)[*9*] vs.15


And I'll roll five attack rolls going Georgy, then Leetus, then the three additional gangers
(1d100)[*70*] vs 28 Damage (1d10)[*7*] +3
(1d100)[*90*] vs 28 Damage (1d10)[*5*] +3
(1d100)[*73*] vs 28 Damage (1d10)[*1*] +2
(1d100)[*13*] vs 28 Damage (1d10)[*2*] +2
(1d100)[*58*] vs 28 Damage (1d10)[*8*] +2

----------


## Bennosuke

Xerros has a chance for righteous fury (1d100)[*74*] vs 35 and damage (1d10)[*3*] (1d10)[*5*] (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## dojango

pre-emptive parry roll (1d100)[*73*] v. 44

----------


## Bennosuke

****, I forgot about sola, didnt I!!!

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the patience with me rolling for Sola Initiative (1d10)[*2*](2) +4

Attack (1d100)[*5*](5) vs 35+10=45  and damage (1d10)[*6*](6) +3

Initiative Order so Far
Marcella 11
Xerros 8
Gangers 7
Arl 6
Sola 6
Luis 5

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Xerros
Attack vs 45 (1d100)[*50*]  and damage (1d10)[*1*] +2
Dodge vs 15 just in case (1d100)[*64*]


Rolling attacks for the 5 gangers
G Attack vs 32 (1d100)[*80*] and damage (1d10)[*2*] +2
L Attack vs 32 (1d100)[*23*] and damage (1d10)[*9*] +2
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*38*] and damage (1d10)[*2*] +2
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*13*] and damage (1d10)[*8*] +2
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*85*] and damage (1d10)[*5*] +2

And five dodge rolls just in case vs 28
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*35*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Spasm'ed to death lol.

----------


## Bennosuke

I love that the dice basically made Leetus shoot Georgy twice while spasming out. Mind you Georgy and Leetus were partly based off of George and Lenny from "Of Mice and Men", so it's pretty ironic that Leetus shot Georgy to death.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Sola (1d100)[*35*] vs 45  and damage (1d10)[*2*] +3

----------


## BananaPhone

> I love that the dice basically made Leetus shoot Georgy twice while spasming out. Mind you Georgy and Leetus were partly based off of George and Lenny from "Of Mice and Men", so it's pretty ironic that Leetus shot Georgy to death.


I didn't notice the deep metaphor  :Small Tongue: .

Marc was just like "hurhur gangr go twitch"

----------


## Bennosuke

Yeah, they weren't supposed to be the direct characters, it was just where the inspiration came from.

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order
Marcella 11
Xerros 8
Gangers 7
Arl 6
Sola 6
Luis 5

Resisting WP tests
WP tests vs 25 (1d100)[*62*]
WP tests vs 25 (1d100)[*74*]
WP tests vs 25 (1d100)[*57*]

Ganger attacks
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*61*]  and damage (1d10)[*2*] +2
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*98*]  and damage (1d10)[*9*] +2
Attack vs 28 (1d100)[*9*]  and damage (1d10)[*10*] +2

WP rolls to run away 
WP tests vs45 (1d100)[*38*]
WP tests vs 45 (1d100)[*46*]
WP tests vs 45 (1d100)[*79*]


Xerros' attack vs 55 (1d100)[*55*]  and damage (1d10)[*2*] +2

----------


## Bennosuke

Again rolling for Sola (1d100)[*7*] vs 45 and damage (1d10)[*8*] +3

----------


## BananaPhone

Is this basically what Marcella does to the last ganger?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol yes. I'm blown away you haven't rolled a 9 yet btw. I feel like it's just bound to happen.

----------


## Bennosuke

WP roll for the ganger (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Ugh, my bad. Xerros' attack vs 55 (1d100)[*8*] and damage (1d10)[*5*] (1d10)[*6*] (1d10)[*4*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Uh oh.

Using a Fate Point to get +10 on the test: (1d100)[*46*] vs TN 50.


Phew!

----------


## Bennosuke

I will be honest that it has been a while since I played Dark Heresy very regularly, but my impression with using a Fate Point in this way was that once you had a success, you could add a degree of success, rather than just adding +10 to your number needed to succeed, or alternatively could be used to reroll a failure. I have no problem with Banana using a Fate Point in this way if the players agree that that's the way it is done... I just don't want to be hung as the GM if it's not...  :Small Eek:

----------


## BananaPhone

Huh. Is that so?

I got the +10 from the Obsidian Portal. (it was easier to look up than using my crap Dark Heresy 1st edition pdf)

However, drawing out my crappy Dark Heresy 1st edition pdf, on page 185 the options are a tad more limited. I think then that the Portal one is from the "newer" Deathwatch.

So...I'll use it to re-roll a failed test then. 

*Prays to the Emperor....:* (1d100)[*12*] vs TN 40.

*Charmed roll (to get Fate Point back):* (1D10)[*7*]



Another happy landing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Cool beans. I have updated Marcella's character box with the spent Fate Point. She succeeds on her fear roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm making Marcella's next post on the assumption that that token of the Inquisitions authority has not been lost?

----------


## Bennosuke

That is reasonable

----------


## dojango

Yeah so let's try and get back on the train to go back to the upper hive, if the guards try and search our bag full of heresy we'll flash our junior inquisitor badge at them.  Once we're back at the upper hive we'll use Xerros's connections to get the tech priests to chuck it into a plasma incinerator while we watch from a safe distance away.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sounds good to me!

----------


## dojango

Well, I picked up Inquiry so I could ask people questions, but I can't intimidate them until level 3.  So here's a base Fel roll to bribe the guard officer.  (1d100)[*18*] v. 39 = 19+20.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm away from book till this afternoon, but aren't inquiry and bribe two different skills? Worst comes to worst I can look it up this afternoon and get back to you. 

I guess regardless half of 39 is still greater than 18 though so it should be a success either way.

----------


## dojango

> I'm away from book till this afternoon, but aren't inquiry and bribe two different skills? Worst comes to worst I can look it up this afternoon and get back to you. 
> 
> I guess regardless half of 39 is still greater than 18 though so it should be a success either way.


Yeah the point is that we all suck at social skills, Inquiry is the only fel-related skill I can use.

----------


## BananaPhone

Psyker's need a Jedi Mind Trick-esque minor psychic power.

----------


## Bennosuke

Good thing you passed the fellowship roll anyways! Waiting on your IC reply for what it is worth Dojango.

----------


## dojango

Survival (100)
Swim +10 (100)
Intimidate (100)
Navigation (surface)(100)
Inquiry +10 (200)

Our orders were to destroy the xenos weapons so I'd like to take them to the Tech-Priests and have them throw the crates in an incinerator while I watch (from a safe distance).

----------


## BananaPhone

Int +5 (100)
Will +5 (250)

Forbidden Lore (Psykers) (100)
Forbidden Lore (Warp) (100)



I'm good with the above plan!

----------


## Bennosuke

My sincere apologies for the delays everyone. The last couple of days have been crazy work wise; 10-12 hours of nonstop running around. I think I am still waiting on Wynward I believe. But in the meantime will approve your expenditures and get a little post up for the interlude with Magos Petrovskii. 

IC post coming.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sooooo... unable to get ahold of Wynward. I'm happy to keep the game going if you both want, but want to know what you want to do if we are down to just two players.

----------


## BananaPhone

We can recruit a couple more players to start the next chapter with?

Next chapter in which our total exp is taken up to 1,500 or so >_>...

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay. With everyone's permission I'll start a recruiting page for two new players this weekend. As you can see, Wyndeward is "not gone", but was on vacation. Yay!

For what it is worth, please let me know in advance if you are gonna be away for a period so that I can accommodate. 

@Wynd: I've updated your character box with spent XP as well.

----------


## Bennosuke

Here is the link to the recruitment thread in case anyone wants to watch, chime in, ect.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Okay. With everyone's permission I'll start a recruiting page for two new players this weekend. As you can see, Wyndeward is "not gone", but was on vacation. Yay!
> 
> For what it is worth, please let me know in advance if you are gonna be away for a period so that I can accommodate. 
> 
> @Wynd: I've updated your character box with spent XP as well.


Thank you very much!

----------


## dojango

Alright if this mecha-jerk won't let us watch the stuff being destroyed I'll just put him on my 'suspects' list and we can deal with it later.

----------


## BananaPhone

Make sure we tell the inquisitor.

----------


## Bennosuke

My lips are sealed.  :Small Cool:  :Small Cool:  :Small Cool:

----------


## dojango

Oh yeah, meant to get some gear, going to pick up a flashlight and some fire-bombs, as you do.

----------


## Bennosuke

Based on the available charts and availability ratings, you do not have to roll to obtain either piece of equipment.

It would be 5 thrones per firebomb, and inexplicably three times as much (15 thrones) for a lamp/flashlight. 

Anyone else wanna pick up some gear???

----------


## BananaPhone

**Presses Pause on Game*
*

Hold my last post. Reserving right to edit it as this is an OOC discussion that'd normally take place around a table.

Actually guys, I'm REALLY thinking that we should NOT just leave the boxes with these guys and assume everything went to plan like a Bond Villain. 

I think we should thank the Tech-Priest for his offer, but explain we want to make sure the boxes are destroyed. 

We then leave, get in contact with the Inquisitor, tell HIM to come and pick them up for destruction, and ensure it that way.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I will hold on replying to anything. As an aside, if you all get the chance, take a look at the recruitment thread and let me know VIA PM if you have any thoughts good or bad about any of the submissions.

----------


## BananaPhone

> **Presses Pause on Game*
> *
> 
> Hold my last post. Reserving right to edit it as this is an OOC discussion that'd normally take place around a table.
> 
> Actually guys, I'm REALLY thinking that we should NOT just leave the boxes with these guys and assume everything went to plan like a Bond Villain. 
> 
> I think we should thank the Tech-Priest for his offer, but explain we want to make sure the boxes are destroyed. 
> 
> We then leave, get in contact with the Inquisitor, tell HIM to come and pick them up for destruction, and ensure it that way.




Sorry for going quiet, but I'm waiting for a response from the guys for this question  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Understood, in the meantime, would appreciate any feedback on the applicants you may have. If you have anything, please PM me.

----------


## BananaPhone

I looked on the second page for the completed chars but I missed have missed them...?

----------


## Bennosuke

Pretty much every player being considered has a completed character sheet. SOme of them are linked and some are part of the post, so you'll have to skim through.

----------


## dojango

> Sorry for going quiet, but I'm waiting for a response from the guys for this question .


Am fine either way; if you can't trust the local Magos, who can you trust?  Besides, if we see them out in the wild again we'll know who's dealing them.

----------


## BananaPhone

We should let them know about the Inquisition anyway.

"Thank you for your assistance, as always. Naturally, we will be filing a report with the Inquisitorium for the sake of records."

etc

----------


## dojango

> We should let them know about the Inquisition anyway.
> 
> "Thank you for your assistance, as always. Naturally, we will be filing a report with the Inquisitorium for the sake of records."
> 
> etc


That sounds like a good solution.

----------


## BananaPhone

Groovy. Marcella said that line loud enough that the tech-priest could hear, so that's it from her for now.

----------


## dojango

Sounds good.  We can go off and meet with the Interrogator so we can turn in our 'report' and he can berate us for our shocking incompetence.  Then I guess we can start trying to track down the weapons dealers through this lord Durchess.

----------


## Bennosuke

I have asked the players to post their character sheets in this thread. IC post coming now.

----------


## LairdMaon

Hello, y'all! So, I crafted up to characters with very different utility for each. 

Mort Mallory is the kind of tough guy who thinks of small arms fire as "hive rain". 

On the other hand, Senna Ting is a sneak thief and saboteur. With exposure to people, he can become a face character. Probably.

*Spoiler: Regulator Mort*
Show


Mort Mallory was born to parents involved in heretical practices, specifically bioforging. He was discarded to the streets even as they were summarily executed for their traitorous acts against the human genome.
Decades later, disgust with the lasting mark of his families crimes within his own body in the form of mutation, he presented himself to the local Arbites precinct for judgement and potential employment. The brutal process of clearing his name left him with the proven innocent branding.
His petition to join the Adeptus Arbites was then accepted and he lead a successful career among their numbers until his file was pulled by an Inquisitor...



*Spoiler: See Nothing*
Show


Alternate character offering, Outlaw Senna Ting.

Imagine being an anathema to the entire environment that you live in. Everyone and everything you know about can be utterly extinguished by something as simple as a bad day. 
This was the first two decades of life for Senna Ting. If one were to scour the manifests of the Loci Veritas Lumen, Senna's name would be missing. In fact, there was not a single record of him anywhere on the ship. Due to some fluke, Senna was a ghost in the system. No sensors acknowledged his presence. Cybernetic eyes passed over him. 
His life of crime came from a pressing need to eat. As ration-dispension units failed to register his requests for food, he had to take darker routes if he wanted to survive. So he got good. Sentries meant little when the optical points malfunctioned. Maglocks could be made to fail at a touch. 
On a few occasions, Senna found himself in harm's way by folks catching him in some act of sneak-theivery. In those times, he found tight spaces and uneven terrain to be his most trustworthy allies. On rarer occasions, Senna had taken on jobs from other less-then-upstanding citizens of the ship to steal or damage various objects from places otherwise inaccessible to anyone. 

Eventually, he find himself unwilling to continue living as he was and he hijacked an escape pod. Timing was crucial as he had to wait until moments before the Loci Veritas Lumen made it's way into the warp. Very suddenly, he was all alone in empty space with a partially functioning rescue beacon. It's odd signal was just enough to attract the attention of a spacecraft under the direct control of a certain Inquisitor...



Just let me know which one y'all prefer and I'll go about making a prettier sheet for that one. As it is, they are both Google Docs, so... yeah.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

Benedictions from the Omnissiah to all! Here's the sheet for 0x880804-Null.

*Spoiler: 0x880804-Null*
Show

*Name:* 0x880804-Null
*Career:* Tech-Priest (Rank: Electro-Priest)
*Home World:* Void Born
*Divination:* The wise man learns from the deaths of others.
*Void Born Origins:* Space Hulk
-_Quirk:_ Will not enter a doorway first. If forced to do so due to being alone, he will wait for a few seconds between when the door opens and when he passes through

*Personality:* -Null is very cautious, perhaps overly so. He tends to take notes onto his data-slate whenever not actively engaged in the task at hand, and when involved will check his notes for relevance to whatever's going on.

*Appearance:* His robes are maybe a bit more beaten up, his augmentations a bit more deformed, but he still looks very much the part of a Tech-Priest, standing just a hair under the height of a crowd with a build that takes most of its bulk from the augments grafted to him.

*History:* There are many fine ships in the Imperium. Might vessels that can cross the vast expanse of the galaxy for a literal milk run, nimble craft that can dart in and out of the Eye of Terror at their leisure, machines that have been functional since before the fracturing of the Imperium. All these vessels and more were ready and willing to serve, maintained by the ranks of the Adeptus Mechanicus. The _Golden Scythe_ was not one of these vessels.

The _Golden Scythe_ may once have been one of those vessels. It may once have held the enemies of mankind at bay as gallantly as any Cadian, or fought with the ferocity of the Emperor's Finest. For at least the last three centuries, it has done none of those things. It has been adrift in the void, tossing and tumbling through the occasional Warp Storm and only barely remaining intact enough to be called a ship and not a scrap heap. The crew had eked out survival where they could, forming and dissolving tribal structures as needed in the metal walls of the ship. The one group that lasted was the holdout of Mechanicus tech-priests, working through the ship with naught but prayer to the Omnissiah to fix whatever was needed to keep them going, to keep the hope alive that someday they would be rid of the accursed _Scythe_.

It was during the time when 0x880804-Null was beginning his apprenticeship that their prayers were answered. The vessel that approached carried a contingent of skitarii, ready to begin the process of purging the vessel of any taint before the Tech-Priests on board the next ship would be able to start their most holy salvage and repair. The crew had fallen back onto instinct, assuming any motion not from them was hostile, and it was the timely (and lucky) intervention of 0x880804-Null that prevented the entire ship from being slagged, current occupants included. He hadn't done anything particularly brave, nor had he won the warring sides over with a commendable speech. He'd simply wandered between the two and ruined a mutual ambush from occurring, speaking with the Magos through the skitarii and explaining that they had been working for what survival they could. The Magos demanded to speak with someone of a higher standing, and thus 0x880804-Null was made the impromptu ambassador between the surviving tech-priesthood and the Magos. Negotiations took days, extended by the survivor's insistence that they not meet face-to-face until they were absolutely certain that they were not being deceived. Eventually though, the operation shifted from a mere cleanse to a rescue, skitarii working to bring survivors to the ship, where those found wanting would be assigned to servitor creation and those pure would be brought to the nearest planet and handed over to the Inquisition for processing. 

0x880804-Null was among those found pure and clean, and sent to Helius with a small group of Mechanicus that had cleared through at approximately the same time. Once there, the offices of the Inquisition began their own searches for the taint of heresy. After all, a space hulk with survivors aboard that claimed to still worship the Emperor and Omnissiah was simply too convenient to take at face value. Their numbers whittled down a bit more, but 0x880804-Null passed through, and was informed of a small retinue that could make use of his abilities, being asked to join them as a favor to the Inquisition. As 0x880804-Null began to voice his devotion to the Mechanicus and the need to return to a proper temple, the same Magos that had negotiated through him informed him that the priesthood was assigning him here as well. Thus, with some cleaned robes and a fresh coat of wax, 0x880804-Null made his way to the middle layer of Hive Hapheastein. 


*WS* 20 + 8 = 28
*BS* 20 + 11 = 31
*S* 15 + 8 = 23
*T* 20 + 10 = 30
*Agl* 20 + 9 = 29
*Int* 20 + 18 + 3 + 5 = 46
*Per* 20 + 17 = 37
*Wil* 25 + 16 = 41
*Fel* 20 + 8 = 28

*Wounds:* 11/11
*FP:* 2/2
*Insanity:* 0
*Wealth:* 151 Thrones

*Skills:*
Common Lore (Tech) +10
Literacy
Logic +10
*Navigation (Stellar)
*Pilot (Spacecraft)
Secret Tongue (Tech) +10
Security
Speak Language (Low Gothic, Ship Dialect)
Tech Use +10
Trace (Copyist)

*No ranking, counts as basic

*Talents:*
Technical Knock
Binary Chatter
Lumen Charge
Lumen Shock
Mechadendrite Use (Utility)
Light Sleeper

*Traits:*
Charmed
Ill-Omened (-5 Fellowship against non-voidborn)
Void Accustomed
Shipwise (Treat Navigation (Stellar) and Pilot (Spacecraft) as Basic Skills.)
Mechanicus Implants

*Implants:*
Electro-Graft*
Electoo Inductors*
Respirator Unit*
Cyber-Mantle*
Potentia Coil*
Cranial Circuitry*

*Mechanicus, counts as part of the body

*Gear:*
Metal Staff
Las pistol (1 charge pack)
Las carbine (1 charge pack)
Knife
Flak Vest
Glow Lamp
Data-Slate
Mechanicus Robes and Vestments (Good Quality Clothing)
2 spare parts
Vial of Sacred Machine Oil

*Advances:*
Technographer
-Technical Knock (100)
-Binary Chatter (100)
-Intelligence Simple Advance (100)
-Logic (100)
-Common Lore (Tech) (100)

Mech-Wright
-Luminen Charge (100)
-Luminen Shock (200)
-Common Lore (Tech) +10 (100)
-Security (100)

Electro-Priest
-Tech Use +10 (100)
-Logic +10 (100)
-Secret Tongue (Tech) +10 (100)
-Light Sleeper (100)

----------


## rax

*"Hound", Verispex Adept*


*Home World:* Schola Progenium (Blighted Schola)
*Career Path:* Adept
*Rank:* 5 (Scholar)

*Characteristics*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*Per*
*WP*
*Fel*

35
44
30
40
41
55
40
41
30


*Movement:* 4/8/12/24
*Wounds:* 11/11
*FP:* 0/2

*Corruption:* 10
*Insanity:* 6


*Untrained Basic Skills:* Forbidden Lore (Cults, Daemonology, Heresy, Psykers, Warp) (Int)

*Skills:* Awareness +20 (Per), Chem-Use (Int), Common Lore (Imperium, Tech) (Int), Deceive (Fel), Inquiry +10 (Fel), Literacy (Int), Medicae +10 (Int), Search (Per), Speak Language (High Gothic, Low Gothic) (Int), Tech Use (Int), Trade (Copyist) (Int)

*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

Basic Weapon Training (Las), Melee Weapon Training (Primitive), Pistol Training (Las, SP)

_Foresight:_ Spend 10 minutes contemplating a problem to gain +10 bonus to next relevant Int test.

_Jaded:_ Never gain Insanity Points from sight of mundane horror, including blood, death or violence. 

_Light Sleeper:_ Always counts as awake for purposes of making Awareness tests, being Surprised or getting up in a hurry. 

_Master Chirurgeon:_ +10 bonus to Medicae tests. Heal 2 Wounds instead of 1 when treating Heavily or Critically Wounded patient. If patient is in danger of losing a limb from a critical hit, he gains a +20 bonus to the Toughness test to prevent limb loss.

_Resistance (Psychic Powers):_ +10 bonus to resist psychic powers.

_Seen This Before:_ May make an Int test in place of any skill test with the Investigation skill descriptor. This includes all Lore skills as well as Chem-Use, Evaluate, Inquiry, Interrogation, and Logic. 

_Sprint:_ When taking Full Move action, may add a number of metres equal to Ag bonus. When taking Run action, may double Movement for one round. Gain one level of Fatigue if talent is used two rounds in a row.

_Strong Minded:_ Re-roll failed WP tests to resist psychic powers that affect the mind. No effect on powers that have a physical effect, e.g. Telekinesis.

_Talented (Medicae):_ +10 bonus to Medicae tests.

_Total Recall:_ Automatically remembers any trivial fact or piece of information he might feasibly have picked up in the past. GM can require an Int test to remember more detailed or obscure facts, e.g. the precise layout of a crime scene or a page he read in an ancient grimoire five years ago.

*Traits:* Conditioned Mind, Skill at Arms, Tempered Will, Tutored in the Profane, Institutionalisation

*Armour:* Flak vest (Body 3) and bracers (Arms 1; Primitive)

*Weapons:* Stub revolver (30m; S//; 1d10+3 I; Pen 0 or 3; Clip 6; Rld 2 Full; Reliable), punch dagger (1d5+1+SB R; Pen 2; Primitive)

*Gear:* 36 bullets and 12 man-stopper bullets for stub revolver, bodyglove and Administratum robes (Common Quality Clothing), medikit (Medicae +20, includes 6 doses Stimm), auto-quill (Trade (Copyist) +10), chrono, data-slate, Guilder Jen's data-slate, backpack, 28 Thrones, purple crystal worth 15 Thrones

*Monthly Income:* 120 Thrones (Learned Class)

*Special Rules*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Conditioned Mind:* Begins play with +5 Intelligence and the Resistance (Psychic Powers), Strong Minded, and Foresight talents. Gains 1d10 Insanity Points.

*Institutionalisation:* Indoctrinated to believe that the Inquisition is infallible. Immune to attempts to Charm, Command, Deceive, or Intimidate him to act against his Inquisitorial masters. If he wishes to act against his own cell or the Inquisition, he must succeed on a Hard (30) Willpower test.

*Skill at Arms:* Begin play with Basic Weapon Training (Las or SP), Melee Weapon Training (Primitive), and Pistol Training (Las or SP).

*Tempered Will:* Only takes a 20 penalty when attempting a Very Hard (30) Willpower test.

*Tutored in the Profane:* Gains Forbidden Lore (Cults, Daemonology, Heresy, Psykers, and Warp) skills as Basic skills. Begins play with 1d5+5 Corruption Points.

*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show

Hound doesn't remember having any other name, though he does remember a time before being taken into the warm embrace of the Holy Inquisition. He remembers a distant, war-torn world and an endless fight against unrelenting xenos. He remembers having had a family, and he remembers being taken into the shelters when the air raid sirens sounded. 

When they dug him out of the collapsed shelter, he remembers being told that he was the only survivor. His sister and baby brother were dead, crushed beneath the rockrete rubble, and his parents had died heroes' deaths battling the invaders. He remembers feeling utterly bereft and alone. He was ten. 

The death of his parents opened new doors for the boy. He was selected for schooling in the Schola Progenium and for the next three years he was constantly drilled and tutored in skill at arms and esoteric knowledge. In special sessions his mind was picked apart and reconstructed to enhance his mental capabilities and strengthen his resistance psychic attack.  

It wasn't until the Inquisition raided the place that the boy learned that he had never attended the Schola Progenium. Instead, he was one of many promising young children who had been diverted to the Blighted Schola of the Golgenna Coven. 

The tutors and the older progena were executed on the spot, but the younger children were taken into custody by the Inquisitor who led the raid. The boy was subjected to months of interrogation and forced to confront the heresy of which he had been a part, but in the end he was declared innocent. The Inquisitor determined that the boy was not utterly ruined, and with proper indoctrination his skills and mindset could prove very useful. 

In the years that followed, the boy was remade yet again. The Inquisition became his home and his family. On his fifteenth birthday, he was apprenticed to a senior Verispex Adept, and on his twentieth he was dispatched into the service of Inquisitor Finial Zarkov. As a sign of acceptance, the Inquisitor allowed that he might have a name of his own. He named the young man Hound in recognition of his obedience and the service he would render unto the God-Emperor for the rest of his days. Hound knelt before his master and wept for joy.

*Personality*
*Spoiler*
Show

 Hound has been shaped by his work and fanatical dedication to the Inquisition. In social situations he is often awkward, finding it difficult to connect with other people and discuss subjects unrelated to his work. He much prefers to be observing, cataloguing and analysing the people around him while others do the talking. 

At the same time, Hound possesses an iron will and is well aware of his gifts. He bows to no one except Inquisitor Zarkov when it comes to the performance of his duties, but he is humble in the face of the Inquisition as an institution. He understands how important their mission is, and also that extreme measures are often necessary to protect mankind. Hound stands ready to do his part.

*Appearance*
*Spoiler*
Show

Thirty-two years old with a wiry build (1.75m tall, 65kg), Hound's body and mind are his temple. He exercises regularly and drinks in moderation. He doesn't smoke and won't touch any other recreational drugs. Hound is sharp-featured with fair skin, reddish-brown hair and blue eyes. He has a bar code tattooed on his forehead and frequently sports a few days' worth of beard growth. He wears a bodyglove underneath plain Administratum robes.

*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show

_Experience (current/total):_ 40/3,150

Proven Innocent Background Package (Book of Judgement, p. 39) = 100

_Rank 1 (Verispex Adept; Book of Judgement, p. 54)_
+5 Int = 100
Jaded = 200
Total Recall = 200
= 500 (adjustments from Background Package don't count as Advances for increasing Rank)

_Rank 2 (Scrivener)_
+5 Per = 100
Awareness = 100
Search = 100
Seen This Before = 200
= 500

_Rank 3 (Scribe)_
+5 WP = 100
Medicae = 100
Tech Use = 100
= 300
+10 Int = 250
+5 BS = 250
Chem-Use = 100
Inquiry = 100
= 1,000

_Rank 4 (Chirurgeon)_
Ag +5 = 250
Awareness +10 = 100
Awareness +20 = 100
Deceive = 100
Inquiry +10 = 100
Master Chirurgeon = 100
Medicae +10 = 100
Speak Language (High Gothic) = 100
Talented (Medicae) = 100
= 1,050

_Rank 5 (Scholar)_
50 xp already spent at this rank.


*Other Notes*
*Spoiler*
Show

Starting Characteristics incl. character creation modifiers: WS 35, BS 39, S 30, T 40, Ag 36, Int 45, Per 35, WP 36, Fel 30
_Schola Progenium (Blighted Schola):_ WS 20, BS 20, S 20, T 20, Ag 20, Int 25, Per 20, WP 20, Fel 20
_Proven Innocent:_ +3 to every Characteristic, +1 Wound, -1 Fate Point.
_Divination:_ "There are no civilians in the battle for survival." (+2 T, +1 W)

----------


## rax

*@LairdMaon*
I myself decided not to submit a character with the Discordant package because it seemed likely there would be at least one Tech-Priest selected to join the game - and now there is one. Unless Bennosuke is playing things very differently, I don't see how a Discordant and a Tech-Priest who's at all devout could handle being in the same group.

----------


## LairdMaon

You make a very good point. In that case, Regulator Mort Mallory shall step up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you all three players for posting your characters as requested. I'm very glad to see we retained all of you. IC post for all players and introducing the new players coming now. 

@Rax/Laird: Rax basically beat me to the point after getting a chance to review Senna Ting; in that Blindfolded is playing a Tech Priest... So I think Mort it shall be. Also, my immature side can't help but point out that Senna is a laxative  :Small Tongue:

----------


## LairdMaon

> Also, my immature side can't help but point out that Senna is a laxative


Hahahaha! I was meaning a joke referencing John Cena and "see nothing", I hadn't caught that one though!

----------


## rax

I'm off to meet some friends and probably won't be back until late this evening. I'll post IC tomorrow, Saturday.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm a little disappointed the Interrogator didn't greet us like this  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## rax

Nah, not enough betrayal yet to merit that greeting...

----------


## BananaPhone

And not enough payment  :Small Tongue:  .


I'm just checking Ben, but this Interrogator guy is "on the level", yes? He knows we're one of the Inquisitors goon-squad, so no need to beat around the bush?

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol to the above conversation, but to Banana; yes.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
I had Hound ask about names because I checked the IC thread and there are more names that the group has collected besides Durchess. 

1. The bolt pistol that Kander recovered had a name plaque: "Mercutio". Kander speculates that the pistol belonged to the owner of the hand the group recovered and sent to the Mechanicus for analysis. Following up the name may give clues as to who the sellers were.

2. The Credit Guild team members that were dealing with Boss Half-Face are named as: "a tall git, went by the name Sir Drimmle. It was him and Guilder Jen, Guilder Ollof, and Guilder Kimpler." 

I was wondering if these are leads that the group has forgotten about or perhaps abandoned as inconsequential, and if so what the reasoning was behind such a decision.

Another point of interest is that Harl Kander said that Magos Petrovskii had sent him to investigate the site of the battle between Clan Sabay and Clan Tora. I read that as the Mechanicus possibly having independent knowledge of the weapons trade. Either Petrovskii is running his own investigation or he's involved in the trade. So, maybe not the most trustworthy guy from the Inquisition's perspective.

----------


## Bennosuke

Now that's some darn good sleuthing!!! 

Rax, I'll give you a point of XP just for doing that leg work.

----------


## rax

:Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 

A whole XP! You're spoiling me rotten!

----------


## Bennosuke

EDIT: 100 XP, and the addition to that is that I've made character boxes to keep track of all characters in the first page thread. Please check the post, this is where I will keep track of XP, bullets ect

----------


## rax

No worries, I thought it was quite funny that you'd hand out just a single XP as a reward. Obviously, 100 XP is a lot more useful though.  :Small Wink: 

BTW, would it be possible for Hound to take an Int test to see if he knows anything about a Lord Durchess? There's no direct Lore that's specifically about nobles, but the description of Common Lore does say that the skill is used "to recall the habits, institutions, traditions, public figures and superstitions of a particular world, cultural group, organisation or race."

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd say that CL Imperium at -10 would be appropriate since Hound is not from the planet, but if he knew enough about the lords and nobles of the most important planets of the sector it would be reasonable to believe he would have the knowledge.

----------


## rax

Sounds fair. Hound will be searching his memory while the debriefing continues, i.e. making use of the Foresight talent for +10 to the check.

(1d100)[*5*] vs. 50 (Int 50, Difficulty -10, Foresight +10)

*Edit:* Solid "Yes" for Lord Durchess there.

Hound can't really act on my OOC sleuthing unless someone in the starting group brings up the names and events I noted earlier.

----------


## dojango

That is some good sleuthing, I went back and read some of the earlier thread again and missed that part.  If you want to say that Xerros (the tech priest that dropped) emailed you a more accurate version of events than the feral's drawings, you could pull the names from that.

----------


## Bennosuke

Wow, great roll!

*Spoiler: What Hound Knows*
Show

Lord Flavian Durchess XIII of House Durchess runs one of the largest Promethium mining empires in Hive Hapheastein. The Durchess refineries are so vast and productive that the House not only commands a small fleet of trade vessels to export their product off world, but that he often commissions Rogue Traders as well. Thirteenth of his name and line, Durchess commands a small personal army, and owns an elaborate crystal mansion in Spire Corona, as well as several estates in other hives on the planet. It is known that Lord Durchess' glutenous appetite is rivalled only by his love of extravagant clothing and specifically sparkling jewelry. There is not a whisper of concern for heresy or concerning behavior surrounding Lord Durchess, though it is rumored that House Durchess is involved in a shadow war with the two other major Promethium mining Houses in Hive Hapheastein; House Venris, and House Atilla. 

Lord Durchess is married to Lady Emelia Durchess (originally Emelia Krin), and they have a single son, Lord Flavian Durchess XIV, who is currently serving as a Lieutenant General in the Imperial Navy.

----------


## rax

> That is some good sleuthing, I went back and read some of the earlier thread again and missed that part.  If you want to say that Xerros (the tech priest that dropped) emailed you a more accurate version of events than the feral's drawings, you could pull the names from that.


 Sure, I'm up for that if Bennosuke is okay with it.

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> I had Hound ask about names because I checked the IC thread and there are more names that the group has collected besides Durchess. 
> 
> 1. The bolt pistol that Kander recovered had a name plaque: "Mercutio". Kander speculates that the pistol belonged to the owner of the hand the group recovered and sent to the Mechanicus for analysis. Following up the name may give clues as to who the sellers were.




If he's still alive he should be easy enough to spot

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good to both of you, waiting for IC posts to move things forward.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

I'm sorry, but I cannot imagine Hound knowing that information outside of a Columbo-style "Just one more thing" moment. In related news, my mental image of Hound now looks and sounds like Peter Falk. Not that either of those are bad, just giving you a heads up.

----------


## rax

*@Blindfolded Ape*
Just checking so I understand you correctly. 

Are you...

1. Saying that the solution proposed by dojango and accepted by Bennosuke is too unbelievable and that you would prefer that we as a group don't act on the clues I dug up OOC? If so, I agree with you that it's a kludge, but barring any of the original team responding to Hound's nudge in the IC thread, that would mean we kill one branch of the investigation dead for no better reason than the original team not taking note of information that they in large part requested themselves at the time.

2. Saying that the whole situation reminds you of an episode of Columbo and that you find that hammy but acceptable?

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

The second one. It's good and believable that the connection was made. I am just reminded of Columbo in the process. Had it on the brain, so it's mostly my fault on that.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rax had a great roll with about 4 degrees of success, and he took the initiative to review the entire IC thread to find leads that I'd placed. I figure both are worth rewarding. Glad everyone is okay with it.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh Ben, did we get paid for our efforts?

Also, just confirming, but most of us are sitting at 1,200-1,400 exp, that means we're at the 3rd Advance Track for our current 'careers'. (such as they are) 
So in 700-800 exp time, we'll have advanced to the 4th tier and get to decide which branch to pursue, yes? (eg. in marcella's case, she has to choose between Savant Militant and Scholar Materium)

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Yes, I think we can get personnel files on these men from the credit guild offices... I have intricate, cunning plan. Many moving parts. Needs absolute co-ordination and teamwork. Like hunting saber-claw penguins at home. But it requires a tech-priest on our team..." Luis pulls out some more sheets of paper with crude drawings on them. "Step 1: Go to Credit Guild human resources department and infiltrate facility. Step 2: Set human resources department on fire." He holds up a picture of a building with lots of brightly colored red and orange flames shooting out of it. "Step 3: Using fire as diversion, locate database with personnel files and find personnel files on these guilders. That's your job, Priest of Mars. Step 4: Evacuate building hopefully with minimal friendly casualties. And finally, step 5: Find out where these guilders live, kidnap them, and start cutting off fingers until they tell us what they know."


I think I'm tempted to give Dojango 1xp just for this post!!! Lol

As an aside, it looks like the group is still chatting so I will hold on posting. 

@Rax: none of the characters looked in the. Gweneth's head is still safe.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Thanks for the confirmation.

*@Bananaphone*
If you can confirm that I misread what Marcella is saying, I'll adjust Hound's reply to something more suitable. I might still favour going in as Arbites, but Hound will sound less muddled in his response.

----------


## BananaPhone

> *OOC:* Hmm, re-reading Bananaphone's post I think I misread it. Marcella is suggesting that it would be better to approach the Magos as representatives of the Inquisition - she didn't misunderstand Hound's idea about presenting ourselves as Arbites investigators, did she?
> 
> On the subject of identifying the weapons, as I understood it, none of the original players ever looked at the weapons either? The only thing they say was the boxes the weapons came in and Marcella checked them out psychically. Correct?


Oh, she hadn't misinterpreted it. She was offering an alternate method of approach. You could present yourself either as full-on members of the Inquisition here to follow up a report that heretical weapons were left with the Magos for destruction, in which case you'd have the authority of the Inquisiton behind you - *but* it would announce the presence of the Inquisition on the planet and could scare some potential leads off. (which is what she alludes to) However, that's a two-way street as fear of the Inquisition would also *open* some doors that would otherwise remain shut. This route also means that you don't have to lie.

Alternatively, you could present yourselves as members of the Arbites following up a lead. Though the Arbites have power and authority, I'd venture to say the Adeptus Mechanicus wouldn't be particularly intimidated by them, but they would be more wary of crossing the Inquisition. Also, following up leads of an investigation might unwittingly alert the Magos that the authorities are onto him. That could be a benefit or a con.

So it's either or really, as both have their pro's and con's. 

In regards to the boxes, Marcella psychically _felt_ their presence inside, having to pass a Fear check just to not freak out. She _knows_ they're of the warp and heretically by psychic identification. That can't be faked, so Marc is the only one that I know of who can positively identify them. Otherwise the Magos might just destroy a decoy box in front of you guys.

----------


## rax

Okay, thanks for clearing that up. I've edited my IC post in response.

On the subject of social skills, I think the group is only mildly better off than before. Hound currently has no social skills trained, but he can use Interrogation with an Int test. OTOH, the description of Interrogation is clear that it's not a skill to be used in casual conversation - each test takes 1d5 hours and inflicts a level of Fatigue on the target.

----------


## Bennosuke

Shall I wait for the other players to respond and finalize plans then?

----------


## rax

I have nothing more to add for the moment IC. It seems that we're all pretty much okay with splitting into two teams, but I'm waiting for IC confirmation on that score, as well as who's on which team.

----------


## rax

As an addendum to our plans, it occurs to me that if we're all really bad at the Charm/Intimidate side of stuff, then perhaps we'd be better off doing some breaking and entering. How are people's stealth and lock-picking skills? Hound's are pretty much non-existent other than being trained in Tech Use.

----------


## BananaPhone

We're garbage in that area too  :Small Tongue: .

Honestly, it's a miracle we've all survived this far. 

Marcella will be open going with either team. (either to the Magos to identify the weapons or to the Credit Guilders to access the database)

----------


## LairdMaon

Mallory doesn't have a much more to contribute to the ideas. Thinking hard isn't really a skill he has. He's much better was an object to hide behind when things go wrong. And there's solid intimidate potential in a guy who can invite knife wounds completely.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hi all. My sincere apologies if I have been MIA since the weekend. Work has been busy, and I have a family member in the hospital (and as the closest relative physician it seems like I am responsible for managing and translating everything for my family). I will have a lighter day today, and expect I will have a chance to read through everything and post in all games today. 

Thank you very much for your patience with me, and again, my apologies for the delay!!!

----------


## BananaPhone

RL always comes first. Best wishes to your family!

----------


## dojango

No worries.  Luis has both Inquiry and Intimidate and has gotten lucky with a few social rolls (as well as bombed several more) so my plan is to walk into HR, pretend to be conducting an investigation on the other guilders and try and convince someone to give him the personnel files directly.  Plan B will be to bribe them with the new shiny coin, and plan F is, well, I'm sure you can guess.

It is funny that the organization that can call upon vast resources to shatter planets is being so stingy with paying its operatives, but that tracks to the real world pretty well.

So who's in which group?  Is it Luis/Arl/Mallory in group Credit Guild and Hound/Marcella/Null in group Magos?

----------


## LairdMaon

I though Mallory was going to Magos. I might have misread...

----------


## dojango

Oh yeah, you were going to carry the badge.  Guess it's just Arl and Luis going to the Guild.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think old team is sticking together and new team are sticking together; that was my understanding

----------


## rax

That's certainly what you wrote.  :Small Wink: 

I think the only person who may be undecided IC is Marcella, but from Hound's POV her presence isn't absolutely necessary. He's more interested in trying to establish what part the Magos is playing in events than he is in certifying that the weapons have been properly disposed of. That can come later, if it seems certain that there's something fishy about the Magos.

----------


## Bennosuke

Based it off of: 




> "Perhaps it would be wise to divide our forces into two teams. One team can meet with Magos Petrovskii, the other can follow the trail of Sir Drimmle and his Credit Guilders. I would suggest that Regulator Mallory, myself, and Tech-Priest Null speak to the Magos and the three of you investigate the Guilders. This follows from the fact that - as Acolyte Luis has noted - you already have established covers as members of the Guild. I believe you were also provided with forged IDs to aid in the deception?"


to which Marcella replied:




> "Splitting into two teams is the best route," she said, as it took all the earnest will at her command to pretend as if Luis' suggestion didn't exist.
> 
> "If you arrive at the Magos brandishing the authority of the Inquisition, you will appear as a team following up the report we openly said we would lodge. Thus you would already be expected, but not so soon, thus giving you an element of surprise. My only concern is in your ability to correctly identify them if they have not yet been disposed of."
> 
> Marcella then gestured to herself, Arl and Luis, "we will go to the Credit Guilder database and inform them of the need to investigate the allegation of fellow member activity in the underhive, thus requiring access to information. I would suggest that one of yourselves..." Marcella gestured to the new guys, "who has the gift of the gab come with us, as I imagine some social graces will be required, and, well..."

----------


## dojango

Marcella did talk about going to the Magos so she can psychically scan for the bad stuff, which could be useful.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think she first said she'd go to the credit guild, but she did also propose the problem of how the new team will be be able to certify the weapons. (given that they haven't seen them before and none of them can psychically scan it)

She can go with either group.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I need a final decision to move things on :Small Eek:

----------


## BananaPhone

Where you want her to go, guys? With the Magos team to help identify the weapons, or with the two feral worlders to the guild to protect them against Luis?

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

I think having her go see the Magos will be best, since the new team hasn't seen the weapons and thus it'd be easy to fake things.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sure, its decided then! Marcella will go with the new lads.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you everyone for the patience. That IC post was a long time coming. Hound and Luis have their thrones updated.

----------


## dojango

At the very beginning, we had cover as 'Guilders', which meant we had uniforms to look like them.  Did the cover also come with fake IDs and/or an actual presence in the Guilder system?

----------


## rax

Hound will wait for Mallory or -Null to state our business.

----------


## Bennosuke

> At the very beginning, we had cover as 'Guilders', which meant we had uniforms to look like them.  Did the cover also come with fake IDs and/or an actual presence in the Guilder system?


Yes, your covers should hold up to fairly strong scrutiny and you were given fake IDs. They should hold up to visual examination but you are not sure if they will hold up to more high-tech scrutiny. But you should be able to enter the building and go through security without trouble.

----------


## BananaPhone

We really need to teach your character how to use better weapons, dojango lol.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
I thought the Credit Guild used yellow-gold capes/robes, as per the introductory OOC post? All your most recent posts describe them as red-robed.

----------


## Bennosuke

You are correct. Lazy posting on my part moving from red river tech priests. Will correct

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for not posting much. Ive been pulling 65+ hour weeks in prep for overseas travel at the end of the week.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Any word from Blindfolded Ape? Since the Magos addressed his character directly, it'll seem a bit weird if Hound barges in to take over the conversation.

----------


## Bennosuke

No word, but I'll PM him now. Hopefully he (along with everyone else right now) is just very busy. 

And no worries Banana. Hope things get better soon.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

I'm not sure I've got enough apologies here, but I've got an explanation at least. Work ramped up to triple what I'd been handling previously, and I was already on a slow burnout at the time due to the hubbub around some home life things that arose. Pretty sure I felt my brain go "pop" at some point in there. Summing up though, I haven't had the brainpower to do much of anything that didn't fall under "necessary" for the past few weeks.

Entirely on me for not saying anything though. Hopefully with less on my mind (I'm down to a little less than where I was when this whole mess started), I should be a bit more active.

----------


## rax

Welcome back - glad to hear things are getting better. Burnout is no joke.

----------


## Bennosuke

Trust me, I feel you there! Normally I post about once a day, so you can see for how long I haven't been operating at my baseline.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm settling into my 2 weeks quarantine, so I should be alright to start posting normally now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hope you are okay man. 2 week quarantine after travel???

----------


## BananaPhone

Yup. And PCR tests of hot chilli up my nose every 3 days. 

But the hotel room is comfy. Internet is quick. There's a big screen TV I can cast my phone youtube to while using my gaming laptop. 

I'm a bit of a homebody anyway, so it's not so bad.

----------


## LairdMaon

That sucks pretty hard, BP. 

Virus is hitting us pretty hard here, too. I have 6 drivers out sick with it. 

Please feel better.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm in St. Louis, which is really interesting. I worked in NYC during the start of the pandemic and was pulled from my normal position to work the ICUs (I am a pediatric specialist very much not ideally trained for adult intensive care), but MO is currently one of the worst states in the US, and yet the numbers are tiny where we are. It's just basically sitting around waiting for the flood. Everyone's butt cheeks are so clenched in the hospital waiting for the outbreak which never seems to come, and yet the locals act like the whole thing isn't happening. Very surreal. 

Sorry for venting. 

IC post coming now.

----------


## LairdMaon

I'll get that Scrutiny test up when I wake up.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
If anyone can roll Scrutiny, is there anything stopping all of us doing it?

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

I mean, -Null doesn't have a reason to doubt the Magos' word. Plus he's outranked.

----------


## Bennosuke

> *@Bennosuke*
> If anyone can roll Scrutiny, is there anything stopping all of us doing it?


Nope, not really. It was an invitation to anyone who wanted to.

----------


## BananaPhone

I WILL!!!


*SLAMS DICE ON THE TABLE*

*Scrutiny:* (1d100)[*19*] vs 32

Whoops, I meant Scrutiny!

----------


## LairdMaon

Gods of Chaos, I call upon thee to bless this roll and keep it below my threshold of 33!

*Scrutiny* [r]1d100[/r]

----------


## LairdMaon

> Gods of Chaos, I call upon thee to bless this roll and keep it below my threshold of 33!
> 
> *Scrutiny* [r]1d100[/r]


Er... See kids? This is what happens when you pray to Chaos!

*Scrutiny* (1d100)[*2*]

----------


## rax

Good things, apparently.  :Small Smile: 

Hound's attempt: Scrutiny vs. 20 (Per 40/2) (1d100)[*71*]

*Edit:* Hound's going to keep quiet until the Magos and Marcella have finished their tiff. I'm also waiting to see if anyone has any suspicions to share from those Scrutiny rolls, though the Magos hasn't actually said anything concerning the hand that we didn't already suspect. Depending on how the next few posts go, Hound still wants to see if he can shake the Magos by mentioning Harl Kander and his story that he was sent by the Magos to investigate the skirmish.

----------


## Bennosuke

Wow, dem's some good rolls  :Small Cool: 

EDIT: However, I don't see scrutiny as a trained skill for Marcella, which means she should be shooting for a goal of 16 or less, and missed with 19.

----------


## BananaPhone

Come'on.... lol

----------


## Bennosuke

I guess I'm waiting for Marcella and/or Mort here?

----------


## LairdMaon

I might be a couple minutes. Currently fighting for my job.

----------


## rax

Good luck with that. Try to avoid spilling any blood.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

> I might be a couple minutes. Currently fighting for my job.


I'm sorry to hear that man, that really sucks! Best of luck!

----------


## LairdMaon

Well, it went poorly. But now I've got an investigation to shove down their throats. 

Back to game!

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm sorry man. That sounds pretty rough!

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah, that sounds crap mate :(.

Ben, Psyniscience roll?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sure, though I believe a success on a Psyscience roll will give you information regarding any psychic activity, daemons, warp abnormalities ect. Is there a specific Psychic Power you want to use?

----------


## BananaPhone

It's basically searching for the residue of the warp weapons. 

So she wouldn't be expecting to feel the full-on strength they had last time she "sensed" them, but she would be expecting to sense the residue of the former weapons within that forge. It's basically just proof that they were indeed destroyed there. 

I'll also use Sense Presence to do the exact same thing. 

*Psyniscience:* (1d100)[*74*] vs 32
*Minor Psychic Power: Sense Presence:* (2d10)[*7*] + 5 = 12, beat the TN (7) by enough to get an overbleed effect. (which would be range, but if you're feeling GM fiat generous to have it effect sensing the residue of something as strong as those warp weapons)

----------


## Bennosuke

@All: Hey everyone, I'm so sorry it has taken me so long to reply. This work destroyed me at work. For what it is worth, I will be studying from home this upcoming week and will be able to post pretty much daily. 

@Banana: I'm an idiot, or work melted my brain too much to think about it. You are correct and the psiscience roll should be useful.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Is the "defensive" observation in the IC thread only for Mallory or something we're all hearing?

----------


## Bennosuke

Something the entire group might have heard.

----------


## BananaPhone

> @All: Hey everyone, I'm so sorry it has taken me so long to reply. This work destroyed me at work. For what it is worth, I will be studying from home this upcoming week and will be able to post pretty much daily. 
> 
> @Banana: I'm an idiot, or work melted my brain too much to think about it. You are correct and the psiscience roll should be useful.


Nah it's all good man, RL comes first  :Small Wink: .

I just realise that beginning Sanctioned Psykers have no bonus help from traits or tools for Psyniscience, which is odd. So if you're feeling generous, Marc can grip her psy focus within her coat and try a few more times.

I'll put another couple of rolls put:

Psyniscience 1: (1d100)[*79*] vs 22
Psyniscience 2: (1d100)[*15*] vs 22
Psyniscience 3: (1d100)[*15*] vs 22

----------


## Bennosuke

As per my IC post, I was gonna give Marcella one additional attempt but at -10, which for your roll of 79 would be a failure. 

But here's the one kindness I'll offer you, you can spend a Fate point to reroll your first roll against 32. However, I'm going to have you roll again if you do this, since we know your rolls 2 and 3 were good and the whole point of a Fate roll is that you are gambling. Thoughts?

----------


## BananaPhone

Okay, I don't see much other option here hah. She makes this roll or the missions a failure.

Psyniscience: (1d100)[*53*]

Charmed fate point: (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Spend another fate point:

Psyniscience: (1d100)[*99*]

Charmed fate point: (1d10)[*8*]


*sigh* feels great spending all fate points to fail 4 rolls for which 1 of them should have statistically passed. Seriously FU forum roller.

----------


## Bennosuke

I mean, it's not really like the mission is over. "The Mission" is now to find out/confirm who is smuggling the xenos tech in and why. The group gave Petrovskii the crate of weapons they recovered to destroy, and are now here simply confirming that he did so. I would suggest it probably doesn't effect the main mission too heavily. 

I would also suggest there are other ways of figuring things out regarding "this mission", and that the group has a good inkling that The Magos isn't being wholly up front with them, even if they don't have psychic proof of it.

----------


## BananaPhone

But I wanted psychic proof *child sulk*.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hahaha, fair enough. If you want we can take you out for ice cream afterwards to cheer you up. What do you say champ?

----------


## LairdMaon

Oh! Oh! Can I get some too?! Mmmm! Mint chocolate chip with sardines on top!

----------


## Bennosuke

Hmmmm... that sounds almost heretical to the Emperor.... Eh, what could be the problem??? 

(Three hours later) All hail the God of Decay!!!  :Small Big Grin: 


EDIT: On a more serious note, can I make a quick suggestion? Assuming the acolytes are convinced Magos Petrovskii is lying to them and has not destroyed some or all of the Xenos technology, what are they going to do about it during this scene, in the depths of the Tech Priest's temple??? Would it not be better to come back with reinforcements either to condemn or to gather more proof?

Just saying that it may not be that beneficial to push things too much farther.

----------


## rax

That's pretty much the conclusion I've been coming to as well. I was hoping for an opening to press the Magos on having sent Harl Kander to the skirmish site, but there hasn't really been something to latch on to during the conversation to make that seem like a good idea. At the very least, pissing off a Magos in his personal dungeon obviously makes it dangerous to push him too hard. 

As for coming back later with reinforcements...we can haz reinforcements? How many and how big are their guns?  :Small Amused: 

Finally, as requested in the IC thread: 
Tech-Use test (1d100)[*100*] vs. Int 50 (+10 extra if Foresight talent can be said to apply, e.g. if the test is the end result of Hound mulling things over for at least 10 minutes)
Pre-emptive RP re-roll: (1d100)[*53*]

----------


## BananaPhone

The fact he's acting so suspiciously and defensively is proof enough that he's up to something. Challenging him physically in the heart of his keepbis useless, so it'd be best to meet up with the others and report our suspicions and inability to confirm the destruction of the weapons.

----------


## Bennosuke

> That's pretty much the conclusion I've been coming to as well. I was hoping for an opening to press the Magos on having sent Harl Kander to the skirmish site, but there hasn't really been something to latch on to during the conversation to make that seem like a good idea. At the very least, pissing off a Magos in his personal dungeon obviously makes it dangerous to push him too hard. 
> 
> As for coming back later with reinforcements...we can haz reinforcements? How many and how big are their guns? 
> 
> Finally, as requested in the IC thread: 
> Tech-Use test [roll0] vs. Int 50 (+10 extra if Foresight talent can be said to apply, e.g. if the test is the end result of Hound mulling things over for at least 10 minutes)
> Pre-emptive RP re-roll: [roll1]


I'll give you the foresight roll, as Hound has probably had that much time between the walk down and the extended conversation/interrogation ect. Please confirm that you want to use that second roll and I'll post and deduct a FP.

----------


## rax

Sorry, missed your reply here. Yes, I'll use the re-roll since Foresight at least makes it a normal success.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

I'll throw a tech-use. Details on what's being thought to look for in IC. If Logic would be more appropriate, it's conveniently the same modifier as a skill (+10)

(1d100)[*8*] vs Int (46)

----------


## Bennosuke

@Rax and Blindfolded: I would normally not do this, but since my slow posting is the reason, I will let Rax take back the expenditure of a fate point. If we were all sitting around the table, and Hound failed his first roll, I'm sure we would have waited for Null to roll before Rax spent the FP.

Does that sound fair?

----------


## rax

I'm fine with that, though I want to be clear that I don't feel cheated for having expended the FP. It's what they're for, after all. So after reading your IC post let's keep things as they were. It suits Hound's vanity to have realized that information on his own.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

That works for me as well. With a similar argument of "if we were at a table", I the player would have caught that sooner as well.

----------


## Bennosuke

Understood and thank you. I will keep the FP spent then. Thank you for the patience with me and my slow post rate this week. Brutal work week.

But I guess I'm waiting for other players to post.

----------


## rax

I think Bananaphone's IC post qualifies as bump for Blindfolded Ape to be the one to reply to Petrovskii.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bennosuke

They should add a like button function to this forum.

----------


## LairdMaon

> They should add a like button function to this forum.


*Like.*

Sorry, I kinda _had_ to do it.

----------


## BananaPhone

Blindfold, we didn't introduce ourselves as inquisition members. (I don't think)

----------


## rax

Not officially, at least, though the Magos may have inferred it from our statements.

----------


## BananaPhone

It makes a big difference given the power and aura of fear the inquisition has.
It can also cause the Magos to start ****ting bricks and temporarily shut-down his smuggling operation, making it much harder to pursue.

Just saying, might be best to keep the cover intact  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

Ah, just checked back and saw that we did not in fact say we were inquisition. Will edit shortly.

----------


## rax

Is Petrovskii pointing to the still burning furnace or is there some kind of runoff point for slag and other products that we can inspect? If it's still operating I imagine it's going to take a good long time before we can go raking through it for slag even if we can get him to shut it off straight away?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yep, it is still burning. That is why Petrovskii seems so smug about your endeavor... though I'm fine with there being a loose pile of spilled over ash and slag collecting around the mouth of the furnace.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for my crap posting, things have been hectic IRL the past few days and Im set to fly internationally in a couple of days time.
Feel free to Bot Marcella to move things on.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. May do that for a little bit, just to have an NPC that can better keep things moving. Hope you are holding up okay, and there's nothing too serious going on. Always feel free to PM me if you need to vent or an ear to talk to... and this goes to everyone... we gotta be there for each other when we can.

----------


## rax

Posting seems to be slow all around. I could post more often for Hound, but I don't want to be the only one driving the conversation or the action, since that means I'll be making decisions for everyone without them getting a chance to state their preferences.

----------


## Bennosuke

I have my last board exam tomorrow and between work and studying that has been the limiting factor for my schedule. And I am sure my slow post rate has effected/infected the rest of the game, so to whatever extent it is my fault, I'm sorry everyone.

----------


## BananaPhone

> No worries. May do that for a little bit, just to have an NPC that can better keep things moving. Hope you are holding up okay, and there's nothing too serious going on. Always feel free to PM me if you need to vent or an ear to talk to... and this goes to everyone... we gotta be there for each other when we can.


Thank you for the offer, I should be fine from tomorrow onwards :). I hope your board exam went well!

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you, it was miserable like every other one, and I left convinced I failed. Won't know for another few weeks till it's back, but history say's I'll be fine. The pass rate is high and the percentage right needed to pass is low. The questions are supposed to be hard that way... I guess. 

I'll let the other players post a bit

----------


## dojango

Did we get info on their schedules and addresses so we can go pay the other credit guilders a visit while they're asleep and maybe start beating some answers out of them?

----------


## Bennosuke

Most guilders such as the ones you've been impersonating don't really work on a schedule so to speak, but you do have their names, addresses and superiors. I'd suggest if you wanted to jump on one while their sleeping, the easiest thing to do would be to send your stealthiest character to shadow one of them and figure out their schedule.

----------


## dojango

Well, I don't have stealth, but we could just wait for him to leave the Credit Guild, tail him until we can just drag him into an alley and kidnap him, witnesses be damned.

----------


## rax

Sorry for disappearing these last few days, some personal stuff's come up. I'll catch up tomorrow (Thursday) and inject Hound back into the planning/discussions.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries, if you all can't tell, my post rate has been less than desirable overall. Posts coming today, and should be able to put in at least a post per day if appropriate over the weekend.

EDIT: Is there any way I can help move things along?

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella auto-passing her Psyniscience roll because she's a good boi? :P

----------


## Bennosuke

Hahaha. SHE's a good BOI???

----------


## BananaPhone

Darkly humorous jokes aside, it's a figure of speach :p.

----------


## rax

> No worries, if you all can't tell, my post rate has been less than desirable overall. Posts coming today, and should be able to put in at least a post per day if appropriate over the weekend.
> 
> EDIT: Is there any way I can help move things along?


 A summary of the information Arl and Luis recovered about the Credit Guilders would be useful in the IC thread. Is it only names and adresses or does it include personal information such as appearances, performance evaluations, assignment reports and such? I.e. something that could give us an idea about which one might be a weak link or something about who gave them the assignment to deal with the gangs?

----------


## Bennosuke

Done, was kinda waiting till someone said they wanted to review the files, but I think you were right to just provide it.

----------


## Bennosuke

I assume the players still need to discuss their plans, though it sounds like at least a couple of players are coming to a decision. But let me know if you need me to intercede.

----------


## dojango

I think we're all agreed we want to kidnap Guilder Jen, what we do with her afterwards can be decided later.

----------


## Bennosuke

Can I have a brief but more detailed summary of the plan? Are you going there at night? Sneaking into her property? Luring her into a van with candy?

----------


## rax

> I think we're all agreed we want to kidnap Guilder Jen, what we do with her afterwards can be decided later.


 Hound was just making a counterpoint to Arl. I'm fine to move on with the planning if Wyndeward doesn't want to reply. 




> Can I have a brief but more detailed summary of the plan? Are you going there at night? Sneaking into her property? Luring her into a van with candy?


 As I see it, the difficulty of nabbing Jen in her apartment is that our group is rather light on the typical B&E skills as well as infiltration skills. I think only one of the party has Stealth trained and only our Tech-Priest (assuming Blindfolded Ape is still in the game) has the Security skill. Without the latter, even if we could enter unobtrusively, we'd need to bash down Jen's door to enter her apartment. If we try to bluff our way in we're still short on interpersonal skills and going for the kidnap in her apartment also increases the chances of witnesses spotting us. 

All in all, I would prefer trying to grab her somewhere away from her home, ideally some place we can convince or force her to come alone. 

And no matter how we grab her, we need some means of knocking her out and transporting her unseen to our safe house.

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to let others reply.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yikes, I thought I posted a heads up yesterday! I said that I was going to post IC today.

----------


## rax

> Going to let others reply.


 Yup, I'm also curious as to what everyone else can suggest in the way of plans.

----------


## Bennosuke

I guess I'll give people another day or two to reply, then Rax's plan will be taken pretty much as "the plan"

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah sorry about that, I've been really out of it the past week or so.

----------


## Bennosuke

Looks like further discussion is now happening in IC thread. Will continue to hold. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help keep things rolling.

----------


## rax

Sorry to report that things are looking hectic at work at least until the weekend. I don't expect I'll have much energy to post for the next few days.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. Hope things aren't too bad.

And Happy Thanksgiving to those of you who celebrate!

----------


## Bennosuke

Are we all in agreement then?

----------


## rax

Looks like it.

----------


## rax

*@dojango and Wyndeward*
Hound's personal preference is to try and get hold of Jen without making to much of a scene. Ideally we can bluff her into opening the door and the grap her, rather than bash it down and make lots of noise (in addition to giving her time to react). 

If LairdMaon was still with us, we could have had Mort knock on the door and claim he's here on Arbites business. Since he isn't I'm not sure what else would work - building maintenance, perhaps, but it doesn't seem like this place gets much maintenance at all and it's unlikely work gets done at night anyway...

So unless either of your characters have any bright ideas I guess bashing down the door ASAP is the only remaining route.

----------


## Bennosuke

Waiting on Banana to post, and will let the players choose who makes the first move.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hey, sorry about not posting recently, a combination of IRL and writing lethargy has slowed me down a lot recently, apologies!

----------


## Bennosuke

I am under the impression I am waiting for players to reply to Banana IC?

----------


## rax

Not really, at least not on Hound's part. He's already suggested to our heavies that they either bash the door down or think of a way to bluff Jen into answering the door. Marcella's scan was really only confirmation that there's one person in the apartment. 

So OOC, I'm waiting for Arl or Luis to act.

----------


## dojango

I'll use my axe to break the doorknob off and then kick the door in.  Sound like a plan?

----------


## BananaPhone

Could just...knock on the door? She opens it, we flash the badge, "please come with us ma'am."

Breaking the door down would be noisy and attract attention.

----------


## Bennosuke

> I'll use my axe to break the doorknob off and then kick the door in.  Sound like a plan?


If that's what you decide to do, please post, but there's no need to roll; doors don't fight back.

----------


## BananaPhone

We've got Inquisitor Badges don't we?

----------


## Bennosuke

The group have a single "Theta class Inquisitorial Rosette".

----------


## rax

...and we we're told to only use it in emergencies.

----------


## BananaPhone

Merry Christmas guys!

----------


## Bennosuke

Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you for sticking with me! If you can't tell, my schedule has gotten better of late and will hopefully stay improved for a while. I intend on using this to keep the game running faster for those who are still around and at all invested!

----------


## rax

Merry Christmas to you too!

----------


## rax

...it feels like it's up to *dojango* to reply first in the IC thread.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

Sent him a PM.

----------


## dojango

OK, kicking the door in and we'll dogpile her while she's surprised.

----------


## Bennosuke

So Luis just barely succeeds vs. goal twenty (1d100)[*55*](55)

----------


## rax

> OK, kicking the door in and we'll dogpile her while she's surprised.


 Classic move.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bennosuke

I really do need everyone to roll initiative here, especially given how good Jen's roll was. If no one beats her and is able to disarm or disable her, she is going to start shooting at the mob of people forcing their way into the apartment...

I suppose unless someone is going to flash a badge or do something else quick to convince her not to shoot. 

I see Marcella's Psych roll, but she is behind Jen in initiative.

----------


## rax

*Initiative for Hound:* (1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## Bennosuke

@All: Do we think we have enough active players? I've had players reach out asking if they can join, and I've noticed a few players are posting less actively. Can I get any thoughts from the players? 

For what it is worth, I should be posting more regularly from now on... hopefully. 

*Initiative So Far*
Jen 12
Marcella 11
Hound 5

Waiting on... Dojango/Luis, Wynward/Arl, Lairdmoon/Mort?

----------


## rax

I always feel weird bringing in new players, though sometimes it's necessary. It can give a boost to a game, but as you can tell from the recruiting round where I joined there's no guarantee that the new players will post more frequently than the ones already in the game. 

I don't find your posting rate as GM all that slow, so for my part that has no influence on how often I post. When there's a few days between my posts it's usually because I have a lot going on IRL or because I'm waiting/hoping that another player will post first for story or characterization reasons.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think the posting rate ebbs and flows as RL allows. There are some weeks I reply *snaps fingers* just like that, and others where the GM had to give me a poke. 

As for new players? I'm fine with it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thanks for the replies! For what it is worth, I PM'ed Laird, who wants to stay in as well. So we do have a decent sized party. But a stronger social might be good for the group???  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

Omg yes lol.

----------


## rax

That would help, though there's always the option of allowing us to purchase social skills as elite advances, and I was intending to take Hound into the Chirurgeon path at rank 4, which would provide some basic social skills like Charm and Deceive (though of course Hound's Fel isn't stellar).

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay. For what it's worth sent out reminder PMs. If no replies will just move things forward with Jen acting first...

----------


## dojango

(1d10+3)[*5*] for initiative

Lol, keystone inquisitors here.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm personally hoping for another comedic attempt at flight with Marc's Spasm psychic power...

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative So Far*
Jen 12
Marcella 11
Arl 10
Mort 10
Hound 5
Louis 5


Rolling for Arl (1d10)[*7*](7) +3
Rolling for Mort (1d10)[*8*](8) +2

And we'll roll Jen's shot, just in case no one beats her...  (1d100)[*38*](38) damage (1d10)[*10*](10) +3I

----------


## Bennosuke

And because I wasn't capable of thinking this far through everything, wp roll vs 28 (1d100)[*17*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, and playing things out...

Going to roll for Jen's eventual dodge (1d100)[*58*](58) against 18

Rolling for Mort's charge with WS at 49 with the modifier (1d100)[*51*](51) and damage (1d10)[*7*](7) + 4I 

And rolling for Arl who will do the same with his brass knuckles... here to subdue, not to kill, WS 41 (1d100)[*35*](35) and damage (1d5)[*5*](5) + 3I

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative* 
Jen 12
Marcella 11
Arl 10
Mort 10
Hound 5
Louis 5

Jen's attack (1d100)[*27*]  and damage (1d10)[*10*] +3I

----------


## rax

It's a good thing she keeps missing, because that's the second potential Righteous Fury she rolled for damage... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

My first ever Psychic Phenomena roll: (1d100)[*32*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Mirrors break and other reflective surfaces distort or ripple within (5d10)[*32*] meters.

It is late at night, so hopefully no one notices. I mean...most people are alseep, and those who are awake I doubt they're looking into the mirror. 

Still, a fun little phenomena.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think mirrors cracking or shattering will make quiet a noise... but I suppose the blast of a revolver would also be a good way to wake some people up!

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling WP against 8 (1d100)[*14*]
And will roll dodge in case she passes and someone rolls a successful attack (1d100)[*33*]

EDIT: Wow... I am never this lucky. Jen must have consorted with The Dark Gods!!!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

And now I need a ballistics roll... jeez (1d100)[*98*] and damage (1d10)[*1*] +3I

----------


## BananaPhone

We can pass off our flight with Jen as escaping the gun-wielding maniac firing off rounds.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Still on her fanny



Ahhh the differences in American and British English...

----------


## Bennosuke

Why can't both be right in this situation?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

Hey all, I'm in the process of shaking off a bout of covid, but Arl seems to have the interrogation in hand, so Hound will be keeping quiet and out of the way for now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hope you feel better soon man. I'm sorry to hear that!

----------


## BananaPhone

Take care rax!

----------


## BananaPhone

Just 450 exp away from Psy Rating 3 and choosing a Psychic Discipline!

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delays. Dojango messaged me yesterday. See my IC post.

----------


## dojango

Alright I guess on to Sir Drimmle.  I say we get rid of her, don't want her telling stories.

----------


## BananaPhone

Unless we have the means of disposal, a corpse will bring a lot of heat down on us.

She's already involved in a shady, illegal black market smuggling ring, so she doesn't want Arbiter attention either. What's she going to say? 

"They broke in and I was so frightened of them that I shot at them, but they didn't take anything, didn't hurt me and they just left. Yup! Totally. Why were they after me specifically? I dunno officer, it has nothing at all with anything that I'm doing that you need to be suspicious about...no siree bob...What's that? Come in to answer a few questions? Oh  don't think that'll be necessary, Officer....please?""

----------


## dojango

I'm not worried about her talking to the arbites, I'm worried about her talking to the Credit Guild, Sir Drimmle, or the nobleman.  Two choices:  We take her and turn her over to the nearest guard recruitment station and tell them to send her out on the next transport or we shoot her with her own pistol and make it look like a suicide.

----------


## rax

My thinking is pretty much the same as *dojango's*. The main risk is that she'll warn her colleagues in the Credit Guild before we can get to them, not that she'll go to proper Imperial authorities and risk exposing her part in an illegal weapons trade. 

For our purposes, the most important matter is therefore to keep her from disrupting our investigation. Staging a suicide in her apartment would have been a decent option if we hadn't first had a firefight and Hound hadn't been seen. I think we need to bring her with us and either keep her on ice back at our safe house or kill her once we're clear of her home and dump the body somewhere out of the way. 

Since we're only acolytes, I'm not sure we can make the IG take her against her will, and there's no guarantee she'll be shipped out soon anyway. This leads me to the conclusion that she needs to be permanently silenced. Hound has no qualms about doing the dirty work, we just need a good place to do it.

*Edit:* One thing she could still be useful for is as a source of information on Sir Drimmle and perhaps also a way to gain access to him. It's risky but we could have her try to reach out to him and set up a meeting where we can nab him.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fine with me. 

Marc isn't the cold-hearted type so she wouldn't suggest as such, but she won't resist either.

----------


## dojango

It's a pity the Magos turned out to be untrustworthy, otherwise we could have her turned into a servitor.  I say since she turned out to be unhelpful we just fake a suicide and go deal with Sir Drimmle. By the time anyone gets around to investigating it we'll hopefully have Drimmle in custody.  Sounds like he's the one who we need to turn over to the interrogator for enhanced interrogation as they say.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, a player named Bramblefoot reach out to me asking if he could join the game. I think we are a few player shorter than when we began, but I wanted to get a consensus as to how people felt about bringing in another player. Feel free to PM me if you would prefer to discuss.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm fine with it. Tell him we really need a social type.

----------


## dojango

Yeah that sounds good.

Also sounds like nobody's objecting to silencing the witness.  Someone want to write a fake suicide note real quick (we've established my character is illiterate) and then we'll go black-bag Sir Drimmle.

----------


## BananaPhone

I say we take some valuables. Make it look like a burglary that just went bad. A guilder suddenly committing suicide with a handwritten note that doesn't match her handwriting looks suspicious to those she's in league with.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you all for your patience with me this week; it's been absolutely brutal.

I've invited Bramblefoot to come introduce himself/herself in the OOC thread.

----------


## bramblefoot

hello all, whatcha need? im perfectly happy to play your social bonhomie

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*44*] v. 32, (1d2)[*1*]

Honestly I'd argue that insanity points make more sense than corruption; after all this is real "are we the baddies" type of behavior that leads to mental trauma.

----------


## Bennosuke

> [roll0] v. 32, [roll1]
> 
> Honestly I'd argue that insanity points make more sense than corruption; after all this is real "are we the baddies" type of behavior that leads to mental trauma.


Yeah, I was pretty torn between that and don't care too strongly. If you would prefer an insanity point then I'm fine with that. My reasoning was based on how Fear/insanity rolls are based on witnessing/experiencing something, while corruption points are based on performing evil actions. Again, that was just how I based my decision. Let me know and I'll update your character box.

----------


## bramblefoot

im feeling noble something something, but before i start, how much xp do i have to tango with?

----------


## rax

Huh, I must be blind. Just read Hound's character sheet again and he actually does have Search trained, so the ace roll in the IC thread was actually against Per 40. 

Seems like he found most of the good stuff, but I thought I'd mention it in case one or two extra DoS makes a difference.

----------


## dojango

Going with insanity then.  Also ready to head on out to find Sir Drimmle.  Where's he living these days?

----------


## Bennosuke

> im feeling noble something something, but before i start, how much xp do i have to tango with?


1400xp. I'm assuming we will be looking at your character as a local who ends up getting entangled with the characters if that informs what you choose, though I suppose he/she does not have to be local. However, I'm not sure how to bring in a new Inquisitorial agent at this point, so it will probably have to be someone with no Ordos experience.




> Going with insanity then. Also ready to head on out to find Sir Drimmle. Where's he living these days?


Will update your character sheet. From the IC thread:




> The headshot attached to this file depicts a severe man who without rejuve treatments was maybe in his late fifties, with a gaunt pale face, cold blue eyes, and a spider web of a mustache.
> 
> Sir Pennifry Drimmle is a Super Nova ranked member of the Service branch of the Credit Guild, whose is directly responsible for handling the account of House Durchess. Apparently twice in the past The Credit Guild has run investigations into Drimmle's activities, once when one of his rivals in the Guild mysteriously disappeared (not enough evidence could be gathered to draw a verdict), and once for a "questionable" transfer of funds that Drimmle made on behalf of The Durchesses to an off-world encrypted account of unknown personage. The file includes a quick background on his well-to-do upbringing and schooling. It also provides an address, what appears to be a luxurious two floor apartment attached to the spire where the Durchesses live.
> 
> Sir Drimmle's direct superior would be Lord Servicer Gildfrey , who heads the entire Service Branch of the Credit Guild.

----------


## bramblefoot

so where should i roll my stats in? im feeling scum, unless anyone has other opinions

----------


## Bennosuke

This thread is fine. Have you seen the old re-recruiting thread for character creation rules

----------


## bramblefoot

i just poked through it, and have decided on cleric, the better to accumulate wealth

rolls
*Spoiler: roll 1*
Show


(2d10)[*16*]
(2d10)[*14*]
(2d10)[*8*]
(2d10)[*7*]
(2d10)[*13*]
(2d10)[*19*]
(2d10)[*10*]
(2d10)[*5*]
(2d10)[*9*]
(2d10)[*11*]


*Spoiler: roll 2*
Show


(2d10)[*11*]
(2d10)[*11*]
(2d10)[*9*]
(2d10)[*17*]
(2d10)[*4*]
(2d10)[*13*]
(2d10)[*5*]
(2d10)[*10*]
(2d10)[*12*]
(2d10)[*10*]


i will take roll 1

----------


## bramblefoot

emprahs tarot, fate and wounds

(1d100)[*15*]
(1d10)[*8*]
[roll]1d5[/roll

----------


## bramblefoot

wounds reroll, as i borked it 

(1d5)[*5*]

----------


## dojango

OK, so Sir Drimmle seems to be in a slightly better guarded place, so we might want to grab him on the street instead of doing a home invasion.  Pity we're all so helpless at basic investigatory tasks.  Best idea I can think of is sending an anonymous message to his boss showing evidence of his misdeeds (real or fake) so the boss calls him in for a meeting and we ambush him en route.

----------


## rax

If possible, I'd like to take a moment to see if Hound can uncover anything of value on Jen's data-slate. And as for investigation skills, Hound actually has those covered thanks to his Seen This Before talent (including Interrogation and Inquiry). What he lacks are social skills. That said, it's clearly a good idea to have more than one person covering a single skill set.

----------


## bramblefoot

will you whip up a character for me using array one someone?

----------


## rax

> will you whip up a character for me using array one someone?


 Umm, that's a fairly broad mandate. May I ask why you're not building your character yourself? You seem to know what to roll and what sort of careers are available?

----------


## Bennosuke

> If possible, I'd like to take a moment to see if Hound can uncover anything of value on Jen's data-slate. And as for investigation skills, Hound actually has those covered thanks to his Seen This Before talent (including Interrogation and Inquiry). What he lacks are social skills. That said, it's clearly a good idea to have more than one person covering a single skill set.


As I am a most "kind and generous" DM, I will let you choose from the following to try to crack Jen's Data-Slate: Logic to try to reason your way through probable passwords, Security to bypass the slate's locks and security system, or tech use to literally remove the security chips from the slate. 




> will you whip up a character for me using array one someone?


I'm with Rax on this. Why all of a sudden are you asking for another player to build your character for you? I think the main request was simply that you build a character that can handle social situation, and even then those are primarily requests.

----------


## bramblefoot

sorry. anywhoo, what happens if i get a skill twice? does it go up by one step?

----------


## rax

> As I am a most "kind and generous" DM, I will let you choose from the following to try to crack Jen's Data-Slate: Logic to try to reason your way through probable passwords, Security to bypass the slate's locks and security system, or tech use to literally remove the security chips from the slate.


 Seems eminently fair. 

Hound's chances of success are identical with Logic and Tech Use, as both are Int checks and will benefit from his Foresight talent. Let's say he goes with demonstrating his superior intellect and tries to work out the password. 

Logic test (1d100)[*78*] vs. 60 (Int 50, Foresight +10)
Pre-emptive FP re-roll (1d100)[*43*]




> sorry. anywhoo, what happens if i get a skill twice? does it go up by one step?


 Can you give an example of what you mean? In the core rules I believe duplicate skills are pretty much non-existent.

----------


## bramblefoot

i took noble from the inquisitors handbook and cleric from the core rules. noble and cleric overlap on literacy and speak language low Gothic. whats an inquisitorial agent to do?

----------


## rax

I can't find any language saying you get skill mastery, so I'd say you just suck it up.

----------


## Bennosuke

> i took noble from the inquisitors handbook and cleric from the core rules. noble and cleric overlap on literacy and speak language low Gothic. whats an inquisitorial agent to do?


Explicitly on page 96 of the DH core rulebook, if you have the opportunity to gain a skill you already have, you get it at a +10 skill Mastery, this is supported by the example they give. 

@All: Are we waiting on anything in particular to post IC? Still discussing next steps OOC?

----------


## rax

I've honestly always read that as just an explanation of how you advance skills on the career path. Of note there is that you're never offered the skill just by name a second time, it's always written as Skill +10 to indicate that you're taking the next step. But it's nice to know that if I take another ACR that offers the base skill a second time, then I can use it to gain skill mastery if I like.

*Edit:* Hound rolled successfully to guess Jen's passwords a few posts up, so obviously I'd like some feedback on what's on the data-slate before deciding on how to continue.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Edit: Hound rolled successfully to guess Jen's passwords a few posts up, so obviously I'd like some feedback on what's on the data-slate before deciding on how to continue.


My bad. Can you tell it's been a brutal week for me? IC post to come in reply. Hound is now down to 0/2 FPs. 




> I've honestly always read that as just an explanation of how you advance skills on the career path. Of note there is that you're never offered the skill just by name a second time, it's always written as Skill +10 to indicate that you're taking the next step. But it's nice to know that if I take another ACR that offers the base skill a second time, then I can use it to gain skill mastery if I like.


Yeah, take a look at the example in the bottom left corner of the page, about Mordechai. Unless my sleep deprived brain is misinterpreting, I think it's pretty explicit.

----------


## bramblefoot

have a look at my character and tell me what else i should take i have 700 xp left

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...MJIjSSXkw/edit

----------


## rax

> Yeah, take a look at the example in the bottom left corner of the page, about Mordechai. Unless my sleep deprived brain is misinterpreting, I think it's pretty explicit.


 I agree that the plain text of the example can easily be read that way. The reason I don't is because of the context - in the Core rules, there's no way to get the same skill level twice. Only home worlds provide extra skills beyond the career, and apart from Speak Language, the only thing they do is to let the character treat various advanced skills as basic skills. I.e. you can use them at half your characteristic value. In the career paths, there's never a case where the same skill level is offered twice. 

Of course, this changes with the advent of the Inquisitor's Handbook, so perhaps they were just laying the groundwork for future expansions but...I just checked the errata file and it alters the example to the following:




> The Example after Skill Mastery on page 96 should read: Mordechai acquires the Interrogation skill at the Regulator rank. When he reaches the Arbitrator rank he can acquire Interrogation +10, granting him a +10 bonus to any tests made with that skill. If Mordechai then advanced to the Intelligencer rank, he would have Interrogation +20 available, which would increase his bonus when using the skill to +20. If Mordechai did not acquire Interrogation as a Regulator, but decided he wanted it when he reached Arbitrator rank, he could still purchase Interrogation from the Regulator advances and the +10 version from Arbitrator.


Even so, if you prefer your original interpretation, I'm completely fine with that. After all, it's how things work in WFRP and later 40k products like Rogue Trader.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yeah, unless it's gonna create tension among the players, I'm inclined to stick with that interpretation. But I am open to listening if everyone feels otherwise. 

@Bramble: The doc denied my access. Requested access from you I guess.

----------


## rax

On the subject of fate points, I'm sure you've stated it before, but how often do we recover them?

----------


## bramblefoot

done and dusted. you have been granted access

----------


## bramblefoot

(5d10+300)[*327*] doubled due to my noble stuff

here is father milo enko. if i may ask for some ideas of stuff to purchase as im working off a pdf? 

*Spoiler: father milo enko*
Show

50 xp left over

WS: 30
BS: 44
Strength: 28
Toughness: 30
Agility: 39
Intelligence: 33
Perception: 31
Willpower: 27
Fellowship: 46

FP 2/2
14/14  wounds

+10 to charm, deceive and scrutiny when with high authority and with formal situations 

Skills:

Speak language: high gothic
Speak language: low gothic +10
Literacy+10 
Common lore (Imperial creed)
trade : copyist
Trade: cook
Awareness
Inquiry
Deceive
Charm
Scrutiny
Dodge





Talents:
Melee weapon training (primitive)
Pistol weapon training (sp)
Thrown weapon training (primitive)
Sound constitution (1)
Peer (nobility)
Peer (military)
Heightened senses (sight)

Kit:
Sword 1d10R pen 0
Autopistol & one clip
5 throwing knives 1d5-1 R pen 0
Flak vest: body 3, 5 against explosions
Ecclisiarchy robes (good quality clothing)
4 candles
Skull (charm)
Backpack

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey Bramble, sorry for the delay. Can I ask you for the quick write up requested as part of character creation: 




> Give me a few sentences describing your character's appearance. Give me a few sentences describing their background, and a few more on their personality.


And to make it easier for me to follow, a record of XP spent, and included in the character sheet your homeworld, career, divination ect?

----------


## bramblefoot

i will get on that right away.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Bramble: So I think everything looks good overall, but I'd like to flesh out the character's background a little more. First off, are we going with the fact that Milo is from planet Helius Hive World Hapheastein? It would potentially make the character useful to the players as a local. If so I'd suggest looking at the flavor text provided in this thread below: 





> Helius is one of the major hive planets, renowned for its pumping and refining of high grade promethium from the planet's core. Though there are different flavors to the worship of the Emperor on Helius, He is generally worshiped as a god of the sun, and fire and purity. It is common to see a squeezed image of the Imperial Aquila on Helius, where the twin eagles are pushed together so as to almost appear to be a sunburst. Among the major products that Helius provides to the surrounding subsector and sector are large volumes of high grade Promethium, as well as elite patterns of Meltas, Flamers, and fire resistant armors. Furthermore, the slag produced from the refining of promethium is also used to produce a large percent of plasteel and other carbon based plastics used on Imperial ships and architecture.


If not, where is he from and why is he on planet? Also, I think a sentence or two explaining his background as a Noble will be interesting, and of course, I need to know about his Vendetta, as per the Noble background package.

----------


## bramblefoot

he's a local. i think he killed a firstborn scion in a duel. never mind the fact that he was an fething idiot and a pain to boot, but still house middenheim declared a vendetta on him, because honor

----------


## Bennosuke

I would politely like to request a little more detail/thought behind this part. Why did this Noble decide to become an initiate in the Adeptus Ministorum, and how deep does his faith go? Killing a man in a duel is not rather Priestly. Is this something that happened before he joined the Ecclesiarchy... or maybe because of the duel he was forced to join the Ministorum to avoid prosecution or punishment for the killing? I think there are a lot of ways you could go with this, and it would probably help inform who this character is a lot.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight. Sorry about being slow.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. I'm holding off as I assume the group wishes to plan their "approach"... perhaps a little more cautiously this time???  :Small Wink:

----------


## bramblefoot

i think he killed the man in his youth and joined the priesthood to avoid (legal) punishment for his crimes. note that the house is still looking for him

----------


## rax

> No worries. I'm holding off as I assume the group wishes to plan their "approach"... perhaps a little more cautiously this time???


 I thought perhaps you wanted us to wait until bramblefoot's character is done. Or will you be introducing him later?

----------


## Bennosuke

> i think he killed the man in his youth and joined the priesthood to avoid (legal) punishment for his crimes. note that the house is still looking for him


And since then he has developed a true faith, or is being a Cleric a profession he has now fallen into that he is faking his way through, or what? 




> I thought perhaps you wanted us to wait until bramblefoot's character is done. Or will you be introducing him later?


As we are still working on character development, the players can start doing whatever they wish.

----------


## bramblefoot

i think he's kind of adrift, swimming between the life he's known and the life he has now. he's not lacking in faith or oratory ability, he just feels wrong somehow, like he's missing pieces of a puzzle

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Can Hound do a movie hacker trick and try to run down some proper floor plans and information on security systems/security personnel at Sir Drimmle's place?

He has Tech Use trained and investigative uses of Inquiry are covered by his Seen This Before talent.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Bramble: And what is he doing now with his time? Is he running sermons for a small congregation? Is he deep in some specific ecclesiarchal research in a monastic library? Is he in the middle of accomplishing a series of ridiculous acts of penitence? 

Also, see below:

@Rax: I think to accomplish this, Hound will need access to some sort of computer database, which he likely doesn't have immediate access to. However, this may be a good little side quest/reason for the group to be introduced to Bramble's' character, Father Milo, assuming we can come up with a good reason in his background for Milo to have access to such a computer/database...

----------


## bramblefoot

i think father milo monitors a low-level ecclesiarchal scriptorium, complete with a few run-down cogitator banks. he's usually the only one there, along with a couple servitors in various states of disrepair

----------


## rax

> @Rax: I think to accomplish this, Hound will need access to some sort of computer database, which he likely doesn't have immediate access to. However, this may be a good little side quest/reason for the group to be introduced to Bramble's' character, Father Milo, assuming we can come up with a good reason in his background for Milo to have access to such a computer/database...


 I'm fine with this. 

Now might be a good time to ask how you generally envision the existence of an internet equivalent in 40k? In some games I've been in, this has been run cyberpunk-style, where just having a computer and a connection can enable a PC to run down all sorts of leads. In others, there's been no real internet equivalent, just lots of unconnected computers/databases that have to be accessed on site. Are you leaning more towards the latter?

----------


## BananaPhone

Again, apologies for not posting yet, I'm still here, I'll be posting this evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

> i think father milo monitors a low-level ecclesiarchal scriptorium, complete with a few run-down cogitator banks. he's usually the only one there, along with a couple servitors in various states of disrepair


Interesting. All sounds like a good start. My last question then would be, why was Milo assigned to this, and how does he feel about it? Is this some form of punishment? It does not feel like a particularly high status position, but perhaps he relishes the opportunity to be away from the other Priests and their judgements? Or perhaps he resents the position? 




> I'm fine with this. 
> 
> Now might be a good time to ask how you generally envision the existence of an internet equivalent in 40k? In some games I've been in, this has been run cyberpunk-style, where just having a computer and a connection can enable a PC to run down all sorts of leads. In others, there's been no real internet equivalent, just lots of unconnected computers/databases that have to be accessed on site. Are you leaning more towards the latter?


Honestly, I'm leaning more towards the latter, though I would imagine it's likely planet dependent. We know that there is almost no direct technologic communication between planets and that out of orbit you start relying on the unreliable astropaths. But I feel like I've never seen any example of an internet equivalent in any 40K cannon, not that I am an expert. But I feel that the lack of a WWW helps contribute to the feeling of this backwards, dark ages of technology civilization.

----------


## bramblefoot

i leave the reason he was sent to this particular scriptorium up to the gm's mercy. however he does relish the silence and the smell of old tomes.

----------


## Bennosuke

> i leave the reason he was sent to this particular scriptorium up to the gm's mercy. however he does relish the silence and the smell of old tomes.


I'd suggest if Milo likes it, it probably is not a form of punishment. Maybe something he requested, either for the privacy or because he genuinely enjoys the work?

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds great to me  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

Great, have you updated your character sheet with the additional details? 

Also, would you like to make a little write up of the scriptorum? When we originally started the game, each of the players also wrote up a single location and NPC of interest in the setting.

----------


## bramblefoot

i have not

would you in your almighty gm wisdom do a write-up for me?

----------


## BananaPhone

It's your character, my friend, it's part of creating your character that you flesh them out this way.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yeah... I'd suggest just collecting everything we've discussed about your character in this thread and synthesize it into your write up. It shouldn't really take too much time.

----------


## bramblefoot

had a couple gnarly depression days, but im back!

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm sorry man. This is definitely tough times. I'm a stranger and definitely no psychiatrist, but I'm always happy to lend an ear if chatting would help. Feel free to PM me, but of course, no pressure. 

We all gotta try to help each other out if we can.  :Small Smile:

----------


## bramblefoot

thanks man!

----------


## rax

Do we really need or Guilder disguises for this part? Hound is fine with going as an interested party introduced by Severine. We can reconvene at the hideout and suit up before moving on Drimmle if we thing wearing our Guilder robes will help in getting to him.

----------


## Bennosuke

I leave that up to the group. I think the group has a cover, and Severine met Milo as a Guilder, but how much the group wants to maintain that cover is up to you.

Do you want me to hold off on replying IC till the group has made a decision?

----------


## rax

Seems only fair to let the others weigh in.  :Small Smile:

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah I saw this  :Small Tongue: . Marc is happy to maintain cover for as long as possible, it makes sneaking around a lot easier.

----------


## dojango

Yeah keep it on the DL; one of the key weapons of the inquisition is surprise.

----------


## Bennosuke

Do we consider this a sufficient decision, or do we want more discussion before I post IC?

----------


## rax

I assume that's two votes for dressing up as Guilders? If so, then yes, there's a majority for that decision. The important thing from my perspective is to have a robe big enough to hide Hound's revolver and dagger. I assume the Guild robes will be sufficient.

----------


## Bennosuke

Correct, can hide small arms without a problem. Will post IC now.

----------


## bramblefoot

quick question: am i allowed to just roll at any time? or do i hafta wait and ask?

----------


## rax

You can probably roll, but Scrutiny is an opposed test versus Deceive. I've tried to make Hound's statements semi-true rather than outright lies, so I guess it's up to our GM to say if Hound (or Luis) are veering far enough from the truth that they should be rolling Deceive.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow. Sorry I've been a bit **** this past week.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Bramble: Sorry if this was not clear, but you can feel free to roll.

@Banana: NO worries, I know the feeling.




> OOC: Would Tech Use or Inquiry be more appropriate for digging up the information we're looking for?


@Rax: I'd suggest either would be fine. But I also reserve the right to be the arbiter of what Father Milo does and does not know, in the interest of helping to integrate the character into the party.

----------


## bramblefoot

thats fine by me. i am a newbie after all  :Small Smile:

----------


## rax

> @Rax: I'd suggest either would be fine. But I also reserve the right to be the arbiter of what Father Milo does and does not know, in the interest of helping to integrate the character into the party.


 Righto, Hound will do his "tech wiz" thing and roll Tech Use. He'll take his time though, so at least ten minutes to enable use of Foresight.

(1d100)[*55*] vs. 60 (Int 50+10 from Foresight)

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you all for the patience.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
I'm thinking that the most obvious thing for Hound to try and pull up is floor plans of the building Sir Drimmle lives in, or would that be too broad a "question". Also, is this his only shot at recovering information or can he roll again to dig for more useful stuff?

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd say getting the floor plans themselves is a fine question, though this may not provide information about the security system, most obvious points of surreptitious entry, ect. 

I'd say that it would probably take Hound a good amount of time working against the cogitator to get this info based on the roll, maybe a little over a half hour. He could continue working and try to get more information, but then he may be overstaying his welcome or risk drawing a curious eye from their host....

Please confirm that this is how you want to use your question and I will provide the info IC.

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna roll charm against arl. does this qualify as a formal setting?

(1d100)[*63*]

----------


## Bennosuke

> im gonna roll charm against arl. does this qualify as a formal setting?
> 
> [roll0]


I'd suggest using rolls against another player only if they are in agreement with it. So I leave it up to Wynde

----------


## rax

> I'd say getting the floor plans themselves is a fine question, though this may not provide information about the security system, most obvious points of surreptitious entry, ect. 
> 
> I'd say that it would probably take Hound a good amount of time working against the cogitator to get this info based on the roll, maybe a little over a half hour. He could continue working and try to get more information, but then he may be overstaying his welcome or risk drawing a curious eye from their host....
> 
> Please confirm that this is how you want to use your question and I will provide the info IC.


 Would getting the floor plans include actually getting Drimmle's apartment number? From Jen's slate, we know how to get inside through the secret entrance, but as far as I can tell we don't actually know where in the building he lives.

----------


## Bennosuke

You have his address already from the data scrolls taken from the Guilder's office.

----------


## rax

Cool. Then Hound will content himself with digging up floor plans. We'll have to deal with any security on site, but hopefully the secret entrance is so secret that there's no great security attached.

----------


## Bennosuke

The floor plans show a impressively spacious two story complex that appears to be attached to the lower Western facing spire owned by The Durchesse family. The master bedroom on the top floor appears to have a massive rounded glass wall facing the sunrise side of the spire, and the bedroom itself is as large as the main floor of the acolytes' current compound/hideout. The layout also shows and adjacent and elaborate master bathroom, what looks like a servant's quarter, kitchen, and dining space all on the first floor. There appears to be a main entrance accessible to the outside Hive, as well as a private entrance into the domain of the Durchesse. Interestingly, there appears to be a third entrance/exit that appears to lead to... nothing. 

The walls of the apartment appear thick enough to be sound proof, and to house an appropriately robust security system, and may even be fitted with some sort of anti-ballistic armor.

Any attempt to explore/navigate/sneak through the apartment will be at a +25 for anyone with access to the layout.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## bramblefoot

maybe you guys need an invite to some party or soiree or something like that?

----------


## Bennosuke

> OOC: We're the big I, we can draft anyone we want! Maybe we can use Milo to help disguise us as wandering friars. We can knock directly on the mansion door asking for donations for missionary work.


Um.... yes please! That is outrageous and hilarious... and JUST MIGHT WORK! 

However, if you wanted to keep things a little more grounded, as Hound has hit a wall on the information he can gather, it might be reasonable to assume that Milo has access to more intel than he was able to gather and perhaps by "explaining the situation" you might be able to get more help???

----------


## rax

Hmm, yeah, maybe so. But there's still the matter of deciding to involve this random contact further in our investigation. Is Severine still around?

----------


## dojango

He knows too much... he either joins us or he doesn't...

----------


## bramblefoot

Im gonna get a post up when me internet returns. Chant the litany of awakening for the Google pls

----------


## Bennosuke

> Hmm, yeah, maybe so. But there's still the matter of deciding to involve this random contact further in our investigation. Is Severine still around?


Severine is still "around" I am basically treating her like an NPC in the background... due to her head injury  :Small Cool: 

Also, this:




> Luis throws his arm around the priest and says, "Now, brother, you might be wondering what a couple of upstanding citizens like ourselves are doing with this information. It's a good question, and one that deserves a good answer. But first I gotta ask you; are you a loyal servant o' the emperor, like us? Would you be a soldier against corruption?"


is amazing  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

Well, Luis' intervention is probably going to solve this problem.  :Small Big Grin:  

Hound was going to start digging into Milo's relationship with Severine to find out if he seems trustworthy and useful enough to bring on board, because right now all he knows is that Milo had some useful info stored in his cogitators...and to Hound that might just as well be a reason to kill him in order to cover our tracks.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol. I think one way or another I'll probably be giving out a small drop of XP for this scene, for everyone working together to move things forward and incorporate a new character relatively quickly... and because I think this tactic is hilarious.

----------


## rax

Absolutely knackered today. Aiming to post tomorrow evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. It has been a brutal week on my end as well.

----------


## BananaPhone

Likewise  :Small Sigh: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Still following obviously. Let me know if you want me to start wrapping things up.

----------


## bramblefoot

may i have help with a shopping spree? i dont know what to buy

----------


## rax

What have you got and what do you think you're missing? And how much cash?

----------


## bramblefoot

i have 654 thrones. i'd like a micro-bead, and something heavier than an autopistol in case i run into something like a hive twist 

i would also like some reloads for my autopistol

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm okay with your character having made some of those purchases before the game started.

----------


## rax

If you want something heavier, buy man-stopper rounds to get Pen 3 and maybe switch a regular autopistol for the Orthlack Mark IV from Inquisitor's Handbook - it has higher base damage.

It probably doesn't fit your character background, but picking up a silencer could be useful for this job.

----------


## Bennosuke

Am I correct that I am still waiting on the players IC, or are people waiting for me and I missed something?

----------


## bramblefoot

i picked up the orthlack, along with 48 manstopper rounds and forty extra normal bullets. i also got a silencer

----------


## Bennosuke

****, I need to make a character box for Father Milo!

@Bramble: Where are you updating your character sheet atm? On the google doc?

----------


## rax

> Am I correct that I am still waiting on the players IC, or are people waiting for me and I missed something?


 Don't know if *bramblefoot* and *dojango* want to do any more bonding, but if Milo is now one of us and we're being open about our target, then the only thing Hound might still want to do is dig for more information in the cogitators.

----------


## bramblefoot

im good to continue
on the google doc, tho i can swap to myth weavers if necessary

----------


## BananaPhone

Again, I apologise for terrible posting rate.

----------


## Bennosuke

And I should apologize for the poor post rate myself. I'll move things along, but just rereading the IC thread, it does not seem like the group has told Milo they are part of the Inquisition (let me know if I'm outright missing this). Do we want to RP through it? Imagine it happened off screen? Assume this is just a group of "hardcore" Credit Guilders?

----------


## bramblefoot

i hath no opinion, however the party wants to do it is fine

----------


## dojango

He can draw his own conclusions... but after the mission the interrogator can draft him if needed.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I've given all players 50xp for roleplaying through the last scene. This is updated in all characters' "Character Box" on the first page of this thread. 

@Bramble: I've made a character box for Milo. I want to check two things. First, is the 654 thrones you have listed on the google doc correct after the recent purchases you made??? I think it should be lower, right? Also, what book is the Ortholak Autopistol from?

----------


## bramblefoot

im at 517 thrones now. the orthlack was 75, pg 178 inquisitors handbook manstopper rounds are 40 thrones, and bullets were 2 thrones

edit: micro-bead was also 20

----------


## rax

> Okay, I've given all players 50xp for roleplaying through the last scene. This is updated in all characters' "Character Box" on the first page of this thread.


 Oh, cool. Hound might have enough xp to buy a new skill or attribute advance. Is that something we can do right away or do you prefer we wait for a break in the action?

Also, I'm off to bed, so I'll post IC tomorrow.

----------


## Bennosuke

If it's okay, I'm going to ask you wait till there is a break in the action. You'll also get a bunch more XP at that time, so you may as well wait anyways.

----------


## Bennosuke

Milo's character box updated. I'm going to give Banana a chance to respond, but will otherwise move things along assuming she joins Father Milo

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll post tonight. 

Again, apologies for being complete crap these past couple of weeks.

----------


## Bennosuke

Life happens. Hope everything is okay. As always, not that I know anyone, nor am I any type of therapist, but always happy to lend a relatively anonymous ear to anyone who wants to private message me. Life is tough and we all gotta look out for each other.

----------


## rax

> If it's okay, I'm going to ask you wait till there is a break in the action.


 Not a problem at all.

----------


## dojango

tech use!  my one weakness!

----------


## dojango

Literacy!  My one weakness!

----------


## bramblefoot

id take help from the party for a good lie. personally, i'm thinking about claiming her as a notarized witness, but _shrug_

----------


## dojango

Why wouldn't you bring your trusted banker with you when soliciting donations?  After all, it's not like a humble priest has the wherewithal to handle the large sums of money he's been collecting.  Although this guy is also a credit guilder, so maybe she's your reference?  She recommended Sir Drimmle as a charitable and loyal imperial subject who's more than happy to help those in need.

----------


## bramblefoot

thank you dojango! that could save my ass

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Is the door Hound and Luis have arrived at unlocked, or does it simply not have a visible lock (and hence could still be locked)?

----------


## Bennosuke

The door does appears to have some sort of lock system, which "unbolted" when the group punched in their security code to get in.

----------


## dojango

Sounds like we have confirmation of the target, let's get this black-bag operation going.

----------


## rax

And Hound is happy to let Luis take the lead. He's a lab rat, not an entry man for a storming party.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## dojango

Three degrees of success on a knockdown attack.  If I win, he's knocked down, if I win by 2 degrees he also takes a level of fatigue (no damage tho)

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry all for the delay in reply. It has been a brutal few days at work since getting back from Italy. 

For those assaulting Drimmle, can I have initiative rolls? It doesn't sound like we're being sneaky sneaky, so I don't think we are going for a surprise round. 

Otherwise, if this is a sneak attack, Dojango will you give me a stealth roll?

----------


## dojango

initiative:  (1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Drimmle (1d10)[*3*]

*Initiative Order*
Luis 8
Drimme 5

----------


## rax

Initiative (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Hound
Luis 8
Drimmle 5

PM'ed him, but going to give Wynward about a day to roll initiative and will otherwise roll for his character to keep things moving.

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, rolling initiative for Arl to keep things moving. 

(1d10)[*6*] +3

*Initiative Order*
Hound 9
Arl 9
Luis 8
Drimmle 5

*EDIT: Alright. Let's get rolling. I will have Arl hang back and attack after Hound and Luis. I will wait for Hound to roll or declare an action before resolving Luis'. Thank you everyone for the patience.*

----------


## rax

I think I covered Hound's actions for the first and possibly more rounds already. 

Basically, I need to know what Hound sees to know if I'm going to be attacking someone. If there's no one but Drimmle, Hound's priority is to open the front door.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay. See IC post. Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## dojango

I'm still planning on knocking him down, I rolled in the IC thread a few posts ago.  He has to beat the DoS or he's knocked down and takes fatigue.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yep, Hound just had a higher initiative, so I wanted to give Rax the chance to declare actions first. 

Drimmle's strength roll (1d100)[*98*](98) vs 27

----------


## rax

Re your question in the IC thread, I'm happy to wait a couple of days to see if Wyndeward wants to do anything special. Since Luis' tackle was so successful, Hound obviously isn't going to shoot anyone for now. 

In the next round, Hound would either:

1. Find a way to open the front door for the rest of our crew, or

2. Help Luis by threatening Drimmle if he doesn't stop fighting and cooperate. This would be Hound's course of action if Luis seems to be having trouble subduing Drimmle.

Clearly, Arl acting could help finish this quicker, but unless Drimmle makes an amazing comeback or is desperate enough to take on three armed intruders by himself, it also feels like this might be a good time for Drimmle to surrender... :Small Wink:

----------


## Wyndeward

Init roll (1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## dojango

Yeah going to intimidate him into surrendering, if that doesn't work we can club him into unconsciousness.  While I'm tempted to just drag him out for enhanced questioning back at the safehouse we should probably toss the manse for evidence so we can start tracking down the rest of the network.  We don't need it for a trial since as far as Luis is concerned, he just had it.

(1d100)[*94*] v. 47 str intimidate.

----------


## dojango

Lol, not again.  Going to fate point that.  (1d100)[*50*] v. 47

----------


## BananaPhone

Let Marcella in and she can...

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## dojango

I was thinking we could say Lord Durchess sent us and see what he starts blathering about.  Should we just black-bag him and haul him off to the safehouse for interrogation, or should we toss the manse first?  Might run into guards or servants if we toss the place.

----------


## BananaPhone

Who has the highest intimidation?

Cos Marcella can pull a little Psycher trick like levitate something, while the Intimidation guy threatens to take Drimmle to her buddies at the Telepathorium to rip the info out of his mind if he doesn't divulge it willingly?

----------


## rax

Sorry for not responding IC yet. Between work and family stuff my gaming has been suffering over the last few weeks. I expect to put up a reply tomorrow evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries, I suspect you are not the only one we are waiting on.

@All: Is there some way people would like me to move things forward? I am assuming I am waiting for y'all.

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo has nothing to do, so i am waiting as well.

note: just cause i have nothing to do does not mean i want a daemon sprung on my ass.

----------


## Bennosuke

Why nothing to do? He's got the ability to join the main group and help out, or go off and start exploring Drimmle's house if he wants.

----------


## bramblefoot

oops. lemme post

----------


## rax

> I was thinking we could say Lord Durchess sent us and see what he starts blathering about.  Should we just black-bag him and haul him off to the safehouse for interrogation, or should we toss the manse first?  Might run into guards or servants if we toss the place.


 I don't think transporting Drimmle back to the safe house is going to work. It took a couple of hours to get here in two separate rail cars with guards at every station. There's way too much that can go wrong if we try and move him out of the house. 

My vote is for tying him up and interrogating him on site. That shouldn't require more than two or three of us, freeing up the rest to search Drimmle's place for any other useful information.

----------


## dojango

Alright I guess I will be on team interrogation. What is Hound going to do?

----------


## BananaPhone

Hey Mr GM, Marcella's psychic power also allows her to now _where_ said persons are within range, it's basically a radar that penetrates all materials. 

Would that change the result of the roll? She knows there's 1 other person around and where they are?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Hey Mr GM, Marcella's psychic power also allows her to now _where_ said persons are within range, it's basically a radar that penetrates all materials. 
> 
> Would that change the result of the roll? She knows there's 1 other person around and where they are?


That was not my interpretation from re-reading the rules for this power:

"Reaching out with your mind, you get a
vague inkling of other life forms within
range. You automatically detect all living
creatures in the area. Walls in excess of 1
metre thick block this power.

Overbleed: For every 5 points by which
you exceed the Threshold, you extend the
Range by an additional 10 metres."

pg 167 of my PDF copy

It specifically says a vague inkling and lists nothing about pinpointing location ect. Happy to discuss further if I'm missing something; this was just my interpretation of what is provided.

----------


## rax

> Alright I guess I will be on team interrogation. What is Hound going to do?


 Since Hound can make Interrogation tests as an Int test, I figure he's going to be on team interrogation as well. 

Of note is that each use of the skill takes 1d5 hours, so we really need to be sure that there's no one else in the house to disturb us and we need to post a watch to prevent being interrupted. 

*@Bennosuke*
Re the gag in the IC thread, it's just there to keep Drimmle quiet for now. Obviously we'll remove it when we want him to speak.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Happy to discuss further if I'm missing something; this was just my interpretation of what is provided.



Nah I'm just a dumbass and misread. All good!

----------


## rax

Drimmle seems quite full of himself and might take a bit of convincing to spill the beans. All in favour of flashing the Inquisitorial rosette to help scare him into cooperating once we begin asking questions for real?

----------


## BananaPhone

That seems the most apt measure if he continues to be recalcitrant. 

Btw Mr GM, do Milo and Marcella get a surprise round action given that they're essentially laying in waiting?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Btw Mr GM, do Milo and Marcella get a surprise round action given that they're essentially laying in waiting?


I had posted this in the IC thread in my last post:




> (OOC: No need to state the safety is off. However, either try to hide and roll appropriately, or roll initiative for when the servitor rounds the corner please... unless there is something else you wish to do, in which case please state it.)


Marcella succeeded on her Chamealeon power activation (nice roll on both psychic powers), so I'll need you to roll for concealment with your +30 to be actually hidden to get your surprise action. 

I'll wait for you to roll and will in the meantime roll for the Servitor's initiative (1d10)[*6*] +2

*Initiative Order*
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5

And for what it's worth my rolls have been terrible overall, so this might be very easy due to bad luck.

----------


## BananaPhone

> I had posted this in the IC thread in my last post:



BP skimming through posts and missing important little details again, ftw.

*Concealment:* (1d100)[*1*]  TN 64

----------


## rax

Alright then, Hound will be using the rosette to try and help the interrogation. In IC time, I'd suggest that we wait until the servitor has been dealth with until we start the interrogation proper. We don't want to be interrupted in the middle of things. 

OOC, I'll try and get a post up tonight unless *@Bennosuke* prefers we wait until the servitor scene is done so as to be able to include any consequences from that.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jeez, somebody take Banana to Vegas stat! 

Okay BP, Marcella gets her surprise attack, and for the natural 01, I'll give her an additional +20 on her surprise attack roll. Marcella's surprise attack will start off the combat. 

*@Rax*: I don't think waiting is necessary. I'd especially prefer that we keep everyone engaged rather than waiting around for two players to get their combat on.

----------


## bramblefoot

attack roll as banana's been slacking

(1d100)[*94*]

jesus christ, my dice seem to hate me!

thats two 90+ in the last two rolls

----------


## BananaPhone

She hasn't seen it yet. Marc is waiting for it to come around the corner. Maybe it's rocking a shotgun, maybe it's got nothing.

----------


## Bennosuke

> She hasn't seen it yet. Marc is waiting for it to come around the corner. Maybe it's rocking a shotgun, maybe it's got nothing.


My bad, I thought I was waiting for you. My fault all! Sorry for the poor communication. IC post coming now

----------


## bramblefoot

milo would wait until it rounded the corner to put six man-stopper rounds in its gullet

----------


## rax

Sorry for not getting an IC post up, I've been away on a brief trip and ended up with less time on my hands than I thought. Aiming to ask some pointed questions of Drimmle tomorrow.

----------


## BananaPhone

> My bad, I thought I was waiting for you. My fault all! Sorry for the poor communication. IC post coming now


No worries mate.

No prizes for guessing what Marions action will be  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Good news bad news.

Good news: 22 for Spasm means the Servitor gets -30 to its WP roll.

Bad news is *Psychic Phenomena*: (1d100)[*68*] - *Shadows of the Warp*

_"For a split second the world changes in appearance and everyone within 96 meters has a glimpse at the heart of the warp. Everyone in the area (including the Psyker) must make a WP test or gain 3 Insanity Points"_

So basically a second of that video clip from _Event Horizon_ beams into everyones brains.

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha, wow. Everyone within (d100)[*96*] meters has to take a Willpower test or gain 1d5 insanity points.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahem, I said take (1d5)[*3*] Insanity Points.


I think last time I did Sense Presence there wasn't anyone else out to 60 meters except the servitor. So I can't think there's anyone else out to 96 meters either, given it's a huge nobles house.

----------


## BananaPhone

And Marcella WP test: (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 50.


Don't worry everyone, the Psyker is okay!

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo may have a harder time of it

(1d100)[*13*] tn 27

----------


## BananaPhone

See? What are you worried about? Stick with me and you'll go far  :Small Wink: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Well, this could go very poorly for everyone. 

Rolling WP for spasm for the Servitor (1d100)[*83*](83)

Drimmle's WP test (1d100)[*21*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

And the servitor's attack on Marcella (1d100)[*38*](38)

----------


## bramblefoot

quick question: did my shot take place or not? i just wanna know so i know how much ammo i have in the gun

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*24*] v. 22 this can only go well

----------


## Bennosuke

Wow, that's rough how close that roll was!!! I am very tempted to let you get away without the insanity... Shall I leave it up to the other players to decide???

----------


## Wyndeward

(1d100)[*27*]

Let's see...

Ugh, just missed... :/

----------


## BananaPhone

> Wow, that's rough how close that roll was!!! I am very tempted to let you get away without the insanity... Shall I leave it up to the other players to decide???


I'm fine with a little fudge of the rolls in their favour  :Small Wink: .

----------


## bramblefoot

me too. also, i still need bennosuke to say if i missed or hit or didnt shoot at all

----------


## rax

I have no trouble letting others pass on a near miss.  :Small Smile: 

(1d100)[*77*] vs. WP 41 (+10 is Resistance (Psychic Powers) applies)

Pre-emptive re-roll if Strong Minded talent applies (1d100)[*18*]

*Edit:* Hound now has 6 IP unless the re-roll counts.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
BTW, considering Hound's specialized training - he's got the full set of relevant Forbidden Lores as untrained skills plus his Seen This Before talent - would it be fair to have him be able to guess what just happened in the IC thread?

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow. 

Marcella will Spasm the servitor again (I'll just use 1 die this time hah) and shoot it with her laspistol with her other half action.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5


@All: Sorry for the delay in posting. It's ben a **** week. 

@Bramble: Milo's base BS is 44 + 20 for full auto + 10 for range= 74. I think you rolled 94; so no, that will be a miss. And I did mess up that Marcella should be going after Milo as this is the first full round; my bad. I will include the detail of this in my upcoming IC post. 

... I don't know what your IC roll was about, if you want to keep that for your second turn... I suppose you can...

It seems like most players are alright with letting those with very close rolls "Keep their sanity". Because of this, I will give a pass to Luis and Arl (aren't I the nicest?). 

@Rax: As much as I want to give you the reroll here, I think Strong Minded is more to protect against direct psychic attacks rather than to protect against the fear of seeing the impossible unreality of the warp. Unshakeable faith would probably be a better fit there. However, that 18 is a great roll and I'm happy to let you keep it if we have a roll come up in the near future... again, because I'm so nice...




> BTW, considering Hound's specialized training - he's got the full set of relevant Forbidden Lores as untrained skills plus his Seen This Before talent - would it be fair to have him be able to guess what just happened in the IC thread?


I am totally okay with this, and think it will make for interesting RP.

----------


## bramblefoot

i do not. (for the second roll)

i completely understand

----------


## BananaPhone

I swear this is the Hallway of Bad Shots that we're in.

----------


## rax

Maybe if you try it with fewer warp intrusions to distract the shooters?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bennosuke

Will try to post in the IC tonight, but if I can get initiative rolls from anyone else who wants to joint the fight that would be appreciated (though of course, probably at least one person should stick with Drimmle)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for the Servitor's wp (1d100)[*10*](10)

And then for it's attack (1d100)[*36*](36)

And damage (1d10)[*3*](3)

EDIT: Looks like my luck is getting better. Will keep the Servitor's attack rolls for the next round after people have been given a chance to roll initiative.

----------


## rax

> Will try to post in the IC tonight, but if I can get initiative rolls from anyone else who wants to joint the fight that would be appreciated (though of course, probably at least one person should stick with Drimmle)


 Hound is staying put with Drimmle. He'll only join the fight if he hears things are going very badly.

----------


## Bennosuke

I have updated Hound's character box.

----------


## BananaPhone

Whose turn is it?

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5

Technically we are back to the top of the order with it being the Servitor's turn. However, it sounded like at least Arl was coming down the hall, so I was going to give Wynde the chance to roll initiative and see if he could go ahead of the Servitor. However, maybe if he doesn't roll in the next 24 hours we will start the round without them.

----------


## BananaPhone

See guys, this is why I always use Marcella's Psychic Powers.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative*
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5
Arl 4

Rolling dodge for the Servitor (1d100)[*90*]

----------


## Bennosuke

And sorry for the double post

Servitor's attack (1d100)[*30*]
And damage (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## bramblefoot

stuff happens, i dont judge

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Think I can use Int to roll Intimidate? It's an untrained skill check either way, but using Strength or Fel means rolling vs. 35 including the bonus, Int is 45 (25+20).

----------


## Bennosuke

> *@Bennosuke*
> Think I can use Int to roll Intimidate? It's an untrained skill check either way, but using Strength or Fel means rolling vs. 35 including the bonus, Int is 45 (25+20).


I think it's a hard sell, but if you feel Hound can use his Intelligence as a means of intimidating, and explain how he would do it, I will consider it.

----------


## bramblefoot

@bennosuke

that shot has pen 3 due to my man-stopper rounds fyi

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm aware. My math is correct  :Small Cool:

----------


## bramblefoot

understood. i just thought id check  :Small Smile:

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight.

----------


## rax

> I think it's a hard sell, but if you feel Hound can use his Intelligence as a means of intimidating, and explain how he would do it, I will consider it.


 Well, the skill description notes that Intimidate is normally rolled vs. Strength, but "...more subtle threats such as blackmail may use Intelligence or Fellowship at the GM's option". 

Hound definitely isn't trying to intimidate under threat of immediate bodily harm, so it _should_ be either Intelligence of Fellowship for this check. The argument for using Intelligence here is that Hound is making a logical argument in that Drimmle can help himself and reduce the punishment for his actions by coming clean, but I concede that the argument is also couched in an appeal to emotion and faith in order to set the stage. I think it could go either way - there's both Intelligence- and Fellowship-related bits in there. That holds true for his earlier bit of intimidation as well - flashing the Inquisitorial rosette while rattling off that we already know what he's done, and that filling in the blanks is the only way he has of softening his sentence. That's pretty much blackmail right there...

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh come'on. This is getting ridiculous. 

Shot gun twice. Missed twice. 

Used powers twice. Got psychic phenomena twice. 

And the one time she got a power off? He resisted it. 

Ever since the lower hive section of the game the forum roller has conspired to make Marc an incompetent detriment to the party (like when I burned 2 Fate Points to make a 50% chance psyniscience roll just to sense a bit of xeno residue in molten metal with 3 rolls...and failed all of them). Either I can't hit anything, I can't know anything or I'm blowing up the party. It's like all the bad rolls I was _supposed_ to have for all the game I am getting nothing but now. 

*Psychic Phenomena:* (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Wonderful, a banshee howl out to a kilometre. All for one servitor. 

*Toughness check:* (1d100)[*61*]

*Deafened rounds:* (1d10)[*2*]


After this part of the game I'll probably retire Marc, as the forum roller has made it clear over these past few months that the char will not be of any use. I'm pretty laid back and I took the chance that there'll always be a bit of a 'stuff goes bad' when playing a Psychic in Dark Heresy, it's a part of the random fun. But the past few months rolls have just been atrocious, and it's not fun playing a character who went from Hero to Zero and an incompetent drag on the party who is a constant detriment. She's generated 3 psychic phenomena for _2 encounters_ since Hound joined the game (not point to you, just using that as a marker for when the game was post-underhive section) an average of 1.5 psychic phenomena per encounter using _minor psychic powers_ (for what should be a 1 in 10 chance) that screws over the party somehow, and failed almost every other roll whether it's knowledge, sensing something or just shooting a gun. At first I was fine rolling with the good and the bad, but I've lost my sense of humor for it and the forum roller has spoken, so I'll retire Marc before one of my **** rolls gets the party TPK'ed.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Well, the skill description notes that Intimidate is normally rolled vs. Strength, but "...more subtle threats such as blackmail may use Intelligence or Fellowship at the GM's option". 
> 
> Hound definitely isn't trying to intimidate under threat of immediate bodily harm, so it _should_ be either Intelligence of Fellowship for this check. The argument for using Intelligence here is that Hound is making a logical argument in that Drimmle can help himself and reduce the punishment for his actions by coming clean, but I concede that the argument is also couched in an appeal to emotion and faith in order to set the stage. I think it could go either way - there's both Intelligence- and Fellowship-related bits in there. That holds true for his earlier bit of intimidation as well - flashing the Inquisitorial rosette while rattling off that we already know what he's done, and that filling in the blanks is the only way he has of softening his sentence. That's pretty much blackmail right there...


I'm good with it, feel free to roll... though of course, here comes a second Psychic phenomenon.

@Bannana: I don't think you have to be that hard on yourself/Marcella. Luck always ebbs and flows in these games. If anything, maybe just a reason to be more cautious about how often Marcella uses her powers?

----------


## Bennosuke

WP Roll for the servitor (1d100)[*95*](95) and Toughness roll (1d100)[*53*](53)

----------


## bramblefoot

wp and toughness rolls for father milo

(1d100)[*65*] tn 27

(1d100)[*59*] tn 30

----------


## rax

Intimidate test (1d100)[*6*] vs. 45

Toughness test (1d100)[*35*] vs. 40

*Edit:* Ah, I see where all the good rolls that Marcella's missing have gone...

----------


## Bennosuke

Toughness roll for drimmle (1d100)[*36*]

EDIT: Ah, just barely missed. Looks like Hound is gonna have to yell at Drimmle for a little bit to intimidate him. *@Rax*: Nice rolls. Feel free to post Hound's reaction to the scream and subsequent attempt to intimidate Drimmle and will reply appropriately.

Otherwise, I believe it is* Arl's* turn to attack.

----------


## Wyndeward

Toughness roll

(1d100)[*13*] vs. 38

----------


## rax

> EDIT: Ah, just barely missed. Looks like Hound is gonna have to yell at Drimmle for a little bit to intimidate him. *@Rax*: Nice rolls. Feel free to post Hound's reaction to the scream and subsequent attempt to intimidate Drimmle and will reply appropriately.


 Will do, but not until Saturday.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for the Servitor's attack (1d100)[*12*] and damage (1d10)[*2*]

EDIT: 




> what are the general rules for being deafened?


The rules are not too strict. Per page 201:

"You cannot hear at all, or at least not well enough to
communicate with others. Until you recover or have this
disability repaired, you will automatically fail any Skill
or Characteristic Test that relies on sound. Apart from
also having trouble communicating with your fellow
Acolytes, the GM is free to decide whenever being deaf
will have an effect in the game."

----------


## bramblefoot

gonna fp that 100: 

(1d100)[*16*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Slow down one second. I just want to make sure I understand you. You rolled WP and toughness in this thread, post 769, posted 7/25/22. 

Then you rolled 8/3 in the IC thread, post 960. This was a d100 and a d10. My question was if that was your attack and damage roll? 

You just replied in the IC thread while making another set of rolls: 




> actually, no. i thought i needed a wp and toughness, when i only needed toughness


Was that to my prior question, and if so, then what was that IC thread post 960 for? If that IC post was your attack and damage roll, then why are you rolling again? 

I think regardless of your answers, I would request that you label what you are rolling in the future so that it will be easier for me to follow along.  :Small Wink:

----------


## bramblefoot

understood.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, with that in mind, it sounds like we have three attack rolls. So in regards to spending FP, you can spend a single FP to get your second attack roll (which was a failure), or you could spend a second FP (two in total) to get to your success. Technically, I am being lenient here since I am letting you make choices knowing what your results will be. 

Your call. Otherwise, it is Banana's turn.

----------


## bramblefoot

ill just let them fail.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting today.

----------


## Bennosuke

Checking in Banana???

*Initiative*
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5
Arl 4

----------


## BananaPhone

Yup, here, posting today.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well, Arl's shot will definitely put the Servitor away. Nice rolls Wynde. Since Marcella should technically act first, I'll give Banana the chance to post today, but will otherwise wrap things up. Will probably through Arl a little extra XP anyways for the "critical hit".

----------


## bramblefoot

hey bennosuke, how much for the medicae skill? id like to buy it

----------


## Bennosuke

Per the rulebook, Medicae becomes available to the Cleric at rank 5, "Cleric" for 300xp. If you want it earlier it will cost more, say 500xp.

----------


## bramblefoot

ok thank you. i will hold off on that for now

----------


## rax

Going through a bit of a heatwave and it's sucking the energy out of me, so I'm only managing to update a couple of my games a day. Aiming to get round to this one tomorrow evening.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BananaPhone

I think I'll take Biomancy as Marcs first Psyker Specialisation.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you everyone for the patience with me these last two weeks. Been long hours at work followed by about an hour of interviewing for a new job at the nd of the day. Going on vacation this week and will have a lot of personal time to post during it, so expect a more regular post rate.

IC post coming now.

----------


## bramblefoot

schtuff happens, no worries

----------


## BananaPhone

All good Ben, we've been going for almost two years now so you're entitled to _some_ leeway  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## rax

> ...the expensive rejuve treatments he'd undergone to make him seem frail and elderly...


 Rejuve treatments to seem frail and elderly? Is that a fashion thing or is there a "less" missing from the sentence?

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you all. 

@Rax: That was more something along the lines of how the Drimmle's fear expose how old and frail he is, despite the expensive rejuve treatments he's had  :Small Wink:  :Small Tongue:

----------


## bramblefoot

> Thank you all. 
> 
> @Rax: That was more something along the lines of how the Drimmle's fear expose how old and frail he is, despite the expensive rejuve treatments he's had


do i know anything about lord durchess, given that im noble born of this hive?

----------


## rax

There's a summary of the Durchess family in one of the early posts when Hound joins the team. He rolled well on his knowledge skills...

----------


## Bennosuke

> do i know anything about lord durchess, given that im noble born of this hive?


I think its safe to assume he knows the basics since the family is pretty powerful. Id assume theyve never met though.

----------


## bramblefoot

understood, lemme update my post

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you Bramble. 
@All: I assume I'm waiting on the players but please let me know if I'm missing something. As a general rule, I'm almost always under-caffeinated.

----------


## rax

Having a tough week, but I'll post more questions for Drimmle tomorrow. Sorry for holding things up.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Having a tough week, but I'll post more questions for Drimmle tomorrow. Sorry for holding things up.


No worries. Other players could be posting as well  :Small Wink: . Regardless hope your surviving and that things get better.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry too, the fiance flew in this past Saturday and now we're off to a few cities for a bit. My posting will be spotty for the next 5 days or so.

----------


## Bennosuke

Enjoy the time with the fiancée!

----------


## rax

So, how would everyone like to proceed from here? I see our ultimate aim as building a case against Lord Durchess, who just happens to be one of the most powerful men in the Hive. And while we don't need to bring him to a public trial, we should assume we need strong evidence of his wrong-doing to get the Inquisition to take him down.

So far, Drimmle has largely confirmed what we know. Even the information that the goods were being delivered from off-world is something we already knew (or heavily suspected). I was thinking of pressing him on Lord Durchess' reaction to the loss of the latest shipment. Drimmle has made it clear that Durchess' was upset, but what instructions has he given about handling the situation? 

Other thoughts on how to progress:
1. Drimmle suspects that Clan Sabay leaves the hive to pick up off-world deliveries. That doesn't seem to gel with the accounts of the failed sale that started all of this. IIRC, all indications are that the off-world supplier was in the Underhive, delivering the goods directly to Half-Face. Drimmle could just be wrong, but it might be worth questioning him about why he believes the Clan Sabay picks up the goods outside the hive. 

2. Get Drimmle to provide us with the exact dates when crates and funds were delivered to Sabay and exact dates on when Durchess received shipments from the Underhive. This has no immediate value, but could prove important later to build our case or at least discern if there's a pattern involved. 

3. Corollary to #2 - get Drimmle to turn over all of his/Durchess' financial records connected to these transactions. IIRC selling weapons and providing cash to the Underhive is at least frowned on by the Guild and the authorities? Access to the real financial records (and knowledge of how to interpret them) could be a smoking gun later on. 

3. We can hardly let Drimmle wander around after we're done. He needs to disappear, but do we just get rid of him or do we remove his entire team? Obviously, once Drimmle in particular disappears, Durchess is likely to suspect that something's up, but that would likely also be the case if it's just Drimmle and Jen who have disappeared or died. Killing off the entire team at least removes them from the chess board and covers our tracks. 

4. As an alternative, do we think we can turn Drimmle and the rest of his team? Force them to work for us and keep up the facade vis-a-vis Durchess for now? We have the threat of the Inquisition to dangle over them, and "leniency" could be expected if they serve loyally. The question, of course, is how to use them if they agree to turn...

----------


## BananaPhone

We could pretend to implant a remote or psychically activated mini-bomb in Drimmle, and threaten that the Witch can hear his thoughts and will be randomly reading them. He plays along to help give us the evidence we need to take down his boss, and he can keep his position within the guild, albeit as an informant and collaborator for the Inquisition.

But if he betrays us, we'll know and the mini-bomb will paint the nearest wall with an interesting new hint of brain.

It's a classic carrot and stick situation. Even if our team fails, we'll be informing the Inquisition, and his boss will happily offer him as the sacrificial lamb to save himself. It needs to be impressed upon him that working with our team is his _only_ way of coming out of this alive, with his status and soul intact. All other courses of action lead to execution and damnation.

The mini-bomb is bull**** if course, but we've got the guy so dead scared atm and we have the presence of an actual Witch, he'll probably believe it. Citizens of the Imperium are terrified of the Inquisition for a reason.

----------


## bramblefoot

i like that idea.

----------


## rax

I take that as a majority vote in favour of turning Drimmle, then? Do we also want to try and rope in the rest of his team, or do we rely on him being able to act his normal self in front of them?

----------


## bramblefoot

just drimmle. i got a feeling he's a squealer

----------


## rax

Hoping to get a reply in tomorrow. I'm on a business trip so nothing much going on in the evenings.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm still here, but assuming I am waiting on players to post.

----------


## rax

Apologies, my evenings ended up being filled with after work activities instead of relaxing in my hotel room. Post coming up when I get home tonight.

----------


## Bennosuke

Emperor forbid you enjoy any other aspect of your life at all!

EDIT: And Rax, that "whisper" was to Marcella or Milo?

----------


## BananaPhone

I have been with my fiance for the past 2 weeks (she flew in Sept 3rd and just departed), so I am free to post more frequently as well. 

I'm assuming he's whispering to Marc.

----------


## Bennosuke

Then I look forward to your reply  :Small Tongue: 

And hope you had a good time with your fiancé.

----------


## rax

Yep, whispering to Marcella was the idea.

----------


## Bennosuke

PM'ed Banana

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh crap, I'm so sorry, I thought we were waiting on Ben!

----------


## Bennosuke

Never hesitate to pm or post ooc if you think you are waiting for me, on the off chance Im being an idiot, Ill appreciate it. If Im just to busy, no harm no fowl, Ill post when I get time

----------


## bramblefoot

your up bennosuke

----------


## rax

Eh, I think Marcella is owed an answer from Hound first.

----------


## bramblefoot

are we ok with father milo clocking him into unconsciousness?

im just checking if we want our tools brain scrambled or not

----------


## rax

I don't think we want him scrambled, no.

----------


## bramblefoot

understood. anyone got a dose of sedatives around?

----------


## BananaPhone

Nope :( . 

Do we have the tools to even do a small incision and suturing?

----------


## rax

We're in the house of a very wealthy man. I'm pretty sure we kan rustle up a medikit on the premises. Worst case, a suitably sharp kitchen knife and som sewing materials will probably do the trick. It's not meant to be a real operation, after all - just a cut we can claim is the place where we stuck Drimmle with a bomb/monitoring device.

----------


## bramblefoot

should we do a little _creative acquisition_ while we're at it bossman?

----------


## BananaPhone

Ben, does Drimmle have anything small and identifying on him? Or anything near by on a bench or some such?

I'm thinking that, after hearing his recalcitrance, Marc will use Spectral Hands to telekinetically lift something over to her - a demonstration that is _is_ an actual psychic and a reminder - before saying that they tried offering a path of redemption but that he's happy to break the law for a lord but suddenly must stick to it for the inquisition so he's refusing so they'll take him to the Astra Telepathica.

----------


## rax

> should we do a little _creative acquisition_ while we're at it bossman?


I fully expect us to requisition whatever we need or want before moving on...

----------


## Bennosuke

> should we do a little creative acquisition while we're at it bossman?


I am fine with that. I would suggest you can push Drimmle to help you find whatever you want in the house, but otherwise it will be a Search skill roll at +10




> Ben, does Drimmle have anything small and identifying on him? Or anything near by on a bench or some such?


He's definitely decked out in a lot of ornate jewelry, but to assess if anything is personal and identifying please give me +10 Evaluate or +20 Common Lore Credit Guild


Thank you for the patience everyone.

----------


## rax

What about knocking Drimmle out? Do we need the Takedown talent to even attempt it, or can we whack him over the head with a gun and assume success and no permanent damage?

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm fine with that being accomplished sans-roll.

----------


## rax

All those in favour of accepting Drimmle's pledge of allegiance at face value? 

Hound is pretty much of the "trust is good, control is better" school of thought, so for his part he'd still be up for knocking Drimmle out and faking implanting a bomb/tracking device, though obviously he'd wait to do that until all current interactions are done. If the majority want to go ahead and rely on his word and/or fear of Marcella, I'm happy to have Hound accept that as well.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marc is the gentle sort, but she wouldn't trust this guy as far as she could spit him, so trust is good, control is better gets a second vote.

----------


## bramblefoot

control. father milo wouldnt trust this guy. but before we do that, lets go on a creative acquisition hunt

----------


## bramblefoot

oh bennosuke, we're waiting on thou! _prays in high gothic and washes computer with holy incense_

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the patience, but...

*EDIT:* @Rax: 


> OOC: The information requested earlier was this:
> Secondly, I shall require you to provide exact dates, times and locations when your team provided crates and money to Clan Sabay, and the same information for when Lord Durchess took delivery of goods in return.
> .


This was the information that Drimmle said he could not provide, and what he was making a big stink about. Unless I am missing something.

----------


## rax

If so, there's been a misunderstanding. Hound _also_ wanted him to turn over Durchess' financial records - a much bigger proposition - which is what I read as him refusing/being unable to do. What's being requested here is information about the deliveries and payments to and from Clan Sabay, which I assume Drimmle should be able to write down from memory or maybe has written down himself in the past as insurance.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok, thank you for the clarification. Posting now.

----------


## bramblefoot

can i just rp what i take, and find a way to sell it later?

----------


## BananaPhone

Marc won't take anything.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Marc won't take anything.


milo is gonna rag her about it

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah, I'm sure he will :P. But she's got a conscience.

----------


## bramblefoot

consciences get people killed

----------


## rax

Search check (1d100)[*90*] vs. Int 50

----------


## rax

Eh, let's FP that: (1d100)[*49*]

----------


## rax

Just a gentle reminder to my fellow players that *rax* is the player, *Hound* is the character.  :Small Wink:

----------


## bramblefoot

i had to make sure i was correct

also, does anyone want a drink of my cascadian red i pillaged?

also bennosuke, you didnt answer my question on rp'ing the pillaging

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay everyone. It's been a kind a busy and brutal week. Only getting to review things now. 

@Bramble: I'm overall fine with it, but given rolls and circumstance, Milo's unlikely to find much more than some nice silver and china. There's some nice clothing, but not much jewelry or items worth more than a handful of thrones. 

And for a Noble born Ecclesiarch, he is kinda a greedy little SOB. 

@Rax: Hound is already out of FPs. Sorry. And sorry if I've made that mistake at all. Brain hasn't been screwed in properly lately. 


@All: So far no successes but I think we are waiting on Wynd. Will PM him.

----------


## bramblefoot

what can i say, he likes his good shtuff

----------


## rax

> @Rax: Hound is already out of FPs. Sorry. And sorry if I've made that mistake at all. Brain hasn't been screwed in properly lately.


 My bad, I had him down as still having an FP left.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. For what it is worth, I keep track of all of that with the "Character Boxes" on the first page of this thread.

----------


## bramblefoot

how much xp for search? id like to buy it when we get some xp

----------


## Bennosuke

Search becomes available to the Cleric at rank 6 as confessor for 200xp. If you are asking as an elite advance, given that it is clearly an oblique skill for a cleric, we can say 300xp.

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, rolling unskilled for Arl vs 18 (1d100)[*13*]

and Luis vs 15 (1d100)[*42*]

----------


## rax

Safe-cracking requires Security skill, I believe. Does anyone have that?

----------


## bramblefoot

not i said the fly

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella has a grenade, we could use the powder and charge to make a safe-cracking jury rig if anyone has Demolition skill.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry about the drunken ramble that was in this post. I had a few too many Rusty Nail's before posting ^_^.

----------


## rax

> Marcella has a grenade, we could use the powder and charge to make a safe-cracking jury rig if anyone has Demolition skill.


 As far as I can tell, no one in the team has Demolition skill, so this idea seems DOA. Too bad, it was a good plan.  :Small Frown: 

As far as I'm aware, DH doesn't generally allow Tech Use to be used as a replacement for Security skill either, so we probably have to accept that we're not getting inside the safe this time...unless of course it's got an electronic code lock or something like that. In that case, maybe Tech Use can substitute.  

What say you, *@Bennosuke*?

----------


## Bennosuke

I think using the grenade to blow open the safe could be seen as either a demolition roll or a security roll, and while I was imagining this being an old fashion safe... I think even if it were a high tech safe, security would still be the expected skill, based on the description of the skills. Tech use is more about building or repairing technology, or figuring out how a strange piece of technology works. It's not really a hacking skill... per the core book.

While both demolition and security are advanced skills, I also think it's reasonable that anyone could roll a grenade under a safe and see what happens. Of course the risk would be not properly blowing a hole in the safe, or instead destroying the content within. 

So how about this, I'll allow ONE PLAYER only to make an unskilled roll if you guys really want, with more than two degrees of failure resulting in the content inside the safe being nerfed. HOWEVER, if the point of this is to make your intrusion look like a robbery, I would suggest that most robbers would probably not use a frag grenade to try to blow open a safe, either because they would not have one, or because if they actually knew how to blow open a safe with explosives, they would probably use a more appropriate explosive. In other words, using a grenade may be a way of drawing suspicion to your "posed" robbery.

----------


## bramblefoot

can i succceed at cost? basically milo leaves a partial print on the lock

----------


## Bennosuke

Father Milo does not have the security skill, which is an advanced skill, so his attempt is an automatic failure no matter what you roll. The option to roll security or demolition was only if you were going to try to blow the safe with the grenade.

----------


## bramblefoot

Oh. Ok, then ignore me

----------


## rax

> I think using the grenade to blow open the safe could be seen as either a demolition roll or a security roll, and while I was imagining this being an old fashion safe... I think even if it were a high tech safe, security would still be the expected skill, based on the description of the skills. Tech use is more about building or repairing technology, or figuring out how a strange piece of technology works. It's not really a hacking skill... per the core book.
> 
> While both demolition and security are advanced skills, I also think it's reasonable that anyone could roll a grenade under a safe and see what happens. Of course the risk would be not properly blowing a hole in the safe, or instead destroying the content within. 
> 
> So how about this, I'll allow ONE PLAYER only to make an unskilled roll if you guys really want, with more than two degrees of failure resulting in the content inside the safe being nerfed. HOWEVER, if the point of this is to make your intrusion look like a robbery, I would suggest that most robbers would probably not use a frag grenade to try to blow open a safe, either because they would not have one, or because if they actually knew how to blow open a safe with explosives, they would probably use a more appropriate explosive. In other words, using a grenade may be a way of drawing suspicion to your "posed" robbery.


 That's all fair. The only reason Hound wants to get inside the safe is to see if there's something more incriminating relating to the mission. But leaving the safe as it is - clearly discovered but unopened - should help make our activities look more like a botched robbery. Clearly, low level mooks like us just weren't skilled enought to crack the safe and had to settle for random stuff. All in all, I vote that we wrap this up and head back to our safe house.

----------


## Bennosuke

Do other players agree? :Small Tongue:

----------


## bramblefoot

i agree with hound

----------


## BananaPhone

Yup, fine with me!

----------


## bramblefoot

bennosuke, im assuming milo knows that the party is inquisitorial adepts?

----------


## Bennosuke

I mean, it was never broached when Milo met the group... but they did pull rank when dealing with Drimmle, so I assume he knows to some extent.

----------


## bramblefoot

understood.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting this evening.

----------


## bramblefoot

hey bennosuke, how much would you charge for security, and could we get a general skills wishlist for me if possible?

im also looking at quick draw and rapid reload

----------


## Bennosuke

Security never becomes available to the cleric from what I'm seeing in the rulebook; though feel free to double check me on this. So I'd suggest he'd have to have some ingame training/reason for developing the skill and 250xp for the elite advance. 

Not sure what you mean by a skills wishlist... like keeping track of some of the elite advances you are asking for??? 

Quick draw is available at Cleric for 200xp, and Rapid Reload is available at initiate level for 200xp... though not sure if you knew that and were just letting me know these were planned future purchases.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Security never becomes available to the cleric from what I'm seeing in the rulebook; though feel free to double check me on this. So I'd suggest he'd have to have some ingame training/reason for developing the skill and 250xp for the elite advance. 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a skills wishlist... like keeping track of some of the elite advances you are asking for??? 
> 
> Quick draw is available at Cleric for 200xp, and Rapid Reload is available at initiate level for 200xp... though not sure if you knew that and were just letting me know these were planned future purchases.


correctamundo. i would like it if you would keep track of elite advances

----------


## rax

Sorry for not responding earlier - had a hectic weekend. I'm aiming to get an IC reply up tomorrow evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

> correctamundo. i would like it if you would keep track of elite advances


Updating this on your character sheet shared google doc.

----------


## bramblefoot

im just checking if its ok to pull someone out of milo's past that is relevant to the story

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for not blowing your hair back with post quality atm, but Marc has nothing to add really hah.

She doesn't have Biokinesis yet, so can't even contribute that right now.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
If you're cool with us using *bramblefoot's* contact for healing, then that's fine with Hound. He has no local contacts and it would save us the time trying to find someone else.

----------


## Bennosuke

> *@Bennosuke*
> If you're cool with us using *bramblefoot's* contact for healing, then that's fine with Hound. He has no local contacts and it would save us the time trying to find someone else.


I'm fine with it, thought it sounds like it might be a little work finding this Sefi ect  :Small Wink:

----------


## bramblefoot

> I'm fine with it, thought it sounds like it might be a little work finding this Sefi ect


that is half the fun!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

That is exactly my thought.  :Small Wink:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Cool:

----------


## bramblefoot

quick question: since i took a wound, has it healed or no?

also, shall i make an inquiry roll to see if i can track down sefi?

----------


## Bennosuke

It's been only a few hours. The rule is it takes a day to heal 1 wound if you are lightly wounded, so I'd say not yet.

For an inquiry test, I'd imagine Sefi is more a trained medic, which would make this a scarce resource. Given that Milo knows her, and that you are in a hive, this would bump the roll to +20.

----------


## bramblefoot

understood

vs 66
(1d100)[*45*]

----------


## rax

On a business trip from today through Wednesday and just got to my hotel. I'll post IC as and when I can, but don't mind if someone else is in the driver's seat for the purposes of getting Arl medical attention.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hope the trip goes well. No worries.

----------


## Bennosuke

In case it was not obvious, I am waiting for other players to respond.

----------


## bramblefoot

> In case it was not obvious, I am waiting for other players to respond.


understood

----------


## BananaPhone

Btw Mr GM, did we get any exp from the last adventure?

----------


## bramblefoot

> In case it was not obvious, I am waiting for other players to respond.


do i know how dangerous the area is, and have i had any experience with the gangs here?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Btw Mr GM, did we get any exp from the last adventure?


Emperor on the throne! Thank you for catching this!!! I haven't divied out XP in way too long. Give me a moment to count everything up and will post again shortly to distribute some XP

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, XP pay out is as follows:

Marcella: 1640
Arl: 1600
Hound: 1640
Milo: 1160

Please let me know if you want to spend any XP. I have added the above to your character box, so please check your character box to see your total. FP have been reset as well. 

@Bramble: Milo knows how dangerous the neighborhood is, but he does not know the gangs specifically, he just knows he should be careful.

----------


## BananaPhone

Whoa lol. For real? We all get 1600 exp to spend?

----------


## Bennosuke

I haven't given out XP since June 2021!!! 

So there was a lot built up, and I'm being a little generous because I ****ed up and want to show my appreciation for your patience.

----------


## BananaPhone

Wow, hah, here I just thought we'd get a few hundred exp or something.

----------


## BananaPhone

Having a look at Marcs character box and the new exp, unless I'm wrong, that means that she has 3,380 exp total, bumping her up 2 ranks to Scholar Medicae/Savant warrant.

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna pick up quick draw, and rapid reload for starters, along with basic weapons training (las, sp, and launcher)

----------


## rax

Yikes, that's a load of xp. Pretty sure Hound will be advancing a rank as well.

----------


## BananaPhone

And not to sound ungrateful or anything lol but we haven't gotten paid all adventure. Are we supposed to have salaries or get paid lol?

----------


## bramblefoot

> And not to sound ungrateful or anything lol but we haven't gotten paid all adventure. Are we supposed to have salaries or get paid lol?


my thought exactly

----------


## Bennosuke

> Having a look at Marcs character box and the new exp, unless I'm wrong, that means that she has 3,380 exp total, bumping her up 2 ranks to Scholar Medicae/Savant warrant.


Between spent and unspent, I'm counting 3090xp, however for the purpose of calculating rank, I think XP spent is all that matters. 




> im gonna pick up quick draw, and rapid reload for starters, along with basic weapons training (las, sp, and launcher)


At priest, Milo picks up Quick Draw for 200xp, Rapid Reload for 200xp, Basic weapons training (Las, launcher, and SP) 300xp. Total 700xp. See your character box

EDIT: *I still need to know which path the group is taking. See my last IC post.*

----------


## BananaPhone

Mr GM, you might have missed my post at the end of the last page! ^_^

----------


## bramblefoot

i was thinking we were going through the side streets

also, shouldn't we get paid??

----------


## BananaPhone

So, this is the basic roll-out of exp expenditure. I'm still thinking getting Basic Weapon Training (SP) and getting her a shotgun. However, unless I've missed it (which is entirely possible), Medicae +10 comes outta nowhere, so I took it along with Chemistry and Chem-Use, so Marcella is now also some sort of doctor. Maybe she was doing her MD by correspondence or something?

Anyway, she's a Telekinetic with minor in Biomancy. Next Psy Rating she'll take Telepathy (or maybe Divination), and then just focus on acquiring more powahs.


This is a WiP


*Spoiler*
Show


Exp to spend:

XP Earned/Spent: 1740/1350

1740 + 1640 - 1350 = 2,030


Sanctionate/Neonate Advances/Aspirant:
Awareness (100)
Awareness +10 (100)
Chem-Use (100)

= 300


Scholar Materium
- Evaluate (100)
- Invocation +10 (100)
- Scholastic Lore (Chymistry) (100)
- Power Well (100) (+1 to rolls)
- Psy Rating 3 (200)
- Psychic Power (200)

= 800


Scholar Medicae
Medicae +10 (100)
Scholastic Lore (Chymistry) +10 (100)
Psycic Power x2 (200)
Discipline Focus (200) (+2 to discipline)
Psy Rating 4 (200)
Corpus Conversion (200)

= 1,000

= 2,100 spent, 70 exp over.



New Powers:

Telekinesis
+4 powers: Catch Projectiles, Telekinesis, Force Barage, Psychic Blade.
+ New discipline - Biomancy
+ 1 power - Seal Wounds


New Minor Psychic Powers:

Precognition
Healer
Call Creatures
Unnatural Aim
Lucky
Resist Posession




If possible, I would like to buy/requisition the following for Marc:

- A combat shotgun. (150 thrones)
- 3x boxes of 20 shells (enough for 3 full magazines) (3 thrones)  
- Flak Jacket (100 thrones, 75 after selling flak vest)
- Some type of trench-coat within which to hide her new firearm. (Negligible)
- Respirator/gas mask (25 thrones)
- Backpack (10 throne)
- Micro-bead (20 thrones), this is just commlink earpiece so we can talk to each other if we get separated. 
- 18x Inferno Shells (324 thrones), enough for a full magazine in the combat shotgun. (This is open for negotiation)
- 1x medikit (150 thrones)

If she doesn't have the Thrones for it even after a nice payday, then...she can always flutter her eyelids at the wealthier members of the group  :Small Smile: .

----------


## rax

> So, this is the basic roll-out of exp expenditure. I'm still thinking getting Basic Weapon Training (SP) and getting her a shotgun. However, unless I've missed it (which is entirely possible), *Medicae +10 comes outta nowhere*, so I took it along with Chemistry and Chem-Use, so Marcella is now also some sort of doctor. Maybe she was doing her MD by correspondence or something?


 I'd suggest that this is an oversight. The Chirurgeon rank for Adepts has both basic Medicae and Medicae +10 available for purchase, and since Medicae is still listed as prerequisite for Medicae +10 at the Savant Medicae rank, it seems likely that the same setup should apply there.

As an aside, Chirurgeon is where Hound is heading next, so I guess we'll be a team of medical specialists soon...

*@Bennosuke*
Hound has no opinion on which way we go. Milo apparently knows his away about this area, so Hound will follow his lead.

And just to pile in with everyone else - is it possible to purchase or requisition equipment at this point?

----------


## BananaPhone

> I'd suggest that this is an oversight. The Chirurgeon rank for Adepts has both basic Medicae and Medicae +10 available for purchase, and since Medicae is still listed as prerequisite for Medicae +10 at the Savant Medicae rank, it seems likely that the same setup should apply there.


It could be. The fluff around "Scholar Medicae" is now the psyker is delving into 'mysteries of the flesh' and what not, and given her now psychic power of Seal Wounds, suddenly having a relatively good medical understanding of human anatomy could be hand-waved as sci fi.




> As an aside, Chirurgeon is where Hound is heading next, so I guess we'll be a team of medical specialists soon...


If we had more of a combat orientated team, I probably would've made Marc take Divination as her main power instead of telekinesis, that way she'd be much more information gathering/recon support to help their dakka dakka. But as it is, we're more of a group of nerds, a couple notwithstanding, so atm she'll need to fill the role of artillery (barrage), defense (catch projectiles) and mass healer (seal wounds).

----------


## BananaPhone

Also Mr GM, just a thought, but it seems there's just the 4 of us posting regularly. Rax (an Adept), bramblefoot (a cleric), Wyndeward (Assassin) and myself (Psyker).

Would we want to recruit 1 more active member? Or even someone here makes a second character (I had thoughts of a guardsman or arbitrator attached to the group).

----------


## BananaPhone

Did my rambling or our sudden power boost scare the GM off? lol

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, thank you for the patience. It was a brutal week to say the least. Will answer everything in the OOC as they come up, so this post may take a moment.




> i was thinking we were going through the side streets
> 
> also, shouldn't we get paid??


Income is listed as "monthly" and it has probably been at most a week In Game. 

@Banana: I think you misunderstood... unless I am misunderstanding your post! Marcella gained 1640xp, as per my post 892. When I added it to what she had not already spent, this brought her up to 1740xp. As I also said, I updated everyone's Character Box with the new XP. So before any XP was sent, Marcella would have 1740xp to spend, having her sitting at Aspirant before any new XP was spent, and allowing her to get up to 3,090xp if all available XP is spent, bringing her up to Schola Medicae. 

Please explain if I am missing something, otherwise please revise. Also, per her character box, Marcella is sitting at 5 thrones. And as above, the characters haven't been at it long enough for a payday since we don't seem to be taking or using any downtime. 





> @Bennosuke
> Hound has no opinion on which way we go. Milo apparently knows his away about this area, so Hound will follow his lead.
> 
> And just to pile in with everyone else - is it possible to purchase or requisition equipment at this point?


Purchasing or requisitioning equipment takes time. The group has decided to go off right away on a mission to find Sefi, but when there is downtime you can. But, as above, the group have not had a payday yet, as it has been less than a month in game. 




> Also Mr GM, just a thought, but it seems there's just the 4 of us posting regularly. Rax (an Adept), bramblefoot (a cleric), Wyndeward (Assassin) and myself (Psyker).
> 
> Would we want to recruit 1 more active member? Or even someone here makes a second character (I had thoughts of a guardsman or arbitrator attached to the group).


I think this is a valid idea, though I would suggest that four players is relatively sufficient. However, if the other players are interested, I would be fine with it.


WOOF. Thank you. Will get to IC post now.

----------


## bramblefoot

to quote jontron: i dont like where this is going

----------


## BananaPhone

> Hey all, thank you for the patience. It was a brutal week to say the least. Will answer everything in the OOC as they come up, so this post may take a moment.


Don't be, RL comes first, I'm hoping things are alright!





> Income is listed as "monthly" and it has probably been at most a week In Game.


That's right...I think we might have felt things went longer than they have IC.




> @Banana: I think you misunderstood... unless I am misunderstanding your post! Marcella gained 1640xp, as per my post 892. When I added it to what she had not already spent, this brought her up to 1740xp. As I also said, I updated everyone's Character Box with the new XP. So before any XP was sent, Marcella would have 1740xp to spend, having her sitting at Aspirant before any new XP was spent, and allowing her to get up to 3,090xp if all available XP is spent, bringing her up to Schola Medicae. 
> 
> Please explain if I am missing something, otherwise please revise. Also, per her character box, Marcella is sitting at 5 thrones. And as above, the characters haven't been at it long enough for a payday since we don't seem to be taking or using any downtime.


If things seem out of order in online RPGs, usually I'm the one making honest mistakes  :Small Wink: .

I can see where the misunderstanding arose in the boxes of "XP Earned/Spent: 1740/1350", was interpreted as before the 1,640 was dished out, otherwise I figured it would say 3,040/1350 etc. The 1,400 accountable for by:

*Spoiler*
Show

"Minor Psychic Power (100)
Minor Psychic Power (100)
Minor Psychic Power (100)

Will + 5 (100)
Per +5 (100)


Neonate:
Psy Rating 2 (200)
Minor Psychic Power (100)

Int +5 (100)
Will +5 (250)

Forbidden Lore (Psykers) (100)
Forbidden Lore (Warp) (100)"

= 1,350


So I marked it up as having 390 exp I wasn't aware of. Which, when combined with the new injection of 1,640, left a bit over 2k experience. 

Thus my initial foray. Sorry for the confusion  :Small Big Grin: .

So, I'll make the changes.





> Purchasing or requisitioning equipment takes time. The group has decided to go off right away on a mission to find Sefi, but when there is downtime you can. But, as above, the group have not had a payday yet, as it has been less than a month in game.


Aww, no shotgun. 





> I think this is a valid idea, though I would suggest that four players is relatively sufficient. However, if the other players are interested, I would be fine with it.


I'm fine either way  :Small Smile: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Yeah, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. Once you've made changes to your expenditure, let me know so I can double check and update your character box. 

In regards to bringing in a new player, I guess I'm waiting to hear what everyone else wants to do.

----------


## rax

Sorry all, I'm having a crappy week, so I haven't gotten round to spending Hound's xp yet. Hoping to get round to it soon. For now, he's tagging along quietly and leaving the talky stuff to everyone else.

Re bringing in another player, I suppose that depends on whether you have some big fights or the like planned, though at our current level of equipment I think us getting hold of bigger guns and better armour would do wonders for our combat ability - more so than another acolyte with a handful of combat talents.

----------


## BananaPhone

Like shotguns.

Also I think I've updated Marcs new advances:

*Spoiler*
Show

Sanctionate/Neonate Advances/Aspirant:
Awareness (100)
Awareness +10 (100)
Chem-Use (100)
Basic Weapon Training (SP) (100)
dodge (100)


Int +5 (250)

= 750


Scholar Materium
- Evaluate (100)
- Invocation +10 (100)
- Psyniscience +10 (100)
- Scholastic Lore (Chymistry) (100)
- Power Well (100) (+1 to rolls)
- Psy Rating 3 (200)
- Psychic Power (200)
- Medicae (100)

= 1000



New Minor Psychic Powers:

Precognition
Healer
Unnatural Aim

Major Psychic Powers:
- Discipline: Telekinesis.
Catch Projectiles, Telekinesis.

----------


## rax

*@Bennosuke*
Sorry for the prolonged absence, but I've finally gotten round to looking at what advances Hound might buy for his xp. I'm considering Electro Graft Use for 200 xp from rank 3, but at the same time, we've actually only been in action for a short time and Hound hasn't gone near any place he could get such an implant. Would you prefer that I hold off until there's at least been a long enough lull in the action to try and find a source for cybernetics?

*Edit:* Never mind, I went in a different direction.  :Small Smile: 

*Spoiler: Hound's advances*
Show

_Rank 3 (Scribe)_ 300 xp already spent at this rank
+10 Int = 250
+5 BS = 250
Chem-Use = 100 (from rank 1 Verispex Adept)
Inquiry = 100 (from rank 2 Scrivener)
= 700+300 = 1,000

_Rank 4 (Chirurgeon)_
Ag +5 = 250
Awareness +10 = 100 (from rank 1 Verispex Adept)
Awareness +20 = 100
Deceive = 100
Inquiry +10 = 100
Master Chirurgeon = 100
Medicae +10 = 100
Speak Language (High Gothic) = 100 (from rank 2 Scrivener)
Talented (Medicae) = 100
= 1,050 (= _Rank 5: Scholar_)

*XP spent:* 700+1,050 = 1,750 = 40 xp left

----------


## Bennosuke

If it's okay, I will get to counting up everyone's expenditures this weekend as I'm away from book atm.

In regards to recruiting another player, and Rax's remark, I will generally toggle the difficulty based on how many players there are. I'm not here to nosedive the players, like the stereotypical DnD GM from the 80s, though I do think part of the fun of Dark Heresy is the random chance that leads to characters slowly gathering prosthetics and psychoses ect. 

It sounds like everyone would be amenable to it, but doesn't necessarily feel strongly? Could I get a yay or nay vote from each player, as if we do decide to recruit it will take up a decent amount of time and energy on my part?

----------


## bramblefoot

i say yay!

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm fine with either a new player or dispersing some approved Inquisition requisitions among our number. Some shotguns and better armor would go a long way heh.

----------


## rax

I'm going with nay.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol. Well that's one yes, one no, and one maybe. I guess I'll have to track Wynd down to break the tie. 

I am going to sit down this afternoon to do some accounting for XP expenditure. Thank you everyone for your patience. In the meantime, IC post coming now.

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling milos charm

under 81

(1d100)[*92*]

----------


## bramblefoot

fugging dice gods, im rerolling that

nani? seriously!

----------


## bramblefoot

jesus christ

(1d100)[*34*]

i will admit i had a minor hissy when i saw that 92

----------


## BananaPhone

As a routine punching bag of the forum roller, I understand your pain.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo would like to pick up ambidexterity as an elite advance, if youll allow it

something something training both hands to work as well as possible

----------


## bramblefoot

thank you, oh punching bag of the forum

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, later then promised but getting to the XP use now:

@Banana: I see two proposed advances. But I think you were hoping to spend 17500xp? Marcella only has 1740xp to spend. Your proposed expenditures looked fine, but you are going to have to dropp something. Let me know what, and I'll update your character box. Sorry it took so long to get back to you on this, but at least I finally reviewed your work. Thank you for your patience with me. 

@Rax: That all looks good. Thank you for your patience as well. As you noted, Hound has 40xp left over, and has spent 2900. I have updated your character box. He is now at Churgeon as you mentioned. 

@Bramble: Am I missing it, or have you not proposed your expenditure for Milo yet??? Is that correct? In regards to ambidextrous, I don't see it as an available talent for Cleric. I've flipped back and forth and though he gets duel weapon wielder, ambidextrous never pops up. If that's the case, I'd say it would probably be expensive, but let me know if you see it somewhere. 

I am still waiting for Wynd to cast his vote. I PMed him but haven't heard anything, and of course Wynde should update me with how they want to spend XP.

----------


## bramblefoot

i was gonna take basic weapon training las, sp launcher. i think bishop gets ambidextrous, but im not sure

----------


## Bennosuke

You are correct, good eye! So at that rank being so far away, and costing 300xp at that time, maybe 500xp to take it at this point? The two upgrades cost 200xp. That leaves Milo with 360 available to spend. I have updated your character box.

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me!

----------


## BananaPhone

> @Banana: I see two proposed advances. But I think you were hoping to spend 17500xp? Marcella only has 1740xp to spend. Your proposed expenditures looked fine, but you are going to have to dropp something. Let me know what, and I'll update your character box. Sorry it took so long to get back to you on this, but at least I finally reviewed your work. Thank you for your patience with me.



So no shotguns? Awww :(

Hmmm, the expenditures can't be rounded up? Very well. 

That is...uncomfortable. The exp expenditures presented are as tight as a fishes arse, but I'll see what I can cut. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Sanctionate/Neonate Advances/Aspirant:
Awareness (100)
Awareness +10 (100)
Chem-Use (100)
Basic Weapon Training (SP) (100)
dodge (100)


Int +5 (250)

= 750


Scholar Materium
- Invocation +10 (100)
- Psyniscience +10 (100)
- Scholastic Lore (Chymistry) (100)
- Power Well (100) (+1 to rolls)
- Psy Rating 3 (200)
- Psychic Power (200)
- Medicae (100)

= 900

= 1,650 total.


New Minor Psychic Powers:

Precognition
Healer
Unnatural Aim

Major Psychic Powers:
- Discipline: Telekinesis.
Catch Projectiles, Telekinesis.

----------


## Bennosuke

Noted. Marcella is down to 90xp, having now spent a clean 3000xp. This brings her up to Scholar Medicae.

----------


## BananaPhone

She's spent 2 OOC years with this weeny laspistol lol can she please get a shotgun lol.

----------


## bramblefoot

help me! got no idea what to say to this crazy woman

----------


## BananaPhone

You're not here for your own sake, but to help one of your new injured colleagues, *point to injured guy*, who needs medical attention, and you have nowhere else to go.

----------


## bramblefoot

> You're not here for your own sake, but to help one of your new injured colleagues, *point to injured guy*, who needs medical attention, and you have nowhere else to go.


you're a lifesaver!

----------


## BananaPhone

It's a gift  :Small Wink: .

----------


## bramblefoot

> It's a gift .


hopefully they dont require a roll and i botch it  :Small Big Grin: '

----------


## Wyndeward

> If it's okay, I will get to counting up everyone's expenditures this weekend as I'm away from book atm.
> 
> In regards to recruiting another player, and Rax's remark, I will generally toggle the difficulty based on how many players there are. I'm not here to nosedive the players, like the stereotypical DnD GM from the 80s, though I do think part of the fun of Dark Heresy is the random chance that leads to characters slowly gathering prosthetics and psychoses ect. 
> 
> It sounds like everyone would be amenable to it, but doesn't necessarily feel strongly? Could I get a yay or nay vote from each player, as if we do decide to recruit it will take up a decent amount of time and energy on my part?


I say yea!

----------


## rax

Hey all, life's been throwing me curveballs preventing me from getting back in the game, and now my wife and son have been hit with stomach flu. It seems to last about two days. Right now, I'm okay, but the odds of me not catching it are grim. If I'm (even more) unresponsive in the next few days, the flu will be the reason why.

----------


## BananaPhone

Take care of yourself Rax, and I hope your wife and son recover soon!

----------


## BananaPhone

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years guys.

----------


## bramblefoot

i would crack a jeff dunham joke, but i know better

----------


## Bennosuke

Happy Holidays you all! Thank you for your patience with me as well. 

@Wynd: Do you have any XP you want to spend???

----------


## bramblefoot

question: i dont think dark heresy does -15? i thought it was only multiples of ten

----------


## Bennosuke

Well I could round up to -20 then...  :Small Amused: 

Otherwise, in regards to recruitment, it sounds like we are in agreement. If possible, I would prefer to do this in a rather targeted approach, as I only have so much bandwidth these days, and would rather devote it to my active players than to recruitment. Do people want to PM me any players they know are consistent and would be good to invite to the game???

----------


## Bennosuke

@All: Don't miss my post above. 

Arl's roll was a failure, giving no benefit to Father Milo. I PM'ed Wynde about XP.

----------


## rax

I surived the flu but what took me by surprise is how physically and mentally exhausted I was, so even though the nasty bits were done in about 24 hours, I ended up calling in sick at work for two days more...which took me right into the Christmas celebrations.

I'm catching up on all my games and will get IC and OOC posts up tomorrow if needed. 

Thanks for the well wishes and a belated Merry Christmas to you all.

----------


## Bennosuke

> I surived the flu but what took me by surprise is how physically and mentally exhausted I was, so even though the nasty bits were done in about 24 hours, I ended up calling in sick at work for two days more...which took me right into the Christmas celebrations.
> 
> I'm catching up on all my games and will get IC and OOC posts up tomorrow if needed. 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and a belated Merry Christmas to you all.


I'm sorry man. Hope you are feeling better soon. It definitely sounds like there are a lot of bugs going around right now. 

Be safe everyone!

----------


## rax

> I'm sorry man. Hope you are feeling better soon. It definitely sounds like there are a lot of bugs going around right now. 
> 
> Be safe everyone!


 Thanks, it sucked but I'm definitely better now.  :Small Smile: 

Re the XP expenditure, Hound already had 1,300 xp spent in advances (plus 100 for his background package, which doesn't count towards advancing in rank). He spent 1,750 of 1,790 xp (150 xp saved from earlier plus 1,640 new xp) so his total expenditure for advances should be 3,050 xp, putting him just across the threshold to rank 5.

*Edit:* Also, now that Hound has suddenly become an ace medic, Sefi is now likely a less skilled sawbones than Hound is.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## bramblefoot

fellowship roll tn 61

(1d100)[*93*]

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## BananaPhone

Can we just let her slap him again IC to gain a re-roll at +10?

----------


## rax

The beatings will continue until Sefi agrees to the deal!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## bramblefoot

> The beatings will continue until Sefi agrees to the deal!


please beat me harder mommy  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bennosuke

Some Medicare rolling (1d100)[*87*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Just to clarify, it sounds like the group is considering letting Arl get some extended healing while they do some rolls? If so, how many weeks. Also, I believe during extended medical attention, it would be assumed Arl is staying at the facility getting the extended medical care.

----------


## BananaPhone

The group now has two trained doctors. And Marcella can throw a Heal minor psychic power his way if he trusts her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay... then the group did just spend 150 thrones to heal Arl 1 wound.  :Small Tongue:  For what it is worth, Sefi has medical supplies/equipment and assistants, which is going to boost her roll well above others for an extended Medicae roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Okay... then the group did just spend 150 thrones to heal Arl 1 wound.  For what it is worth, Sefi has medical supplies/equipment and assistants, which is going to boost her roll well above others for an extended Medicae roll.


Milo* spent 150 thrones  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm curious though.

Healer: (1D10+6)[*11*] vs TN 7
Healed: (1D5)[*4*]


That'd heal 4 wound points.

On the way back, Marcella can turn to Arl, raise her right hand with an extended, glowy ET-finger and offer to make him feel better. The result? Get 4 wounds back  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella might just become more popular with the rest of the acolytes. Though remember you will need to parse out your dice rolls for psychic tests so that we know if you are hitting any mor 9s.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh yes. She has +6 to cast now, and Healer is TN 7. So unless she rolls a 9 she'll can't fail.

With some more exp she'll get Psy rating 4 and get Biomancy and its Healer on steroids version.

----------


## Wyndeward

> I'm curious though.
> 
> Healer: [roll0] vs TN 7
> Healed: [roll1]
> 
> 
> That'd heal 4 wound points.
> 
> On the way back, Marcella can turn to Arl, raise her right hand with an extended, glowy ET-finger and offer to make him feel better. The result? Get 4 wounds back .


Arl trusts Marcella, fwiw... :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Then be healed my son...

*Spoiler*
Show




Get back +4 wounds.

At that rate, I believe Milo owes Marc 600 Thrones  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## bramblefoot

good luck getting that outta me! 

milo is the mr krabs of money

----------


## BananaPhone

As long as he helps her buy a shotgun with some ammo, she's happy  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Bennosuke

> Otherwise, in regards to recruitment, it sounds like we are in agreement. If possible, I would prefer to do this in a rather targeted approach, as I only have so much bandwidth these days, and would rather devote it to my active players than to recruitment. Do people want to PM me any players they know are consistent and would be good to invite to the game???


Wanted to follow up on this.

----------


## BananaPhone

I know one guy, but he's pretty spread over a number of games atm. 

One of us could play a second character (I thought a guardsman or arbite).

Other than that, no, I don't sorry :(.

----------


## rax

I don't know for sure that there's anyone in the other games I'm playing in who's looking for another game, but if you want to ask, *Haval* is a reliable poster and an all-round agreeable player. We're both active in the Sea of Stars RT game and two WFRP games on this site (*dojango* is GMing one of them). As I said, though, I haven't a clue as to whether they're looking for another game.

BananaPhone's idea of someone playing a second character also works.

----------


## bramblefoot

got nussing

----------


## Bennosuke

I'll reach out to Haval, as they are already in a number of my games, though I wouldn't be surprised if they are a little spread thin as well and may not be up to it. If another player were to play a second character, how would we want to handle this?

----------


## BananaPhone

Guess they roll up a character here with the exp to spend, and post for each in their posts, with a separation barrier.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay. Still waiting for a reply back from Haval. 

I kinda more meant how do we decide who that player would be  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT: Does the group want to keep chatting, or do they want to move directly to another scene, or do they want to pursue some downtime rolls???

----------


## rax

I can do a second character if no one else is dead set on running two PCs. 

Since there seems to be a general drive towards stocking up on equipment, some downtime seems appropriate, but what was the deal with Boss Half-face? Did Sir Drimmle say there was some sort of new deal going down soon? (Sorry, too tired to check in the IC thread  :Small Smile:  )

----------

